# Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/12/15



## Maelstrom21 (Dec 31, 2012)

Yay, Wade Barrett will lose another non-title match. The IC Title curse continues. Sin Cara, too? At least give him a decent opponent like Cesaro or Stardust.

Hopefully we find out who Daniel Bryan returns against on Smackdown.

I'd like to hope the show starts with something other than a 20 minute promo but I don't want to get my hopes up.


----------



## Loudon Wainwright (Jul 23, 2014)

Expecting an Axellent RAW


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

Bryan is scheduled to be there, right?


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*Also curious to see what Reigns brings tomorrow. He's been slowly growing on me. Don't hate :side:*


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Barrett lost to Kofi in a non title match at a house show last night 

:eagle someone hold me plz


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

NastyYaffa said:


> Bryan is scheduled to be there, right?


Fuck, I hope so. Raw's so bad without him these days.

With Raw going against the National Championship game, I expect them to do what they do best, and that's mail it in and deliver another trash episode.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

*I got excited for some dumbass reason that they used a picture with Swagger in it but then I realized it was just a random Rumble pic from last year.

Hmm, hopefully they'll step their game up just to sell Smackdown this week and make viewers want to tune in.
*


----------



## Deeds (Nov 7, 2011)

Would love to see a Ambrose/HHH mic confrontation, this could be a great opportunity for it, also can we get some RR qualification matches please?


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

They said Bryan will return to action on Smackdown so he might probably show up tomorrow :mark:

Ambrose against The Authority again :mark:


----------



## Wynter (Nov 19, 2013)

More Dean and Roman kicking ass??? :mark:


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

Oh, i'm frigging hyped for this lol, I hope it's a good crowd too  should be.


----------



## The Bloodline (Jan 3, 2012)

Looking forward to more Ambrose and Reigns friendship being showcased. Both guys against the Authority? I'll take it.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

I'm hoping for a Heyman promo too at least tbh. :shrug

Also hope for a Bryan appearance, and see what they do with the Reigns/Ambrose dynamic.


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

Have no idea why WWE didn't advertise Brock and Bryan for this show (when they are there) since the last RAW. Whatever, BCS game going to destroy them anyways (looks like going to be good game so I will check that out and Gotham)


----------



## Batz (Apr 5, 2008)

Knows Nothing said:


> *Also curious to see what Reigns brings tomorrow. He's been slowly growing on me. Don't hate :side:*


Mold tends to do that.

;D


----------



## Lucifer34 (Feb 2, 2008)

Hoping for a good RAW, so we'll see.

Since Bryan is returning to action on Smackdown, I'm hoping that means we'll see him on RAW, and hopefully they'll announce who he'll face on Smackdown. 

Also hoping to see some Royal Rumble qualifying matches. I don't know why, but just announcing the participants, or rather them announcing they'll be in the Royal Rumble match itself, just isn't good enough for me.


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

I don't even know if I can watch Raw anymore. I'm still riding the buzz of Wrestle Kingdom 9 and I just don't think I could stomach WWE's brand of wrestling.


----------



## Sazer Ramon (Sep 30, 2012)

Is Brock there? Also, when is Old School Raw happening this year?


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

:mark:


----------



## Cobalt (Oct 16, 2012)

I can see Ambrose copping number 1 at the Rumble after reading that.

Anyways not holding my breath with this shit anymore, interested to see where it all leads.

Hopefully if Bryan and Brock are they it'll add some much fucking needed star power.

By the way is this the Raw that's in New Orleans or is that next week?


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

Im actually looking forward to raw this week.
Looks like it could be a decent show.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

THA POWERHOUSE


----------



## RingMedic (Jan 21, 2013)

Cobalt said:


> I can see Ambrose copping number 1 at the Rumble after reading that.
> 
> Anyways not holding my breath with this shit anymore, interested to see where it all leads.
> 
> ...


Yep it's in New Orleans tonight, and Bryan and Brock are both advertised to be there.


----------



## GAD247 (Jul 9, 2014)

Knows Nothing said:


> [B]Also curious to see what Reigns brings tomorrow. He's been slowly growing on me. Don't hate :side:[/B][/quote]
> 
> He'll cut a promo talking about how Master Splinter is helping him get ready for the Royal Rumble. Big Show will come out and take a superman punch. Reigns will yell Cowabunga and declare that his new name is Romatangelo to end hour 1.
> 
> All the while Vince laughs like a little girl backstage.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

GAD247 said:


> He'll cut a promo talking about how Master Splinter is helping him get ready for the Royal Rumble. Big Show will come out and take a superman punch. Reigns will yell Cowabunga and declare that his new name is Romatangelo to end hour 1.
> 
> All the while Vince laughs like a little girl backstage.


Don't give them ideas they probably lurk at this board to leech ideas


----------



## NeyNey (Sep 26, 2012)

PUMPED AFTER THE END OF SMACKDOWN :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## PraXitude (Feb 27, 2014)

I didn't mind last week's Raw except for the ending. I hate seeing the last 15-20 minutes being the HHH show. Just finish with a match please.

I'll take my piss breaks every time Reigns is on TV. His awful promos give me douche chills. :flip


----------



## Wynter (Nov 19, 2013)

Siiigh, I am preparing myself for fuckery. Watching my favorite deliver Vince written promos is slowly driving me insane :lmao

If they give us a lot of Roman/Dean, that can save my mental health -__-


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

JY57 said:


> Have no idea why WWE didn't advertise Brock and Bryan for this show (when they are there) since the last RAW. Whatever, BCS game going to destroy them anyways (looks like going to be good game so I will check that out and Gotham)


Gotham is off with a new episode returning next week. Vince is foolhardy enough to go with original programming against Oregon v Ohio State. I'm watching the game and reading a RAW recap. Hope RAW is good and not just a mail in effort.


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

Can't wait for Reigns to quote Bugs Bunny, Porky Pig, Elmer Fudd, Foghorn Leghorn, and of course, Wile E. Coyote (through signs) all in one night.


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

IDONTSHIV said:


> Gotham is off with a new episode returning next week. Vince is foolhardy enough to go with original programming against Oregon v Ohio State. I'm watching the game and reading a RAW recap. Hope RAW is good and not just a mail in effort.


oh well. I don't watch RAW live anymore. Either watch the HULU Version or check out main angles on Youtube (along just getting tweets of whats happening). I sat through RAW live for couple of months when it started 3+ hours. Its way too long to sit through that especially since product isn't good.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

So after a few weeks of throwing crap at the wall and see if something stuck with Reigns they have already just put him back with Ambrose to cover up all his weaknesses? Not complaining b/c the 2 as a team is fine with me on screen as it is the most entertaing way to use Reigns IMO.

But really, WWE try to rush a push much?

Oh and another step for Reigns to becoming "Good Guy" :cena3, teaming him up with other popular guys all the time.


----------



## Wynter (Nov 19, 2013)

A-C-P said:


> So after a few weeks of throwing crap at the wall and see if something stuck with Reigns they have already just put him back with Ambrose to cover up all his weaknesses? Not complaining b/c the 2 as a team is fine with me on screen as it is the most entertaing way to use Reigns IMO.
> 
> But really, WWE try to rush a push much?
> 
> Oh and another step for Reigns to becoming "Good Guy" :cena3, teaming him up with other popular guys all the time.


Come one bruh. Let's not act like Ambrose is blowing off the roof every time he's on tv. Roman doesn't have to be attached to Dean at all :lol They both need each other at this point because their booking has been fpalm lately. 

I think they're only teaming up because WWE had no idea what to do with Dean after Bray. Putting him back against the Authority was the smartest decision. And teaming him up with Roman like they should have done after the split is another smart decision. 

Those two work great with each other. It's a win/win for both parties. 

If Roman is going to leech, he would do it with an over as shit face like Bryan lol


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

WynterWarm12 said:


> Come one bruh. Let's not act like Ambrose is blowing off the roof every time he's on tv. Roman doesn't have to be attached to Dean at all :lol They both need each other at this point because their booking has been fpalm lately.
> 
> I think they're only teaming up because WWE had no idea what to do with Dean after Bray. Putting him back against the Authority was the smartest decision. And teaming him up with Roman like they should have done after the split is another smart decision.
> 
> ...


I am not saying this is leeching, and it is a win/win for both right now, and I said I wasn't complaining b/c it is the best way to go with Reigns right now, and Ambrose vs the authority has needed to happen (or continue depending on how you look at it)

But its just another example of doing with Reigns the same crap they do with Cena, and that is the part i don't want, Reigns turning into Cena. This specific example is different than the normal Cena leeching though, I will admit that.

And as for the bolded part, Don't be giving the WWE ideas :maury


----------



## Wynter (Nov 19, 2013)

A-C-P said:


> I am not saying this is leeching, and it is a win/win for both right now, and I said I wasn't complaining b/c it is the best way to go with Reigns right now, and Ambrose vs the authority has needed to happen (or continue depending on how you look at it)
> 
> But its just another example of doing with Reigns the same crap they do with Cena, and that is the part i don't want, Reigns turning into Cena. This specific example is different than the normal Cena leeching though, I will admit that.
> 
> And as for the bolded part, Don't be giving the WWE ideas :maury


They tend to do that, have popular faces team up with each other. It's been done for decades. I may joke about Cena leeching, but let's be real, he doesn't need to leech off anyone. He's the number one guy in the company who sells merch out the ass. He doesn't need a damn thing from any of these talents :lol

I am happy for the Roman/Dean team up though. WWE is shitting the bed with these singles booking(well, Dean vs Seth was going great for a while at least.) Maybe them kicking ass together for a few weeks until WWE figures out how to correctly book them would be beneficial. 

Those two were the easiest to book,but somehow Vince/WWE flubbed it lol Between that boring ass Wyatt/Dean feud and Vince trying his damndest to ruin Roman through his promos, these boys need each other. 

Dean gets some good booking again(because being attached to Roman should ensure him some damn wins and some nice spotlight) and Roman can show some more personality. He's always at ease and at his best with Dean. That's his buddy in real life so that's understandable. 

Dean cuts a promo. Roman says hes going to wreck shit. And then they kick ass. BOOM! :lol

EDIT: The only reason I want to see Roman next to Bryan is if he's about to spear him :


----------



## CookiePuss (Sep 30, 2013)

A-C-P said:


> So after a few weeks of throwing crap at the wall and see if something stuck with Reigns they have already just put him back with Ambrose to cover up all his weaknesses? Not complaining b/c the 2 as a team is fine with me on screen as it is the most entertaing way to use Reigns IMO.
> 
> But really, WWE try to rush a push much?
> 
> Oh and another step for Reigns to becoming "Good Guy" :cena3, teaming him up with other popular guys all the time.


I love how you're pretending like there's no history between Reigns and Ambrose :ti


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

WynterWarm12 said:


> They tend to do that, have popular faces team up with each other. It's been done for decades. I may joke about Cena leeching, but let's be real, he doesn't need to leech off anyone. He's the number one guy in the company who sells merch out the ass. He doesn't need a damn thing from any of these talents :lol
> 
> I am happy for the Roman/Dean team up though. WWE is shitting the bed with these singles booking(well, Dean vs Seth was going great for a while at least.) Maybe them kicking ass together for a few weeks until WWE figures out how to correctly book them would be beneficial.
> 
> ...


Bolded is about the only part of this post I disagree with in anyway. Dean may get to be on the winning side of things, but I doubt he gets to have much of the spotlight, except for during the promo work, Dean is there to get beat-up and Roman is there to "save" him and win the matches.

But in the short-term this is best for both, but at some point the WWE really needs to find something for each of them that they can do on their own that will work for each, b/c they can not just default to "teaming them up every few months b/c well we don;t know what else to do", forever


----------



## Wynter (Nov 19, 2013)

A-C-P said:


> Bolded is about the only part of this post I disagree with in anyway. Dean may get to be on the winning side of things, but I doubt he gets to have much of the spotlight, except for during the promo work, Dean is there to get beat-up and Roman is there to "save" him and win the matches.
> 
> But in the short-term this is best for both, but at some point the WWE really needs to find something for each of them that they can do on their own that will work for each, b/c they can not just default to "teaming them up every few months b/c well we don;t know what else to do", forever


Roman has always been the clean up guy though. Except for when he was tagging with Cena, he hardly plays the face in distress. All the way back in Shield, Roman was the hot tag and wreck shit at the end guy. He may do some shit during the match, but he is the wrecking ball at the end.

You play guys to their strengths. Roman looks weird getting his ass beat and fighting for his life. Dean plays that type of underdog perfectly. That's why they compliment each other. As long as it's like Smackdown where Dean still gets his shit in and not just getting his ass kicked, that's fine.

They both should be trading offense with their opponents, no matter who does the hot tag.

Now, if Dean is made to look like a pussy in and out the ring just for Roman to save him? Then I can get it. But they had Dean be the one to come to Roman's rescue on SD, so I'm not worried. I can see them being a team. It's undeniable they work very well together. So I think they will be fine 

And I doubt they will be teaming every few months. It made sense in this booking. Dean should very well be hunting down Seth again after the Bray thing was over. That was the logical next step to me. Teaming up with Roman to take go after the Authority just seemed logical too. It's a shame it took this long, but meh, it's WWE. Anything that happened over a month ago never happened. lol


----------



## It's Yersel! (Oct 24, 2014)

Does anyone think they've written tonight's show yet?


----------



## Wynter (Nov 19, 2013)

It's Yersel! said:


> Does anyone think they've written tonight's show yet?


What do you think this is?? A company ran by a smart person??

In a few hours it will be written.


I bet five dollars this will happen:

"Eyyyy, what's up Brock?" *Roman chews on carrot* :side:


----------



## KastellsPT (Nov 20, 2014)

WynterWarm12 said:


> "Eyyyy, what's up Brock?" *Roman chews on carrot* :side:


:lol that was pretty damn funny.

Expecting Bugs Bunny to be a guest host for tonights fuckery.


----------



## Wynter (Nov 19, 2013)

KastellsPT said:


> :lol that was pretty damn funny.
> 
> Expecting Bugs Bunny to be a guest host for tonights fuckery.


I'm pretty much expecting Bugs to cut a promo with Roman and then tag team with him at this point :cry

I can see Vince seeing all this criticism and instead of changing it up with Roman. He decides to ham it up by 100 and think it's hilarious he has his golden boy out there dressed like Daffy Duck while cutting a promo :homer2


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

No Orton no dice


----------



## KastellsPT (Nov 20, 2014)

WynterWarm12 said:


> I'm pretty much expecting Bugs to cut a promo with Roman and then tag team with him at this point :cry
> 
> I can see Vince seeing all this criticism and instead of changing it up with Roman. He decides to ham it up by 100 and think it's hilarious he has his golden boy out there dressed like Daffy Duck while cutting a promo :homer2


In the end of the Bugs promo, Reigns says " That's all, folks".
It's clear the direction Vince wants to get to Reigns. He wants to make Reigns in a corny, cartoonish with super-powers charater- well pretty much the next John Cena. The guy has no competition, so he can do whatever he wants. Also, the guy is 68 years old, he must be enjoying this corny stuff.


----------



## sarcasma (Jan 9, 2009)

Im calling it now, The Authority makes Dean Ambrose entrant #1 as punishment.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

It's Yersel! said:


> Does anyone think they've written tonight's show yet?


I am sure they have written it about 10 times already, and will probably re-write about 10 more times between now and air-time tonight


----------



## It's Yersel! (Oct 24, 2014)

WynterWarm12 said:


> What do you think this is?? A company ran by a smart person??
> 
> In a few hours it will be written.
> 
> ...


oyet:
Nailed on to happen, that


----------



## It's Yersel! (Oct 24, 2014)

A-C-P said:


> I am sure they have written it about 10 times already, and will probably re-write about 10 more times between now and air-time tonight


The sad thing is that you're probably spot on, and those 20 written scripts will all be woeful.


----------



## It's Yersel! (Oct 24, 2014)

sarcasma said:


> Im calling it now, The Authority makes Dean Ambrose entrant #1 as punishment.


I've been thinking that would be the case for Daniel Bryan, with entrant #2 inevitably being The New and Improved Corporate Kane


----------



## It's Yersel! (Oct 24, 2014)

KastellsPT said:


> In the end of the Bugs promo, Reigns says " That's all, folks".
> It's clear the direction Vince wants to get to Reigns. He wants to make Reigns in *a corny, cartoonish with super-powers charater*- well pretty much the next John Cena. The guy has no competition, so he can do whatever he wants. Also, the guy is 68 years old, he must be enjoying this corny stuff.


He wants to do the same with Neville by giving him this Mighty Mouse gimmick doesn't he?

Neville and Reigns are definitely the next Hurricane and Rosey.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

I'll see you all for Raw tonight, i'm going for a disco nap lol xxx


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

WynterWarm12 said:


> "Eyyyy, what's up Brock?" *Roman chews on carrot* :side:


:ti


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

Decided that I am gonna watch this episode tonight, Bryan better be there. :side:


----------



## KastellsPT (Nov 20, 2014)

It's Yersel! said:


> He wants to do the same with Neville by giving him this Mighty Mouse gimmick doesn't he?
> 
> Neville and Reigns are definitely the next Hurricane and Rosey.


Yes, but the difference is that Neville is small. I can imagine Reigns using the colours that Cena uses.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

NastyYaffa said:


> Decided that I am gonna watch this episode tonight, Bryan better be there. :side:


It's a trap, Nasty! ') Nah, he'll be there

Today is the 1 year anniversary of the RAW where Bryan turned on Bray and ignited the crowd for the whole Mania season. Would that tonight's crowd could be similarly energized but the past few RAW's make be think otherwise.


----------



## Wynter (Nov 19, 2013)

> Tonight's WWE RAW will take place from the Smoothie King Center in New Orleans, Louisiana. No matches have been announced for tonight but we know that both *Daniel Bryan* and WWE World Heavyweight Champion Brock Lesnar are scheduled to be there.
> Other stars advertised include John Cena, Seth Rollins, Dean Ambrose, Kane, Roman Reigns, Big Show, The Usos, Stardust, Goldust, Bray Wyatt and the WWE Divas. WWE is focusing on the following points for tonight:


:mark: :mark: :mark:









I will hack the shit out of wrestlinginc.com if they are lying :lmao


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

^ I love how just the "WWE Divas" as a whole are listed as "other stars advertised" and none of them are mentioned individually as stars, way to make us want to care about the divas :maury


----------



## Wynter (Nov 19, 2013)

A-C-P said:


> ^ I love how just the "WWE Divas" as a whole are listed as "other stars advertised" and none of them are mentioned individually as stars, way to make us want to care about the divas :maury


How the hell am I just noticing your sig?? :mark: :mark:

Really awesome (Y)

And psh, Divas who matter?? The fuck is this?? NXT??!! Now tell Lana to go out there and shake her ass, damn it!! :vince3





















no really, someone go tell Lana to shake her ass :side:


----------



## The Bloodline (Jan 3, 2012)

sarcasma said:


> Im calling it now, The Authority makes Dean Ambrose entrant #1 as punishment.


I've been thinking they'll make Dean and Roman entry 1 & 2 as punishment for smackdown. I think it'd be interesting seeing how they team up throughout the rumble until one screws the other.


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

Simply Flawless said:


> No Orton no dice


I think they're saving Randy for the Royal Rumble. Either for the match or screwing Rollins out of the title. I wish they'd bring him back sooner. I was loving Randy before he left. 



sarcasma said:


> Im calling it now, The Authority makes Dean Ambrose entrant #1 as punishment.


You're probably right.


----------



## tylermoxreigns (Aug 8, 2013)

More Ambrose and Reigns :banderas

More Ambrose, Reigns and Rollins :banderas :banderas

More Ambrose, Reigns, Rollins and possibly Trips :banderas :banderas :banderas :wall


----------



## Lord Humongous (Feb 2, 2014)

The Road Warriors make their return! 
Heidenreich and Animal answers the Ascension's call!


----------



## Disgraceland. (Jun 5, 2014)

swagger_ROCKS said:


> Barrett lost to Kofi in a non title match at a house show last night
> 
> :eagle someone hold me plz


He must be being punished for something backstage. Losing to Sin Cara and Kofi Kingston? I know it's WWE but that's not normal booking.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

I miss my Orton fix so bad... :crying:


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Disgraceland. said:


> He must be being punished for something backstage. Losing to Sin Cara and Kofi Kingston? I know it's WWE but that's not normal booking.


Undoing anything positive Ziggler did for the IC title in less than 2 weeks :maury


----------



## It's Yersel! (Oct 24, 2014)

KastellsPT said:


> Yes, but the difference is that Neville is small. I can imagine Reigns using the colours that Cena uses.


A new coloured bullet proof vest every 3 months
Can a photoshop expert do a couple of Cena-esque Reigns vests please??


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

*This RAW is gonna be garbage, I guarantee it.*


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

:yes :yes :yes :yes :yes

Bryan = must watch RAW.


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

A-C-P said:


> Undoing anything positive Ziggler did for the IC title in less than 2 weeks :maury


This company is so ridiculous, operating as though they're in high school. If Barrett is being punished for something, they're only messing themselves up. 

Since tonight is packed, I expect a half decent show.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Well, I'm kind of interested to see what they do with Ambrose and the Authority at least.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

I would say I hope they get something interesting for Brock to do, but hey they can't write for shit most if the time, so. :shrug

Hope we get a good Heyman promo at least. Plus hey, Lesnar is at least there.


----------



## JD=JohnDorian (Feb 24, 2012)

Bryan and Brock being there should bring some excitement to the show, so happy to have Bryan back. Teaming Ambrose and Reigns together is a good idea imo, works well for both guys.


----------



## RelivingTheShadow (Apr 25, 2013)

Is Bryan advertised for the show?

Anyway, definitely going to check out the show for AmGOAT, the Authority angle is garbage with Cena and Reigns, Ambrose Vs. Authority is WAY more appealing.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

Can we NOT have Lesnar run like a pussy from Cena this time creative?


----------



## RelivingTheShadow (Apr 25, 2013)

There's actually a really solid chance they'll turn Ambrose tonight. I'd be indifferent to it, but if they make him Seth Rollins' lackey, I'll tard rage.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Wow. It's almost scary the lack of direction they have for Ambrose. Almost seems like they are just biding their time until they actually figure out what to do with him next.


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

TakeMyGun said:


> Is Bryan advertised for the show?
> 
> Anyway, definitely going to check out the show for AmGOAT, the Authority angle is garbage with Cena and Reigns, *Ambrose Vs. Authority is WAY more appealing.*


As long as Ambrose isn't booked like a goof who can't walk without tripping on his own shoelaces, I'm all for that.


----------



## Wynter (Nov 19, 2013)

Authority vs Talent can be good in general if WWE knew how to book with damn sense.

But Authority vs Bugz Bunny Reigns or Authority vs Goofy, I get pinned by tvs Dean?? Nah. They can both fuck off :lol


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/554694332075110401
*Welp, this can only lead to something shitty, dreadful, boring, discouraging, and a further burial of Swagger (if that is possible).*


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

Simply Flawless said:


> Can we NOT have Lesnar run like a pussy from Cena this time creative?


Yeah, this really doesn't make sense. Lesnar has thrown Cena around like a rag doll every time they've gotten in the ring. It makes no sense for Lesnar to run from him.
@WynterWarm12 says Brock is booked for the next three RAW's. I wonder what angle they're gonna kick off with him tonight.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

ShowStopper said:


> Wow. It's almost scary the lack of direction they have for Ambrose. Almost seems like they are just biding their time until they actually figure out what to do with him next.


The saddest part of this statement here is how many people you can replace Ambrose with and the statement still being 100% true.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

A-C-P said:


> The saddest part of this statement here is how many people you can replace Ambrose with and the statement still being 100% true.


Yep. So true. Wouldn't be surprised if we see some fuckery tonight.


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

ShowStopper said:


> Yep. So true. Wouldn't be surprised if we see some fuckery tonight.


Can't have a RAW without a tall, frosty glass of brewed fuckery. :vince5


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

KINGPIN said:


> Can't have a RAW without a tall, frosty glass of brewed fuckery. :vince5


All of you will drink it in and love it, dammit!

:vince5


----------



## Lord Humongous (Feb 2, 2014)

If Savage is going into the HOF, I'd rather see his brother induct him than Hulk Hogan.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

I do wonder when/if Brock and Rollins will have any sort of interaction before RR. I know they are effectively 'on the same team' so to speak but still.

Heyman im sure will say something tonight.


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

I will mark out if Ambrose turns heel. Maybe we'll see him actually wrestle some good matches instead of 10 minute spotfests? :mark:

Hopefully they don't make him job to Reigns tho.


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

NastyYaffa said:


> I will mark out if Ambrose turns heel. Maybe we'll see him actually wrestle some good matches instead of 10 minute spotfests? :mark:
> 
> *Hopefully they don't make him job to Reigns tho.*


Reason #1 for why I don't want Ambrose turning heel.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

NastyYaffa said:


> I will mark out if Ambrose turns heel. Maybe we'll see him actually wrestle some good matches instead of 10 minute spotfests? :mark:
> 
> Hopefully they don't make him job to Reigns tho.


I doubt they turn Ambrose heel. Just can't see both Rollins and Ambrose as heels in the Authority. Although, the possibilities there are kind of cool to think about.


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

That crap with Sin Cara better not appear on RAW unless Barrett absolutely destroys him.


----------



## Swissblade (May 18, 2014)

Wait, Brock's still scheduled for next week's Raw? I swear I read somewhere that he was taken out of it for the Hogan crap.


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

ShowStopper said:


> I doubt they turn Ambrose heel. Just can't see both Rollins and Ambrose as heels in the Authority. Although, the possibilities there are kind of cool to think about.


It would be actually pretty damn cool to have 2 heels who still hate each other. Like have Ambrose be a heel, but still anti-Authority.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

NastyYaffa said:


> It would be actually pretty damn cool to have 2 heels who still hate each other. Like have Ambrose be a heel, but still anti-Authority.


That'd be interesting. But that's asking waaaay too much of WWE Creative, IMO. :lol


----------



## JohnCooley (Apr 25, 2014)

dd I forgot today was Monday.


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

ShowStopper said:


> That'd be interesting. But that's asking waaaay too much of WWE Creative, IMO. :lol


Well you're right about that :lmao


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

Ambrose and Reigns tonight, can't wait to see how they build up their friendship more.



Also no more promos with some random Looney Tunes line.


----------



## JD=JohnDorian (Feb 24, 2012)

I really hope they do qualifying matches for the Rumble tonight, it makes the Rumble match feel more important.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Jack Thwagger said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/554694332075110401
> *Welp, this can only lead to something shitty, dreadful, boring, discouraging, and a further burial of Swagger (if that is possible).*


There's always further to go down. Always. 

And it's really damned if you do/don't with Ambrose turning heel. If he does he's just going to be another speed bump for Reigns in getting the title and if he doesn't he's going to be the punching bag for Reigns to save until the Rumble.


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

LigerJ81 said:


> Ambrose and Reigns tonight, can't wait to see how they build up their friendship more.
> 
> 
> 
> Also no more promos with some random Looney Tunes line.












"Eeeeeeeeeeeeeeh...*chews on carrot*...what's up, Paul?"


----------



## Daemon_Rising (Jul 18, 2009)

LigerJ81 said:


> Ambrose and Reigns tonight, can't wait to see how they build up their friendship more.


:lmao

Keep tuning in to Raw folks to see the next chapter of BFF's forever featuring Sylvester the Cat and the guy that loses to TV monitors!










That's all folks!


----------



## Korvin (May 27, 2011)

Ambrose needs to stay with Reigns. It helps both guys. They never should have let Reigns go on his own and use the mic. in the first place. There is such a thing as actions speak louder than words sometimes and that less is more. Reigns obviously can't talk well on the mic.. Okay... so keep him with Ambrose and let Ambrose do the talking for now. The WWE seems to think that everyone should do some sort of promo in the middle of the ring and be interviewed in that fixed up set up backstage with the TV screen and everything (which I seriously dislike because its the same bland and boring thing. No one seems to have an office or locker room to be shown in anymore). 

So anyway, if they do some sort of swerve and Ambrose turns heel, it would be russo-like and wouldn't make any sense. But hey, Big Show turned heel and joined the Authority after being against them and is on the same side with the guys like Rusev and Henry.. So I guess that its possible for Ambrose to turn on Reigns.

I'm looking forward to a few things on RAW... including Ambrose and Reigns.


----------



## Lariatoh! (Apr 26, 2012)

Lord Humongous said:


> If Savage is going into the HOF, I'd rather see Stephanie induct him than Hulk Hogan.


Fixed


----------



## Saber Rider ^-^ (Mar 15, 2014)

I was one of those guys who doubted Ambrose ability as a face when the Shield first turned and then after the breakup, how wrong was I. He is absolutely tremendous as a face especially at gaining sympathy during matches and getting the crowd behind him.

I know Ambrose has had some issues with booking and direction as of late but I really really want him to stay face for now. The way they book their heels at the moment I just can't see them fully getting behind the full on crazy heel Mox Ambrose like they should. I'd be shocked if it wasn't anything but a watered down version of what it truly could be.

He definitely shouldn't be turning on Reigns at this point, if anything I'd want Roman to turn first. He seems a natural heel.


----------



## TOM MADISON (Aug 25, 2011)

I'm excited for tonight! better be good! I wanna be ENTERTAINED!!!


----------



## JoMoxRKO (Feb 8, 2011)

Only watching for: 

Daniel Bryan

BROCK LESNAR

Macho Man HOF announcement


----------



## bonkertons (Aug 23, 2014)

Just read the last couple of pages:

Why are people talking about an Ambrose heel turn? Did I miss something?


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

I avoid spoilers and I still find out who's getting inducted in the HOF.

FFS fpalm


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

TOM MADISON said:


> I'm excited for tonight! better be good! I wanna be ENTERTAINED!!!


"Oh I'll entertain you" :vince5

"But first let me finish the damn script" :vince7


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

JoMoxRKO said:


> Only watching for:
> 
> Daniel Bryan
> 
> ...


#fail


----------



## bonkertons (Aug 23, 2014)

KINGPIN said:


> I avoid spoilers and I still find out who's getting inducted in the HOF.
> 
> FFS fpalm


Me too. I blame myself, honestly. I've been avoiding this forum during RAWs for the past two weeks, and not only did I avoid spoilers but I actually enjoyed the shows more than I typically do(not reading about how much something sucks allows you to watch with a bit more of an open mind). I think I'll have to start doing that again next week.


----------



## JoMoxRKO (Feb 8, 2011)

Big Dog said:


> #fail


What else is suppose to excite me about tonight?...... The show is ASS and has consistently been ass for months. 

I guess I should have thrown Reigns in there too but other than that nothing/nobody else on RAW is entertaining.


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

Big Dog said:


> #fail


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

Ever heard of spoilers?


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

So the 'Reigns main eventing Mania Vince wet dream' is a failure, so they will attach him to Ambrose again to tag along and hope for improvement for Mania 32.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

raw gonna get clobbered in the ratings by dat national championship game


----------



## Sick Graps-V2 (Apr 1, 2013)

Not too long until Monday Night Meh starts.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

GOD said:


> raw gonna get clobbered in the ratings by dat national championship game


Yep. Ratings thread should be fun to read tomorrow. :lel


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

GOD said:


> raw gonna get clobbered in the ratings by dat national championship game


Go Ducks.


----------



## Daemon_Rising (Jul 18, 2009)

KINGPIN said:


> I avoid spoilers and I still find out who's getting inducted in the HOF.
> 
> FFS fpalm


Exactly. People should be a tad more considerate. Oh well, should at least be a good watch.


----------



## Dawnbreaker (Jun 17, 2014)

I bet Vince still hasn't finished the script with less than an hour to go.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Daemon_Rising said:


> Exactly. People should be a tad more considerate. Oh well, should at least be a good watch.


Nah, that one's on WWE. They need to do a better job of keeping shit like that hidden until it's revealed on the show.


----------



## theatb (Dec 10, 2013)

WWE revealed the HOF announcement on their website and in a notification from their app this afternoon... It's not a spoiler...


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Dawnbreaker said:


> I bet Vince still hasn't finished the script with less than an hour to go.


And probably wont an hour after either :lol


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

WWE seems to be against surprises, for the most part, today. Seems like they like to announce things before the show in order to draw the fans to watch. Doesn't seem like a bad idea on paper, but nothing seems to draw these days, so there's the problem. Wish they'd at least leave one or two things here or there as a surprise, but oh well.


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)




----------



## Wynter (Nov 19, 2013)

Didn't WWE only announce Savage in the HoF because TMZ leaked it?


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

Hawkke said:


> And probably wont an hour after either :lol










"Script?! I don't need no goddamn script! I'm Vincent "Goddamn" McMahon, goddammit! We're gonna have a goddamn good show tonight, with the goddamn Bunny, the goddamn Looney Tune Brigade, and the goddamn WWEWHC Champion running away from Cena like a goddamn coward, while I sit backstage and jack off to all the goddamn success and money that pours in because you goddamn sheep have nothing better to watch on a goddamn Monday night! Got it, goddammit?!!?"


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

Seems like there's a lot of pretty important shit going down tonight. Should be an interesting show.


----------



## MR-Bolainas (Dec 30, 2014)

in some way, john cena will look victorious today with that awful smile


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

DoubtGin said:


>


WWE must have a surplus of contract signings they have to use up before the next tax year


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Fucking contract signing? Ratings incoming!

Time filler main event because they don't have anything creative to do. 30 fucking writers, same ol' shit.


----------



## Zigberg (Dec 4, 2013)

OMFG CONTRACT SIGNING YESSS!!!

No. Just no. Fuck off with all these contract signings. WWE must be responsible for at least half of all rainforest destruction because of them.


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

As long as Heyman is the only one who gets mic time, I won't mind the contract signing at all.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

:mauryA contract signing


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

KINGPIN said:


> As long as Heyman is the only one who gets mic time, I won't mind the contract signing at all.


And what're the _odds_ of that happening?

:cena5


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

I have the line at 2 tables being broke during the signing!


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

KINGPIN said:


> "Script?! I don't need no goddamn script! I'm Vincent "Goddamn" McMahon, goddammit! We're gonna have a goddamn good show tonight, with the goddamn Bunny, the goddamn Looney Tune Brigade, and the goddamn WWEWHC Champion running away from Cena like a goddamn coward, while I sit backstage and jack off to all the goddamn success and money that pours in because you goddamn sheep have nothing better to watch on a goddamn Monday night! Got it, goddammit?!!?"


:maury


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)




----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

"Seth, shut up and let the grown ups talk!" :cena4 - Good guy John tonight!


----------



## Marrakesh (Nov 20, 2012)

Dawnbreaker said:


> I bet Vince still hasn't finished the script with less than an hour to go.


This is what you get when you have a delusional out of touch micro managing ego-maniac at the helm. 

Name another show on TV that is run as badly as Raw is? 

There isn't one. There is not one other dramatic content show on the air that writes it's scripts the day of broadcast. 

It's fucking insane.


----------



## z_from_kc (Aug 11, 2013)

I think we,re in for a good show tonight.


----------



## LPPrince (Apr 9, 2013)

Cool, a sign contracting


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

WWE announced that Seth Rollins, John Cena and WWE World Heavyweight Champion Brock Lesnar will have a contract signing for their Royal Rumble match on RAW tonight.


Sweet, can't wait for a good ol' signing on the dotted line.


----------



## theatb (Dec 10, 2013)

This just in: Raw is being rewritten mere minutes before it goes on air.


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

MY BONG IS READY!

I hope The Authority opens the show. :mark: :trips5 :trips3 :trips2


----------



## z_from_kc (Aug 11, 2013)

Marrakesh said:


> This is what you get when you have a delusional out of touch micro managing ego-maniac at the helm.
> 
> Name another show on TV that is run as badly as Raw is?
> 
> ...



Show me another show like it that has been running non stop with millions upon millions of viewers EVERY week for the last 23 YEARS. 

Don't try to come at Vince like that bro. Numbers aint never lied


----------



## Naka Moora (May 11, 2014)

Marrakesh said:


> This is what you get when you have a delusional out of touch micro managing ego-maniac at the helm.
> 
> Name another show on TV that is run as badly as Raw is?
> 
> ...


RAW is LIVE, it's not easy to run a live show week to week mate.


----------



## TrueUnderdog (Dec 15, 2013)

Gonna be live tweeting Raw tonight, should be fun https://twitter.com/True_Underdog


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

Jesus I hope Bryan is gonna appear. I have a feeling that they might only use him in a dark segment tho.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

whose ready for some


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

z_from_kc said:


> I think we,re in for a good show tonight.


I hope you're right Scooby Doo.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Cosmo Kramer said:


> WWE announced that Seth Rollins, John Cena and WWE World Heavyweight Champion Brock Lesnar will have a contract signing for their Royal Rumble match on RAW tonight.
> 
> 
> Sweet, can't wait for a good ol' signing on the dotted line.


The only two things that could make it good are Heyman cutting a promo and Brock slamming a pen in Cena's hand.


----------



## Dawnbreaker (Jun 17, 2014)

So now there will probably be 30 minute promo to open AND close the show?

Riveting stuff.


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

Contract signings have become that thing you do when you need a physical confrontation between wrestlers and you can't come up with anything else to get to that point.

It's funny because I remember the Hogan/Andre contract signing, shit was intense because it was for legitimate storyline purposes with no fighting involved whatsoever. 

Wrestling should be chaotic, brawls don't need lazy stepping stones leading up to them. Just have the announcers start going nuts during a match or something and then the camera cuts to the back and Rollins/Cena/Lesnar are just beating the everliving shit out of each other. It makes things unpredictable and fun to watch.


----------



## Naka Moora (May 11, 2014)

Ever since I've booked my trip to WM31 I can't wait to watch raw, let's go guys!


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

UFO said:


> RAW is LIVE, it's not easy to run a live show week to week mate.


:westbrook3

That didn't stop them from putting on quality shows in the AE and RA eras.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Here we go!


----------



## xxREXxx (Jan 10, 2015)

Here we go with this episode, I guess.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

I hope we start raw with the king of kings


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

Fuckery time!


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Time for some fuckery :cole


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

OK lets see what WWE delivers tonight.


----------



## MR-Bolainas (Dec 30, 2014)

iT HAS STARTED!


----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT (Sep 26, 2013)

lets goooooooo


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Let the #WWEFuckery begin


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Oh forgot, they 'fired' guys.


----------



## xxREXxx (Jan 10, 2015)

This episode will be bad like last week, I know it.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Now that Ryback, Ziggler and Rowan are fired they can go to UFC unk


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

That Lex Luger 1993 theme gets me everytime.

:lmao


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

RAW pyro is back.. Yeee!!


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

Did Cena ever get his muffins out of the oven?


----------



## El Capitano (Apr 4, 2013)

I wonder how they are going to fill a 3 hour show with the loss of Ziggler, Ryback and Rowan


----------



## Tommy-V (Sep 4, 2006)

Pyro again!


----------



## Korvin (May 27, 2011)

Well at least Lesnar wont have to worry about a pen being stabbed in to his hand this time. Contract signings... WWEs answer to not coming up with something creatively different.

Here we go...


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

There goes the Raw intro everybody was angry about.


----------



## theatb (Dec 10, 2013)

Okay so they open with pyro again but no intro?


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

No intro, but pyro.

Last week had intro and pyro.

Next week will be intro with no pyro.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

What new low can we sink to tonight!


----------



## Batz (Apr 5, 2008)

Damn. When did the Pyros return?


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

El Capitano said:


> I wonder how they are going to fill a 3 hour show with the loss of Ziggler, Ryback and Rowan


_30 min._ Cena/Authority promo.


----------



## Soul Man Danny B (Dec 30, 2013)

dat top babyface pop....

"John Cena sucks...."


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

:cena4


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Here comes Cena


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

:supercena


----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT (Sep 26, 2013)

john cena sucks


----------



## Dawnbreaker (Jun 17, 2014)

What the fuck happened to the intro?


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

The John Cena sucks song!


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

SO, I guess the intro is gone already.


----------



## xxREXxx (Jan 10, 2015)

haha! The crowd is doing they same thing they did last year.


----------



## MR-Bolainas (Dec 30, 2014)

Raw starts and once again cena
fpalm


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

Cena seems to not give a shit he got 3 guys fired last week


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Never Give Up...

that has got to be the blandest, most uncreative catchphrase ever.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

"JOHN CENA SUUUUUUCKS"


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

BRRRRRRRRRAPPLEDOUGH


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

Never give up. Except your partners' careers; give those up.


----------



## RatherBeAtNitro (Jun 25, 2014)

Pyros starting the show


----------



## Arca9 (Jun 26, 2013)

"Throw me sunthan" good lord...


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

Cena :mark:


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

Of course they are going to start Raw with Cena. :cena2


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

I mean seriously, can't they even give this guy some new music? please?


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

You got 3 guys fired last week. Don't sell it or anything...


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Batz said:


> Damn. When did the Pyros return?



Maybe Vince sold one of his kidneys or something so they could afford pyro again :draper2


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

'Shows video of Cena's "friends" getting fired' 'Cena comes out happy as can be'


take a fucking acting class you big yellow banana lookin ass


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

Ffs not this cunt allready


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

'Somethan'! :cena4 fans......


----------



## JoMoxRKO (Feb 8, 2011)

here we go....


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

Here we go


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

Pandering fuck


----------



## MANIC_ (Sep 2, 2014)

Cheap pop.


----------



## xxREXxx (Jan 10, 2015)

Z. Kusano said:


> Now that Ryback, Ziggler and Rowan are fired they can go to UFC unk


or TNA.


----------



## Soul Man Danny B (Dec 30, 2013)

Ratings
Are
Weak

Sign is awesome.


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

The best heel in the business


----------



## CoverD (Jun 18, 2007)

TripleG said:


> Never Give Up...
> 
> that has got to be the blandest, most uncreative catchphrase ever.


But we're gonna run it into the ground! :vince5


----------



## RatherBeAtNitro (Jun 25, 2014)

booooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Lawler still out with anal bleeding I hope


----------



## El Capitano (Apr 4, 2013)

Cena time to no sell getting his colleagues fired and getting another title shot.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

4everEyebrowRaisin said:


> You got 3 guys fired last week. Don't sell it or anything...


You said Sell.. :lol:lol:lol:lol

And you were talking about Cena :lol:lol:lol:lol


----------



## Zigberg (Dec 4, 2013)

Cena has the uncanny ability to make me want to poke out my eyes and dig out my ears in mere milliseconds.


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

Cena sucks


----------



## CoverD (Jun 18, 2007)

Automatic 1st-bid HoFer?

Cena acts like its a REAL Sports HoF...


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

"You fucking Suck!"

"I say New Orleans, and you cheer!" :cena4


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

Just get on with this


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Z. Kusano said:


> Lawler still out with anal bleeding I hope


He's been moved to Smackdown permanently.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Cena just described the real-life Vince McMahon.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Cena you make our lives miserable every Monday night


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Cena looks really eaten up over causing three people to lose their jobs.



What an absolute assclown his character is.


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

Ziggler filed.


----------



## xxREXxx (Jan 10, 2015)

I have no clue why, But my audio is a tad bit off.
And I'm watching on the TV.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

To file dolph? Lol


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

ShowStopper said:


> SO, I guess the intro is gone already.


Cutbacks :vince$


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Hawkke said:


> You said Sell.. :lol:lol:lol:lol
> 
> 
> 
> And you were talking about Cena :lol:lol:lol:lol



"What? I sell plenty of T-Shirts and stuff" :cena3


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

I hate you Cena.


----------



## BryanZiggler (Jun 26, 2014)

Cena must get his hair cut once a day to keep it that short all the time :lmao


----------



## Soul Man Danny B (Dec 30, 2013)

Ziggler gets a bigger pop than Cena.


----------



## MANIC_ (Sep 2, 2014)

Leeching off Bryan.


----------



## El Capitano (Apr 4, 2013)

Urgh time to make Cena look like the good guy once again fpalm


----------



## RatherBeAtNitro (Jun 25, 2014)

Z. Kusano said:


> Lawler still out with anal bleeding I hope



Not on Raw anymore, has been replaced full time by Booker


----------



## JoMoxRKO (Feb 8, 2011)

Cena once again using other wrestlers to get a POP........


----------



## LeaderOfM.D.R.S. (Nov 19, 2012)

Them cheap pops is real.


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

#firecena


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

Well, that ain't the same crowd from April at all.


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

How about hashtag 

#CenaSucks


----------



## JohnCooley (Apr 25, 2014)

Crowd doing the "Yes" chant for John. He's so over, so charismatic.


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

#contractsigningsucks


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

#FuckTwitter .


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

#FireCena


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Use the #CenaSucks


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Oh fuck everything.


----------



## Paul12907 (Mar 15, 2005)

#AUTHORITY IS POOPY


----------



## Arca9 (Jun 26, 2013)

Showing dat hustle, loyalty and most importantly respect every night.


----------



## Medicaid (Apr 7, 2014)

had the tv on mute, why were they chanting "YES"?


----------



## MANIC_ (Sep 2, 2014)

So what was that hashtag again? #Cenasucks ?

Gotcha.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Plan B :rollins


----------



## Markus123 (Mar 25, 2014)

Yeah, that'll show them! #AuthoritySucks


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

So Cena admits Vince is Deaf Blind and Stupid. Good Guy Cena :cena3


----------



## Soul Man Danny B (Dec 30, 2013)

John forced me to do this. #cenasucks


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

#JohnCenaSucks


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Where is :reigns so :cena4 can perform their favorite Looney Tunes episodes.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Almost forgot to mention Rollins in that match. :lol


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

#gamestartsin30


----------



## Oscirus (Nov 20, 2007)

#Cenasucks


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

Cena better not win at RR, dear god.


----------



## SkandorAkbar (Dec 11, 2013)

cena, king of the cheap pops.


----------



## xxREXxx (Jan 10, 2015)

We all know Cena will win at the Rumble


----------



## JonMoxleyReborn (Sep 27, 2014)

#TurnHeelYouDouche


----------



## LeaderOfM.D.R.S. (Nov 19, 2012)

Good lord Cena smh.


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

Cena confirming to the world that he ain't leaving RR with the championship titles :heston


----------



## Batz (Apr 5, 2008)

Lovin' the boos. :lol


----------



## Dawnbreaker (Jun 17, 2014)

But...it's already sitting at home..


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

Cena stays home, or we get Ziggler back? I don't know what to choose.


----------



## JohnCooley (Apr 25, 2014)

Damn he wanna be CM Punk so bad.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Gotta love Social Media activism. 

Cause, you know, it requires so much effort to participate in.


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

Except, you know, it's been sitting at home most of the time now...


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

:lmao You know, like it has been for months.

#EmptyThreats


----------



## MR-Bolainas (Dec 30, 2014)

cena; you can't see me

i hope all of us couldn't see you it would be a better planet


----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT (Sep 26, 2013)

the king of kingssss


----------



## Arca9 (Jun 26, 2013)

Brock beat you to it lad.


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

Finally, HHH and Stephanie. :mark:


----------



## El Capitano (Apr 4, 2013)

We're used to not having a champion on Raw though John :ti


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

"Hell bent for leather"? Nice Judas Priest reference.


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

The championship is already sitting at home.


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

As long as these crowds humor this fucker in any way, they are gonna constantly keep him exactly the same.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

So you're gonna pull a brock?


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Cena and his friend Mark are going to send angry tweets to HHH :hunter


----------



## KakeRock (Jul 29, 2013)

Finally :mark:


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Oh for FFS.. The Title HAS BEEN SITTING AT HOME!!!!
How is that supposed to change anything since the last 4 months John???


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

Yes yes yes. The power couple is here


----------



## xxREXxx (Jan 10, 2015)

JonMoxleyReborn said:


> #TurnHeelYouDouche


That's never going to happen, dude.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Bow down to the H.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Um Cena the WWE championship has been sitting home for the past few months. What would be the difference


----------



## Sazer Ramon (Sep 30, 2012)

wah wah wah shut the fuck up Cena


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

I have never wanted to set another human being on fire so much in my life


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Lawler to SmackDown = ratings

:HA


----------



## Paul12907 (Mar 15, 2005)

So Cena is going to hold the WWE hostage, by doing exactly what Bork does right now?

Genius


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

Just like brock...Lol


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

John Cena's threat is that the title will sit at home if he wins.

I'm sure the Authority is very afraid of that threat considering it has been happening since August


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

BAWSE!


----------



## Gojira_Shinigami (Jul 8, 2014)

Is Cena shooting on Vince Mcmahon and Brock Lesnar?


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

King of kings


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

So Cena is threatening to do what Brock Lesnar is currently doing.


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

No champion on Raw? I've never heard of such a concept!


----------



## thegockster (Feb 25, 2014)

I can live with no title on raw if it means that twat is sitting at home


----------



## zonetrooper5 (Oct 27, 2013)

Another boring 30 min promo to kick off Raw? 

WWE is truly a place for the creative to thrive.


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

I wonder if Stephanie is wearing black lace panties or a thong under those pants.

Or maybe none.


----------



## Kevin_McAdams (Jan 3, 2012)

Go Home Cena, and stay home.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

well JAWN that's already what the situation is lol.


----------



## Oscirus (Nov 20, 2007)

Damn cena sucks it took Rock exactly one smackdown to get foley his job back.


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

THE GOAT OF GOATS

THE KING OF KINGS

:trips5

:bow


----------



## Soul Man Danny B (Dec 30, 2013)

Heel authority figures! WOOOOO!

not.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Yes! More boring talking that doesn't go anywhere! Fuck yeah! This is wrestling, like that South Park episode.


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

"I'm going into the Royal Rumble hell bent for leather"
+1 to Cena for the Judas Priest refrence


----------



## The Aesthetic Ray (Nov 20, 2012)

About. Fucking. Time.


----------



## Sick Graps-V2 (Apr 1, 2013)

I wish this shit didn't suck; I want to like it so bad.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 21, 2011)

Was that a dig @ CM Punk? JBL saying they dont deserve severance


----------



## LeaderOfM.D.R.S. (Nov 19, 2012)

Stephanie lowkey has some ether with her burying skills :lol


----------



## Lord Humongous (Feb 2, 2014)

Meh. This is horrible.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Cena still corny as fuck. He's the most "Authority" guy on the roster, kayfabe and for real.


----------



## MEMS (Jun 18, 2013)

This guy is such an uber doosh. How has this guy dominated wrestling for 10 years? There is literally nothing entertaining about him.


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

I just turned this shit off. It's football night anyways.


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

I'm tired of the authority fpalm also this feels like shots towards Punk


----------



## JoMoxRKO (Feb 8, 2011)

KingLobos said:


> I wonder if Stephanie is wearing black lace panties or a thong under those pants.
> 
> Or maybe none.


:::


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Just say "Fuck you Punk." and get it out of your system.


----------



## DemBoy (Dec 3, 2013)

Stephanie, get the fuck out of here with your logic and shit.


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

Nothing will keep people from changing the channel to the national title game than a 20 min Cena/Authority promo.


----------



## CoverD (Jun 18, 2007)

Nice little dig at CM Punk, Hunter....


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

HHH with that continuity nod.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

WrestlingOracle said:


> "I'm going into the Royal Rumble *hell bent for leather*"
> +1 to Cena for the Judas Priest refrence


I thought Cena was watching too much Rawhide recently :draper2


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

They didnt lose HHH


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Gasp.. Shotz Fired at Punk huh?


----------



## JohnCooley (Apr 25, 2014)

Mra22 said:


> I'm tired of the authority fpalm also this feels like shots towards Punk



Thought I was the only one.


----------



## Billy Kidman (Aug 17, 2008)

This fucking blows.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Preach steph.


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

Hashtag? I want hash browns. :trips5


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

Cena is boring. This storyline is boring. Blah blah blah. Fuck Cena.


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

LeaderOfM.D.R.S. said:


> Stephanie lowkey has some ether with her burying skills :lol


She really does. :lol

But I'm bored by this segment. Even the crowd seems half dead.


----------



## CoverD (Jun 18, 2007)

I'd be fine with the Authority if it was just Triple H, he's great on the mic.

But Stephanie is just soooo fucking ANNOYING.


----------



## z_from_kc (Aug 11, 2013)

MEMS said:


> This guy is such an uber doosh. How has this guy dominated wrestling for 10 years? There is literally nothing entertaining about him.


Its a thing called kids bro. Remember like when we all started watching?


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

:lol


----------



## mgman (Dec 21, 2010)

My Network feed just froze. What were the shots at Punk?


----------



## El Capitano (Apr 4, 2013)

Hitting some truths Steph


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Steph spitting that truth


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Steph's absolutely right. :lol


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Steph tellin that truth! How is she the heel again?


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

I like Steph with her hair up,I bet that rat tastes like fresh strawberry's and cream :laugh:


----------



## JohnCooley (Apr 25, 2014)

Legit hate everyone standing in that ring.


----------



## Soul Man Danny B (Dec 30, 2013)

The Authority was formed to keep Bryan from winning the title. Why are they against Cena?

They should love Cena. This doesn't make sense. There is zero heat here.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Mra22 said:


> I'm tired of the authority fpalm also this feels like shots towards Punk


Punk sleeps on a bed of money. He cares not unk4


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

KingLobos said:


> I wonder if Stephanie is wearing black lace panties or a thong under those pants.
> 
> Or maybe none.


granny panties


----------



## Dobba (Jan 26, 2009)

Oh man we can only imagine what Raw would be like without the champion.

It would probably not even be worth watching.


----------



## MANIC_ (Sep 2, 2014)

Loving Stephanie here LOL


----------



## xxREXxx (Jan 10, 2015)

My audio is still off.
This is annoying.


----------



## CoverD (Jun 18, 2007)

mgman said:


> My Network feed just froze. What were the shots at Punk?


Triple H said he was gonna take his ball and go home.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

LOL, it's great that everything heels say about Cena is the truth.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

So, NOW they bring it up that Cena doesn't give a shit about the other faces??


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Anndddd Cena overcomes the odds and becomes the hero once again.


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

MEMS said:


> This guy is such an uber doosh. How has this guy dominated wrestling for 10 years? There is literally nothing entertaining about him.


That's why his whole promo is based off of getting cheap pops about the city, other more over wrestlers, etc.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

It's true, The Authority always keeps their words.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

I would like to see you all shut the fuck up!


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

ShowStopper said:


> So, NOW they bring it up that Cena doesn't give a shit about the other faces??


Cena heel turn in coming


----------



## JoMoxRKO (Feb 8, 2011)

This is terrible.....

Im so over all three of them


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Just smug as fuck :ti
I love them.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

dat sign Vacant > Lesnar So true


----------



## Kevin_McAdams (Jan 3, 2012)

This is making The Authority look like faces and Cena look heel lmfao.


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

AAAAAArrrrrrrgh. Can't wait for Wednesday.


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

some no's in there heh


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

LOL at that crowd reaction.


----------



## Soul Man Danny B (Dec 30, 2013)

"Would I love to see three mid-card geeks get their jobs back?"

"YAAAAAAAAAAAAAAH!"

This crowd is stupid.


----------



## LeaderOfM.D.R.S. (Nov 19, 2012)

I just saw a shot of a grown man with a Roman Reigns shirt :lol

Shoutout to the Reigns fans


----------



## Donnie (Apr 8, 2014)

holy shit an actual pop


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

It feels impossible to root for either side.


----------



## machomark (Dec 5, 2014)

How does this make any sense?

Someone tell me?

Cenas plan is to go home with the title because that would change the wwe not having the champ on the shows?

Wait what?

Isn't that what's happening with lesnar?

Also wasn't Daniel Bryan stripped of the title because they needed a champion on raw?

Then they gave the title to someone who shows up less then half the time?


Look I like lesnar but if anybody can explain this logic to me please...


----------



## MEMS (Jun 18, 2013)

z_from_kc said:


> Its a thing called kids bro. Remember like when we all started watching?


I guess. When I was a kid I preferred the bad guys. Was never a Hulkamaniac.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Cena crushing dreams for 10 years now :cena4


----------



## xxREXxx (Jan 10, 2015)

Y2-Jerk said:


> dat sign Vacant > Lesnar So true


Damn freaking right!


----------



## Dawnbreaker (Jun 17, 2014)

FOR THE 5OOTH TIME!!!


----------



## El Capitano (Apr 4, 2013)

Oh for fuck sake ANOTHER Cena vs Rollins match


----------



## Nine99 (Aug 17, 2014)

What did Stephanie say about Cena? I'm not watching at the moment...


----------



## Soul Man Danny B (Dec 30, 2013)

They're lucky Daniel Bryan is back, because I very badly want to stop watching this show.

Very, very badly.


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

_AGAIN?!_


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

Cena going to beat Seth tonight lol


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

GEE, I wonder who will win that match...........

:lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

How many times do Rollins need to job to Cena?


----------



## Medicaid (Apr 7, 2014)

Interesting I guess.


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

A lumberjack match. fpalm


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

Cena vs. Rollins part XVXVXVX


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

This match again? fpalm


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

wretched


----------



## CoverD (Jun 18, 2007)

So, when Rollins cashes in his MitB...what will his nickname be?


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

I like a good lumberjack match.


----------



## Arca9 (Jun 26, 2013)

For once, I'm praying for Brock to show up... I can't watch Rollins job to Cena again.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

What the hell is the main event then?


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Took 15 minutes to fix up a lumberjack match.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Cena/Rollins again? Geez...


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Wow. Heels. Shocked.


----------



## LeaderOfM.D.R.S. (Nov 19, 2012)

Oh look a lumberjack match, this should be good.

Yup...

Good..


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

So what is the fuckery going to be.
let me guess.

A lumberjack attacks Cena on the inside of the ring and gets Cena DQd so he loses the match


----------



## JoMoxRKO (Feb 8, 2011)

Cool.... the worst gimmick match ever.


----------



## xxREXxx (Jan 10, 2015)

This is going to be so boring.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

That's right WWE, have John Cena vs Seth Rollins for the millionth time.:fuckthis


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Authority picked lumber jacks :lol


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

Everyone's shirts look better and tighter. 

Did the tapout deal already happen?


----------



## Soul Man Danny B (Dec 30, 2013)

Is that a black hole or Curtis Axel I see?


----------



## Stone Cold Crazy (Apr 19, 2011)

Time for Cena to overcome the odds.


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

The authority angle is now blatantly dragging on maybe worse than Dragon Ball Z when we know this is all irrelevant fodder for HHH/Sting.


----------



## Solf (Aug 24, 2014)

Rollins going to job to Cena ONCE AGAIN.

THIS FUCKING COMPANY

And it's a lumberjack match, you know, just so they can strip the whole thing of every single piece of entertainment it can offer.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Cena vs Rollins.. Pretty original, it's about time they have a match against each other.


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

The opening promo was used to set up a match we've 800 times, and not only that, but it took 15 minutes to do it :duck


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Z. Kusano said:


> What the hell is the main event then?


Signing (or lack of) of contracts, on cheap tables that will be flipped over at some point.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

Dashing® said:


> Cena/Rollins again? Geez...


Anyone else praying for Orton to show up?


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Seventh Son. It's like RIPD, but with Dragons.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

So only 15 minute promo to start the show :nice


----------



## Oscirus (Nov 20, 2007)

HEY WWE You might want to stop having your top heel losing every week. It ruins his credibility when you do dumb shit like that. Jess saying.


----------



## JohnCooley (Apr 25, 2014)

Soul Man Danny B said:


> Is that a black hole or Curtis Axel I see?



HAHAHA so funny. So original. So cool.


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

Bleh.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

I like how Triple H says no to something unoriginal like a handicap match, but then gives us a match we've seen about a thousand times in the past few months in Rollins/Cena.

You can't make it up.


----------



## The Renegade (Jul 19, 2011)

machomark said:


> How does this make any sense?
> 
> Someone tell me?
> 
> ...



So many facts. lol


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

well at least Rollins knows how to put on a good lumberjack match. But I sense these heel lumberjacks are going to get their asses whipped by a face run in lol.


----------



## DemBoy (Dec 3, 2013)

Borias said:


> I like a good lumberjack match.


Too bad this isn't going to be one of those.


----------



## xNECROx (Dec 16, 2014)

Lol everyone so negative. I'm for one happy it's not the main event (meaning something hopefully more interesting is later) and it just gets over this fake firing thing faster which nobody buys. I don't really see what other option they had - they just shouldn't have fired them in the first place to waste time with a storyline we've seen before.

Maybe a good twist or something will add some spice to this.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

BtheVampireSlayer said:


> That's right WWE, have John Cena vs Seth Rollins for the millionth time.:fuckthis


Took 15 minutes to do so as well. Dat Creative Writing!


----------



## Markus123 (Mar 25, 2014)

WWE do know in order to make their top babyfaces look strong they've got to build up the heels as wel?


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

*Were/Are all the lumberjacks heel?*


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Simply Flawless said:


> Anyone else praying for Orton to show up?


Always :mj2


----------



## bonkertons (Aug 23, 2014)

CoverD said:


> So, when Rollins cashes in his MitB...what will his nickname be?


Mr. Failed Cash In, most likely.


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

JoMoxRKO said:


> Cool.... the worst gimmick match ever.


Only if the lumberjacks are leashed Rottweilers with bladder control problems between cages.


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

Seth jobbing for that cunt Cena again fpalm
I am honestly loosing the fuckin will to live


----------



## SkandorAkbar (Dec 11, 2013)

KingLobos said:


> I wonder if Stephanie is wearing black lace panties or a thong under those pants.
> 
> Or maybe none.



granny panties. :evil


----------



## Daemon_Rising (Jul 18, 2009)

I know how to bring these ratings up to standard - A lumberjack match, dammit :vince5

Sigh


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

Simply Flawless said:


> Anyone else praying for Orton to show up?


HOLY FUCK YES!!! and Daniel Bryan, and Ambrose, and Reigns and the other faces, but only the top faces


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Jack Thwagger said:


> *Were/Are all the lumberjacks heel?*



I am sure they will be


----------



## WWE_Ultrastar (Jun 7, 2011)

"Spoiler" - CENAWINSLOL


----------



## The General (Nov 5, 2014)

Time to play "how many people can Cena AA in the first 45 minutes of Raw?"

Over/Under is set at 3.5


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

Jack Thwagger said:


> *Were/Are all the lumberjacks heel?*


You know what that means... :supercena


----------



## RKOAJ (Sep 4, 2013)

Cena sucks


----------



## RatherBeAtNitro (Jun 25, 2014)

Soul Man Danny B said:


> Is that a black hole or Curtis Axel I see?



Must be NXT night on Raw again


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

ShowStopper said:


> I like how Triple H says no to something unoriginal like a handicap match, but then gives us a match we've seen about a thousand times in the past few months in Rollins/Cena.
> 
> You can't make it up.


Yeah, you literally have to shut your brain off to watch Raw these days.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Jack Thwagger said:


> *Were/Are all the lumberjacks heel?*


Yup. There's like 10.


----------



## Medicaid (Apr 7, 2014)

GAbriel1111111111111111111111111111!!!!!!!!


----------



## RustyPro (Mar 15, 2012)

Justin Gabriel sighting


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

those are not lumberjacks those are JOBBERjacks


----------



## z_from_kc (Aug 11, 2013)

Cena aint winning tonight you idiots


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

The General said:


> Time to play "how many people can Cena AA in the first 45 minutes of Raw?"
> 
> Over/Under is set at 3.5


That seems a bit low. Call it 5.5.


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

The same match. Every. Fucking. Week.


----------



## Tommy-V (Sep 4, 2006)

TNA commercial!


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

:rollins


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

All heel lumberjacks.


----------



## DemBoy (Dec 3, 2013)

ShowStopper said:


> I like how Triple H says no to something unoriginal like a handicap match, but then gives us a match we've seen about a thousand times in the past few months in Rollins/Cena.
> 
> You can't make it up.


Its weird that he says that it won't be a handicap match as well, everyone who faces Cena is in a handicap match, even the Wyatt Family was outnumbered by Cena on that cage match.


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Hmm, not many lumberjacks there


----------



## zonetrooper5 (Oct 27, 2013)

Wow didn't know the roster was that thin if thats how many lumberjacks they have hahahaha


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

CoverD said:


> So, when Rollins cashes in his MitB...what will his nickname be?


the highlight of the night


----------



## Sazer Ramon (Sep 30, 2012)

machomark said:


> How does this make any sense?
> 
> Someone tell me?
> 
> ...


Don't even do it to yourself. It's an endless circle of bullshit


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

Does anyone even use Hulu? And why would you, if you do? Even paying members have to sit through ads. No fucking thank you.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Kane is one of the lumberjacks, so we know how this match will end


----------



## El Capitano (Apr 4, 2013)

Time for Cena to go Supermode and bury the entire heel roster


----------



## Daemon_Rising (Jul 18, 2009)

Either Reigns interferes and clears house - or a random lumberjack turns face.


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

Would of been ok with Cena vs Show or Kane in this match


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

If they want to beat Football in the ratings they should have booked a gangbang lumberjack match vs Stephanie McMahon.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

xNECROx said:


> Lol everyone so negative. I'm for one happy it's not the main event (meaning something hopefully more interesting is later) and it just gets over this fake firing thing faster which nobody buys. I don't really see what other option they had - they just shouldn't have fired them in the first place to waste time with a storyline we've seen before.
> 
> Maybe a good twist or something will add some spice to this.


Nothing will ever make most of these bozos on here happy.


----------



## Gojira_Shinigami (Jul 8, 2014)

Remember when WCW would put marque matches on Nitro for free? :vince5


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

:lmao What Booker? They all died on Gilligan's Island? The hell does that have to do with anything?


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Can't wait for Usos vs Mizdow part 1,000 after this match!


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

wait everyone died on gilligans island
:ti


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Did Booker T just say everyone died on Gilligan's Island :booklel


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

xNECROx said:


> Lol everyone so negative. I'm for one happy it's not the main event (meaning something hopefully more interesting is later) and it just gets over this fake firing thing faster which nobody buys. I don't really see what other option they had - they just shouldn't have fired them in the first place to waste time with a storyline we've seen before.
> 
> Maybe a good twist or something will add some spice to this.


You are the most optimistic man in the world


----------



## Billy Kidman (Aug 17, 2008)

> #1 Trend Worldwide:
> #RAWNewOrleans


Better luck next time with that hashtag, Cena.


----------



## bonkertons (Aug 23, 2014)

Markus123 said:


> WWE do know in order to make their top babyfaces look strong they've got to build up the heels as wel?


Why do you think Rollins has held the case for so long? As long as he has the case he's a big deal, and Cena squashing him makes him look "strong". 

Ironically, I have a feeling that Rollins is going to win this match though. Any other day it would be obvious job, but I don't see Cena winning this one to start the show... too easy IMO.


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

All the makings of a garbage raw


----------



## Solf (Aug 24, 2014)

Jobbing 10vs1 in a few min.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Cena to overcome all heel lumberjacks and Rollins.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

#10minutestillgametime


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

KuritaDavion said:


> :lmao What Booker? They all died on Gilligan's Island? The hell does that have to do with anything?


God, hes a fucking moron.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

4everEyebrowRaisin said:


> Does anyone even use Hulu? And why would you, if you do? Even paying members have to sit through ads. No fucking thank you.


tons of people do that don't buy cable or satellite


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Gayboi gonna beat Rollins again.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Jawn vs Rollins again? At least we get this shit out the way early.


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

This show has started off crappy


----------



## JoMoxRKO (Feb 8, 2011)

Hawkke said:


> #10minutestillgametime


^^^


----------



## Markus123 (Mar 25, 2014)

Random Justin Gabriel lumberjack appearance.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Poor Cena. He outnumbered. :cena4


----------



## RatherBeAtNitro (Jun 25, 2014)

KingLobos said:


> If they want to beat Football in the ratings they should have booked a gangbang lumberjack match vs Stephanie McMahon.


The Macho Man tributes will be at the Hall of Fame


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Curtis Axle is watching this match.. He's not quite getting whats happening..

As in the wrestling..


----------



## El Capitano (Apr 4, 2013)

I really do hate Lumberjack matches


----------



## xxREXxx (Jan 10, 2015)

WWE, Please stop with this Authority shit. Getting super old.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Lol, Kane being a lumberjack and still in his suit.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Pleasantly surprising to see that they have Justin Gabriel among the heel lumberjacks in order to remain consistent with the fact he turned heel in NXT.


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

It would have been more amusing if it was suddenly a Lumberjill match.


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

Can't wait to see Ziggler, Ryback and Rowan immediately come out from the back after Cena wins


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

John Cena has no chance in this match

Go and play on the motorway Booker you cunt


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

Mentioning Daniel Bryan on the app rn.


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

Inb4 Cena jumps off the top rope to the outside and knocks down every lumberjack and Seth Rollins.

His spots are so predictable.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

why is booker T channeling Lawler tonight FFS


----------



## VIPER (Nov 29, 2014)

Did I miss anything or....am I right on time? opcorn


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

zonetrooper5 said:


> Wow didn't know the roster was that thin if thats how many lumberjacks they have hahahaha



:maury that is their entire heel roster almost, look at all the credibility


----------



## Sazer Ramon (Sep 30, 2012)

Why does Cole act like he has EVER seen lumberjacks "just throw him back in the ring"


----------



## Markus123 (Mar 25, 2014)

Why wouldn't the lumberjacks beat him up so much he couldn't get up off the mat?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

The world according to Paul Levesque:

Handicap matches? Unoriginal.

Lumberjack matches? Brand new, cutting edge original!

:HHH2


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

They replace Lawler with another guy who is off his rocker. WWE fucking sucks. Hire guys who can call matches.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

No more Lawler on Raw :lenny5


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

another break


----------



## xxREXxx (Jan 10, 2015)

Is that Justin Gabriel? LOL


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

Dashing® said:


> Always :mj2


They've cock teased us enough about Orton returning it has to be SOON damn it


----------



## Lariatoh! (Apr 26, 2012)

4everEyebrowRaisin said:


> Seems like there's a lot of pretty important shit going down tonight. Should be an interesting show.


Sure will be. Bunnies, John Cena and the burial of more talent. Don't forget a 30 min HHH and Stephanie promo to start and a 30 min HHH, Stepahnie, Cena and Heyman promo to finish!!!

Cena's still got to be a total wreck after he still gets paid, live his dream and challenge for the WHC at the Royal Ruymble after all his mates got fired!


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

"Those are some nice odds you got there Authority, Be a shame if someone overcame them" :cena3


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

KingLobos said:


> Inb4 Cena jumps off the top rope to the outside and knocks down every lumberjack and Seth Rollins.
> 
> His spots are so predictable.


If this happens i will stab my self in my eye ball


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Has Michael Cole never seen a lumberjack match? What a dumbass.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Oh gee, how will Cena overcome the odds this time around? :rudy


----------



## RatherBeAtNitro (Jun 25, 2014)

Is "locker room sources" the buzzword of the night ?


----------



## Arca9 (Jun 26, 2013)

Christ... it's a jobber convention at ringside.


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

What was that, 3 minutes before another commercial break?


----------



## Medicaid (Apr 7, 2014)

just realized something, if Titus went back to NXT, he and Cesaro would make a great tag team. And then with the legion of doom, vaudevillians (with a different gimmick, Kalisto/Hunico, Usos, And Dusts, the tag team division could be greaT AGAIN!


----------



## Daemon_Rising (Jul 18, 2009)

I love Monday night Adverts but I hate it when they cut to Raw break.


----------



## Naka Moora (May 11, 2014)

Chrome said:


> :westbrook3
> 
> That didn't stop them from putting on quality shows in the AE and RA eras.


Different time, different era bro.


----------



## Sazer Ramon (Sep 30, 2012)

They never cease to amaze me with the jackass places and timing of their comercial breaks


----------



## Billy Kidman (Aug 17, 2008)

Borias said:


> It would have been more amusing if it was suddenly a Lumberjill match.


Nikki beating the shit out of Cena for not proposing = buyrates.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Sooooo... lumberjack match already and a commercial. Let me guess, 20 minute long pointless promo that only served to bore everyone?


----------



## xxREXxx (Jan 10, 2015)

VForViper said:


> Did I miss anything or....am I right on time? opcorn


You've missed nothing, lmao.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

Suddenly Key and Peele became something better to watch right now than RAW. Goodnight everyone! I'm done with these yearly repeats of the same garbage.


----------



## Markus123 (Mar 25, 2014)

@WWECreative_ish 2m2 minutes ago

This lumberjack match highlights something else: we sure don't have a lot of heels. #RAWTonight 


So true!


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Hey a commercial, was wondering when that would happen.


----------



## DemBoy (Dec 3, 2013)

Berlino said:


> If this happens i will stab my self in my eye ball


Pre-dial a 9 and a 1 on your phone then, you're going to need it.


----------



## gabrielcev (Aug 23, 2014)

Cool a Lumbershit match with Buried Rollins vs Shit Cena. I wonder how many interferences and bullshit are going to happen.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

UFO said:


> Different time, different era bro.


Better era too.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

ironcladd1 said:


> What was that, 3 minutes before another commercial break?



ConnercialMania runnin' WILD :vince$


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

Stone Hot said:


> Nothing will ever make most of these bozos on here happy.


Dude how the hell can we get excited about a boring 15 minute opening promo followed by a lumberjack match which is just another Cena/Rollins rematch then commercial mid way thru? One would have to be a bozo to actually be excited about this.


----------



## WWE_Ultrastar (Jun 7, 2011)

Wow, this is really unfair. All da lumberjacks are bad guys!!!!!

Can Cena overcome the odds?


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

I want to believe that Rollins is in the title match to do more than just eat the pin/cash in his briefcase and lose, but this fucking shitty match with Cena that he probably ends up losing is really crushing my dreams right now.

Triple H was right! Thanks Cena, _gosh__!_


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Chrome said:


> Oh gee, how will Cena overcome the odds this time around? :rudy


Probably a few AA's and joke-looking STF's for everyone outside of the ring.


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

Berlino said:


> If this happens i will stab my self in my eye ball


Better start planning a trip to the hospital.


----------



## Daemon_Rising (Jul 18, 2009)

This Beck song followed by a Noel Gallagher song on Sky Sports advert break is going to be the highlight of tonights show.


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

2nd commercial break in 4 minutes

Wtf is this show about


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

birthday_massacre said:


> why is booker T channeling Lawler tonight FFS


How many times does it have to be said.. They get told what to say from the back, you could put 3 speakers with voice scramblers in the chairs to hide the voices of Vince and whoever else is back there screaming lines at them and aside from the tinnier sound, you wouldn't know the difference


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

I tried, but I can't watch this shit. It's Football time.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

How do you americans cope with so many fucking breaks during Raw?


----------



## Tommy-V (Sep 4, 2006)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/554810906941460480


----------



## BryanZiggler (Jun 26, 2014)

Arca9 said:


> Christ... it's a jobber convention at ringside.


In case you didn't notice (I could understand why) its supposed to be heels. But WWE doesn't know how to make someone a strong heel that actually wins matches so I suppose you could say jobbers...


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

ironcladd1 said:


> What was that, 3 minutes before another commercial break?


With profits going down and cutbacks aplenty, Vince needs dat ad money cry)


----------



## Medicaid (Apr 7, 2014)

TNA commercial during RAW?


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Just realized I'll be in Las Vegas for the Royal Rumble. Anyone know if the sportsbooks in the casinos show WWE PPV'S?


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

Impact wrestling on a USA Channel during the Raw break.:febreeze


----------



## xxREXxx (Jan 10, 2015)

Where the hell is Slater at?


----------



## gabrielcev (Aug 23, 2014)

This thread and these comments are doing a better job of entertaining me then RAW. You fail Vince. You fail.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

#5minutestillgametime


----------



## JohnCooley (Apr 25, 2014)

Cesaro looking like a Gawd


----------



## Naka Moora (May 11, 2014)

Chrome said:


> Better era too.


Totally agree


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

The App is still alive, I thought they killed it off last year.


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Simply Flawless said:


> How do you americans cope with so many fucking breaks during Raw?


I usually just complain on here. It doesn't help much.


----------



## Lickerofcheese (Apr 9, 2014)

Can Cena overcome the odds?


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

xxREXxx said:


> Where the hell is Slater at?


Trying to avoid prison time.


----------



## Sazer Ramon (Sep 30, 2012)

Simply Flawless said:


> How do you americans cope with so many fucking breaks during Raw?


Cause other than that, it's about 2 hours and 11 minutes of RAW


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

xxREXxx said:


> Where the hell is Slater at?


Being the mascot for Wendy's of course what else is he doing?


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Kane....lumberjack...suit...:nowords


----------



## z_from_kc (Aug 11, 2013)

Save this shit Roman!!!!!


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

xxREXxx said:


> Where the hell is Slater at?


Auditioning for Florida Georgia Line.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Yes end it fast!

Good God it's like clockwork


----------



## MANIC_ (Sep 2, 2014)

I think just likes saying John


----------



## Soul Man Danny B (Dec 30, 2013)

And they'll wonder why Cena-Rollins on PPV will get no buys and few, if any, network subscriptions.

We've seen this match a billion times already. I know you want someone to carry the match for Cena, but it's time to put this one away... for a year or two.

But if you're going to put the title on Rollins, you can just job him out beforehand, right? Totally makes sense.

I hate this show. I hate this company.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

It's time for Cena to jerk off apparently, since he is going for the 5Knuckle Shuffle


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

World's Best said:


> Dude how the hell can we get excited about a boring 15 minute opening promo followed by a lumberjack match which is just another Cena/Rollins rematch then commercial mid way thru? One would have to be a bozo to actually be excited about this.


Or a die hard wwe fan like I am. If you don't like what you watch simple change the channel


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

Someone in this thread called that spot lol


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

I win lol


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

CENAWINSLOL


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

IWINLOL


----------



## The Renegade (Jul 19, 2011)

This fucker Cena...smh


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

#IWINLOL


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Berlino said:


> If this happens i will stab my self in my eye ball


Left or right?


----------



## Swag (Apr 3, 2010)

I LOVE n o Lawler oh my god


----------



## Mr. Wrestling X (Jun 28, 2011)

i win lol


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

The new "IWINLOL" :maury


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

_Nobody_ saw that coming


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

Did I not fucking tell you he was going to do that spot


----------



## xxREXxx (Jan 10, 2015)

Just like Payback 2013...


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

If Cena beats 13 people, I swear to God.


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

Someone's eye is gone.


----------



## Markus123 (Mar 25, 2014)

that was the most predictable spot i've ever seen :lol


----------



## Solf (Aug 24, 2014)

CANCER FUCKING CANCER


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Didn't somebody JUST call this spot? :lol


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

"He feels responsible..."

I didn't get that vibe from the opening promo at all.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Wow, they actually did that spot again. :lol


----------



## Medicaid (Apr 7, 2014)

Slammy's 2015:
OMG moment of the year.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

gabrielcev said:


> This thread and these comments are doing a better job of entertaining me then RAW. You fail Vince. You fail.


LOLOL. Sometimes, I don't watch but just read the forum for that very reason.


----------



## Lord Humongous (Feb 2, 2014)

This match is horrible.


----------



## xNECROx (Dec 16, 2014)

Berlino said:


> If this happens i will stab my self in my eye ball


Pics or didn't happen.


----------



## El Capitano (Apr 4, 2013)

With Show out there I fully expect Reigns to come out at some point


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

Wow. :lol


----------



## VIPER (Nov 29, 2014)

LMAO Who called it? Cena taking out the entire lumberjacks :lol

I'll be damned if Rollins loses to Cena tonight.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Hey a new spot for the "I WIN LOL" Cena gif


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Did JBL just say "laying around the Friday night on bourbon street"?


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

Everyone falling from one guy makes no sense from a logic standpoint


----------



## RustyPro (Mar 15, 2012)

Berlino said:


> If this happens i will stab my self in my eye ball


Eyes out yet? :lmao


----------



## bonkertons (Aug 23, 2014)

LOL, whoever called that Cena spot.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Cena books Raw with Vince


----------



## 260825 (Sep 7, 2013)

*This shit is so repetitive; it's like watching the same dance again & again; all seen & done better before.*


----------



## What_A_Maneuver! (Aug 4, 2011)

BNB running so he can get dived on :L


----------



## Stone Cold Crazy (Apr 19, 2011)

Dam look at all those empty seats.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Chrome said:


> Wow, they actually did that spot again. :lol


You weren't supposed to remember Damnit :vince7


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

KingLobos said:


> Did I not fucking tell you he was going to do that spot


We are in your dept King, use it wisely


----------



## Gojira_Shinigami (Jul 8, 2014)

Lickerofcheese said:


> Can Cena overcome the odds?


Who knows I mean I don't think we've ever seen him do it before so maybe this will be it! :supercena


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Corner power bomb


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

I do love that turnbuckle powerbomb


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

I honestly can't figure out who is worse right now, Cena or Reigns?

Oof.


----------



## bonkertons (Aug 23, 2014)

RustyPro said:


> Eyes out yet? :lmao


The best was Barrett, running over so he could make it in time to get knocked down by Cena. I've never seen a guy go out of his way to get dropped like that before.


----------



## El Capitano (Apr 4, 2013)

What the fuck was that powerbomb Cena? :ti :ti


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

wtf was that lol


----------



## Soul Man Danny B (Dec 30, 2013)

At least the kids are enjoying this one...


----------



## xxREXxx (Jan 10, 2015)

Boring as hell.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Did Cole say Seth has a small package? :cole


----------



## Alphy B (May 15, 2014)

What_A_Maneuver! said:


> BNB running so he can get dived on :L


That was so embarrassing to watch :crying:


----------



## KakeRock (Jul 29, 2013)

What_A_Maneuver! said:


> BNB running so he can get dived on :L


Haha ,i saw the same. EPIC


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Cosmo Kramer said:


> You weren't supposed to remember Damnit :vince7


Sorry Vince, I don't have a switch to turn my brain off. :vince7


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Can we just get to Kane/Show hitting Rollins for the DQ and get out already?


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

CENAWINSLOL


----------



## "C-" Player (Sep 1, 2014)

The art of a heel going over by cheating has been lost completely. They're so many ways to get dirty wins and get out of trouble without outside interference. Eye rakes, groin shots, grabbing the tights, using ropes for leverage etc. Having Rollins only win matches with the help of lackeys 100% of the time only makes him look like a joke.


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

A rare spinebuster from Cena.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)




----------



## Sazer Ramon (Sep 30, 2012)

LOL Titus losing his shit at ringside


----------



## thingstoponder (Oct 23, 2014)

That AA reversal spot is so fucking overdone.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Rollins pulling out some new moves.

Tease for a face turn?


----------



## Medicaid (Apr 7, 2014)

Well Titus and Mercury seems to be really into this match.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

"We want AKI Man" (clap clap clapclapclap)


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

This has to be the Orton return setup.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

Rollins couldn't afford better "security" than Jamie Noble and Mercury? What was Boba Fett not avaliable or something?


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Chrome said:


> Sorry Vince, I don't have a switch to turn my brain off. :vince7


How about Sheamus? :vince5


----------



## Markus123 (Mar 25, 2014)

Seen that Rollins AA reversal so many times now.


----------



## The Renegade (Jul 19, 2011)

Mra22 said:


> Everyone falling from one guy makes no sense from a logic standpoint


How not? He had over a decade of unmitigated momentum behind that leap. Seems reasonable to me.


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

Cena matches make me embarrassed to be a wrestling fan.


----------



## xxREXxx (Jan 10, 2015)

Y2-Jerk said:


> Did JBL just say "laying around the Friday night on bourbon street"?



I heard that too.


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

OMG 12 MEN HOW DOES HE DO IT?!?!?!


----------



## Arca9 (Jun 26, 2013)

Of course Rollins wasn't allowed to kick out...


----------



## JohnCooley (Apr 25, 2014)

CESARO THA GAWD YAS


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Booker on commentary. :lol 

Already better than Lawler.


----------



## Lord Humongous (Feb 2, 2014)

That was nice Cesaro.


----------



## machomark (Dec 5, 2014)

Nobody likes john cena.

He is literally the only guy Vince McMahon has kept face despite no one liking. 

When he turned rock heel more people liked him as a result.

Why can't this happen with Cena I'm so tired of this John Cena.

The sad part?

I said this in 2005.

Its 2015.........


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Push Cesaro you fucks!


----------



## Sazer Ramon (Sep 30, 2012)

Obviously, Cole has never seen a real mugging


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

KICK HIS ASS!


----------



## ZigZagging (Dec 30, 2014)




----------



## z_from_kc (Aug 11, 2013)

nice swing cesaro


----------



## Swag (Apr 3, 2010)

Cesaro spot!!!!


U HAVE GOT TO BE KIDDING ME


----------



## Tommy-V (Sep 4, 2006)




----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Cesaro!


----------



## Solf (Aug 24, 2014)

Rollins is a bitch once again. #future


----------



## Soul Man Danny B (Dec 30, 2013)

Cena will beat Rollins anyway.

Dat roster burial...


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

So just like the Rollins/Cena tables match, Cena will beat Rollins 5+ times :shaq


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

Cesaro with that spot


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

Arcade said:


> Someone's eye is gone.


That would be mine.I knew it was gunna happen but was on my hands and knees praying it wouldnt

I am a rational guy ,Is it normal that i want somebody i have never met to suffer so much pain in life?
Wwe has done this to me


----------



## What_A_Maneuver! (Aug 4, 2011)

uhh...?


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

I checked in late, what happened to Lawler??


----------



## alchecho (Feb 24, 2014)

Same shit again


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

This is ridiculous.


----------



## thingstoponder (Oct 23, 2014)

ShowStopper said:


> Rollins pulling out some new moves.
> 
> Tease for a face turn?


The casual audience would not accept him. They despise him.


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

Could they possibly make Rollins look like an even bigger bitch?

Cena AA'd him now two times and Cena is going to overcome 12 guys outside mugging him the whole time. Rollins STILL loses!!!

:maury

Just fuckin' :maury

Seth can't win a match by himself and is gonna win by KO PUNCH LOL WOW


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

Thank you Big Show!!!


----------



## xxREXxx (Jan 10, 2015)

I won't make it through this full RAW tonight.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

I feel bad for the fans that they have to pay to get in and are treated to this shite


----------



## The Renegade (Jul 19, 2011)

Seriously, why are they making Seth look like such a jobber right now? Good grief!


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

LOL Cena vs the world


----------



## Medicaid (Apr 7, 2014)

so when are the Usos and Reigns coming out?

EDIT.... 

Wow, Cena lost?!


----------



## Arca9 (Jun 26, 2013)

Fuck it, that'll do.


----------



## The General (Nov 5, 2014)

How many AAs does Rollins have to eat? Every week, man...


----------



## Swag (Apr 3, 2010)

they need 10 guys to throw cena back in

i swear if he kicks out


let him get a curb stomp in


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

lol it takes 10 guys to beat John Cena.

Same old shit.


----------



## VIPER (Nov 29, 2014)

:cheer GOAT YES


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

This is like WCW 2000 all over again.


----------



## Dawnbreaker (Jun 17, 2014)

So that was pointless.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

and yet you people thought Rollins was going to job to cena again lol


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

Well that was terrible.


----------



## 260825 (Sep 7, 2013)

*There is literally 0 entertainment; 

It's like watching a scripted 15 minutes of watching paint dry; you don't care where the drops flow, we all know it's heading to the same boring shitend that means nothing.*


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Yeah.


----------



## "C-" Player (Sep 1, 2014)

It literally takes 15-20 men (kayfabe) to just barely beat Cena.


----------



## Soul Man Danny B (Dec 30, 2013)

WOW! ROLLINS WON! I TOTALLY DON'T CARE!


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

:clap


----------



## z_from_kc (Aug 11, 2013)

told u idiots rollins had this. i dont wanna hear u guys say shit about predictable rest of the night


----------



## bonkertons (Aug 23, 2014)

Honestly shocked Cena didn't kick out. Never seen just one finisher beat Cena...usually takes at least 3.


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

Rollins wins :mark:


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Right man won, but that was still a terrible match.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Rollins with the win.


----------



## El Capitano (Apr 4, 2013)

Meh as much as I want Ziggler back on the show it would have been ridiculous if Cena won


----------



## xxREXxx (Jan 10, 2015)

I'm glad Super Cena didn't win.


----------



## Oscirus (Nov 20, 2007)

Wow I figured that Cena was going to win. Surprise :O


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

This fucking commentary team :no::no::no:


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

I foresee a Cena/Big Show feud. That'd be fresh and vamp things up a bit

.........

......


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Seth Rollins almost never has bad matches. 

But when he does, they are stupid circus matches with John Cena.


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

Yawn.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

When 1 guy is booked this fucking insane, the rest of the roster is shit. Fuck WWE!


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Non-clean pin. Only way Cena can be beat.


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

Cena didn't kick out at 2 after the Ko Punch


----------



## Frost99 (Apr 24, 2006)

OH WHAT A TWIST, bravo Vince bravo what a SHOCKING RTWM were on this year.


----------



## Swag (Apr 3, 2010)

Big show's thinking "when can i bury this guy?"


----------



## Solf (Aug 24, 2014)

Seth's booking is making me go legit berserk. This has got to be the weakest win ever.

HE WASN'T EVEN GOOD ENOUGH TO PLANT HIS FUCKING FINISHER WHEN CENA WAS DOWN

fuck you WWE.


----------



## hou713 (Aug 22, 2008)

World's Best said:


> Could they possibly make Rollins look like an even bigger bitch?
> 
> Cena AA'd him now two times and Cena is going to overcome 12 guys outside mugging him the whole time. Rollins STILL loses!!!
> 
> ...


But Rollins won :dahell


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

SethRollinsWinslol


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

Dawnbreaker said:


> So that was pointless.


Well now you know Cena winning at Royal Rumble so those 3 can get their job back


----------



## D-Bag (Jul 30, 2012)

The one finisher Cena can't kick out of.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## zonetrooper5 (Oct 27, 2013)

I really wish TNA could actually be competition to the WWE so we wouldn't get such shite every monday and friday.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

You know I really have no use for The Big Show anymore, but I do crack a small smile Everytime he KO punches Cena


----------



## VIPER (Nov 29, 2014)

Those Seth Rollins signs though :mark:


----------



## JoMoxRKO (Feb 8, 2011)

Im sorry but that win did nothing for Rollins. It took ALL THE LUMBERJACK + Roliins to beat Cena. shm


----------



## Soul Man Danny B (Dec 30, 2013)

Oh. So when Reigns buries Big Show, he's getting revenge for Cena and gets over with all those stupid kids.

Yeah, I said "stupid kids". I hate myself that much for watching this garbage.


----------



## What_A_Maneuver! (Aug 4, 2011)

Why was that not DQ? I thought the point of Lumberjack matches is that they can do whatever they want OUTSIDE the ring. They pulled Cena clean out of the ring?!


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

I am so glad those three were not hired back already. It would of been way to soon to hire them back.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

That's the biggest match of the night over. Gonna be a long night


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Cena is the GOAT? err


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

John Cena should walk away? Huh Booker??


----------



## JonMoxleyReborn (Sep 27, 2014)

What a spoiler sheesh


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

Cenaloseslol


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

I honestly thought Orton was gonna come out there to save Cena.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Cena tried really hard to get those jobs back, says the future facebook posts on WWE's page.


----------



## Sazer Ramon (Sep 30, 2012)

Ugh i hate contract signings


----------



## Oscirus (Nov 20, 2007)

Predictions: Cena's going to hold rollins hostage at a contract signing to get those three back his job.


----------



## BryanZiggler (Jun 26, 2014)

The knockout punch is the only finisher ever to beat Cena clean first time right? SS as well..


----------



## DemBoy (Dec 3, 2013)

KingLobos said:


> lol it takes 10 guys to beat John Cena.
> 
> Same old shit.


:bryanlol Not even prime Taker needed that much.


----------



## suhoney24 (Jul 20, 2012)

different week, same old tired ass fucking horseshit, yup fuck raw, fuck wwe....time for some football


----------



## "C-" Player (Sep 1, 2014)

xxREXxx said:


> I'm glad Super Cena didn't win.


It only took an army to stop him.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

Is Cena allergic to letting guys pin him clean? There is ALWAYS bullshit that goes on which makes the heel look like a dumbass. Is Cena THAT insecure he can't just go "fuck it i'll let Rollins pin me clean"

:fpalm


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

I sometimes forget how strongly Big Show is booked. The KO punch kayfabe wise is one of the strongest finishers in the WWE.


----------



## Solf (Aug 24, 2014)

Soul Man Danny B said:


> Oh. So when Reigns buries Big Show, he's getting revenge for Cena and gets over with all those stupid kids.
> 
> Yeah, I said "stupid kids". I hate myself that much for watching this garbage.


Bingo. You can rest assured that if something is not making Cena look strong, that's because it has been engineered from the start to get Samoan Cena over.


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

So Rollins pins Cena after John having him beat at least 3 times as a result of a Big Show KO. This booking is terrible. That felt like something from Raw in 2010.


----------



## Soul Man Danny B (Dec 30, 2013)

Reigns is the first face they show in the Rumble promo.

Could it be more obvious? Why should I pay for this crap?


----------



## gaz0301 (Nov 20, 2012)

Can someone clarify for me, I'm sure I just caught the end of an advert for the smackdown after Rumble mentioning an 8 man tag, but I missed who was involved. Anybody able to tell me who it was?


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Game Time! Go Bucks!!!


----------



## xxREXxx (Jan 10, 2015)

Pretty sick promo!


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

TheLooseCanon said:


> Cena tried really hard to get those jobs back, says the future facebook posts on WWE's page.


Cena lost on purpose because he really is selfish like The Authority said. I am going to return all my kids' Cena merchandise because I don't want them looking up to someone so selfish as a role model. This is pathetic, how can he lose so easily?


----------



## z_from_kc (Aug 11, 2013)

rollins is a fuckin heel guys. this is how it works. if hes out there winning he will be cheered. get it


----------



## Solf (Aug 24, 2014)

The whole thing reeks of Vince.


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

BryanZiggler said:


> The knockout punch is the only finisher ever to beat Cena clean first time right? SS as well..


Ironically it's also the worst finisher in WWE.


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

Solf said:


> CANCER FUCKING CANCER


John Boy puts the 'Cena' in 'carcinogen'.

:cena


----------



## JonMoxleyReborn (Sep 27, 2014)

Soul Man Danny B said:


> Reigns is the first face they show in the Rumble promo.
> 
> Could it be more obvious? Why should I pay for this crap?


And Bryan is the last. What are you saying?


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Soul Man Danny B said:


> Reigns is the first face they show in the Rumble promo.
> 
> Could it be more obvious? Why should I pay for this crap?



B/c it's only $9.99 :hunter


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

that sponge bob movie is something you'd need to see on drugs.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Arcade said:


> I sometimes forget how strongly Big Show is booked. The KO punch kayfabe wise is one of the strongest finishers in the WWE.


Yeah, gotta keep the 42-year-old past his prime guy looking strong.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

ironcladd1 said:


> Ironically it's also the worst finisher in WWE.


Santino is thankful he retired bama4


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

BRYAN :mark:


----------



## Soul Man Danny B (Dec 30, 2013)

z_from_kc said:


> rollins is a fuckin heel guys. this is how it works. if hes out there winning he will be cheered. get it


Don't take this personally, but... I GET IT. I'VE SEEN THIS MATCH THIRTY BILLION TIMES. HE CAN'T BEAT CENA UNLESS THE ENTIRE ROSTER INTERFERES. ENOUGH ALREADY!


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

z_from_kc said:


> rollins is a fuckin heel guys. this is how it works. if hes out there winning he will be cheered. get it


No, this isn't how it works. 20 on 1 isn't how it works. 1 on 1 cheating works. This is Superman vs 10 year olds in WWE booking.


----------



## StraightYesSociety (Apr 4, 2014)

Soul Man Danny B said:


> Reigns is the first face they show in the Rumble promo.
> 
> Could it be more obvious? Why should I pay for this crap?


Who was the last face though?


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Excited that Bryan and Lesnar's in the house :mark: :mark:


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

I can't wait to see what silly thing Reigns will say in a promo tonight.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Solf said:


> The whole thing reeks of Vince.


He's probably laughing his ass off and wondering why anyone isn't joining him. "I didn't think anything was wrong with it" :vince7


----------



## Solf (Aug 24, 2014)

z_from_kc said:


> rollins is a fuckin heel guys. this is how it works. if hes out there winning he will be cheered. get it



The heels are supposed to get heat by doing heelish stuff, not by looking like total bitches. Rusev has tons of heat and is booked ultra-strongly. What the fuck are you even talking about ?


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

witchblade000 said:


> I can't wait to see what silly thing Reigns will say in a promo tonight.


They paired him back up with Ambrose so they can hide and protect that flop.


----------



## Soul Man Danny B (Dec 30, 2013)

JonMoxleyReborn said:


> And Bryan is the last. What are you saying?


It's a red herring. They're making like it's obvious Bryan wins so Reigns gets the credit for the PPV and subscription numbers.

Frak them. I see through their carny BS.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

I remember when Cena and Rollins used to have competitive matches :mj2. Now they're matches are complete jokes where Cena has to look strong.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

z_from_kc said:


> rollins is a fuckin heel guys. this is how it works. if hes out there winning he will be cheered. get it



Yes but to be an effective heel the crowd needs to believe that the heel has the advantage over the face and the face is the underdog to really get behind them.

Get it?


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

There is a difference between heel wins and and Superman vs the world.


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

Arcade said:


> I sometimes forget how strongly Big Show is booked. The KO punch kayfabe wise is one of the strongest finishers in the WWE.


Dude its like your face having a collision with a bowling ball. Big Show's hands are enormous.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Ambrose, lower-midcard interview


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

z_from_kc said:


> rollins is a fuckin heel guys. this is how it works. if hes out there winning he will be cheered. get it


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Simply Flawless said:


> Is Cena allergic to letting guys pin him clean? There is ALWAYS bullshit that goes on which makes the heel look like a dumbass. Is Cena THAT insecure he can't just go "fuck it i'll let Rollins pin me clean"
> 
> :fpalm


How would it make sense to have him lose clean in a match where he is trying to get those wresters their jobs back?

Plus didnt he job clean to DB at WM last year and few times to brock lensar? That being said, he should lose clean more often but not in that case.


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Referencing Smackdown on Raw? What is this, 2002?


----------



## What_A_Maneuver! (Aug 4, 2011)

Ambrose looks weird with dry hair.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

That should be awful.


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

I want to pull Steph's ponytail while dogging that bitch


----------



## El Capitano (Apr 4, 2013)

How much more of a comedy geek are they going to make Ambrose? fpalm


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

Fuck that guy where Dr Shelby?


----------



## Dawnbreaker (Jun 17, 2014)

What the fuck?


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Dean in those buried comedy segments.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Ambrose was taken to the hospital last week? I thought he was taken to his burial spot via Bray Wyatt


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

More fuckery for Dean.

fpalm


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Dean's reactions :lmao


----------



## Sazer Ramon (Sep 30, 2012)

Wait. we did this psychiatric evaluations like two years ago


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

This is like Dr.Shelby all over again :lmao


----------



## Frost99 (Apr 24, 2006)

Oh the dreaded "One Hand Tied behind your back" stipulation by GWAH there going "hardcore" aren't they?


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

:lol Dafuq


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

He looks so boyish and extra facey with dry hair.


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

thus we see the death of Ambrose as a 'serious' character - right before our eyes


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

UGH these authority angles are so old hat, and have been down to death.
Why do they still do this shit


----------



## Daemon_Rising (Jul 18, 2009)

Dean Ambrose sporting his new "mute" gimmick, I see.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

Dean Ambrose getting his mentality checked reminds me of how they did this with Daniel Bryan in 2012.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Mizdow. :lol

Always one of the bright spots of the show.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Miz does a hell of a job showing what a great actor he isn't


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

"Dean potentially out of Rumble? One down, one to go!" :reigns


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

LigerJ81 said:


> Fuck that guy where Dr Shelby?


He jumped off a roof on a Superstars episode a while back.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Oh boy, here comes the wacky.


----------



## SkandorAkbar (Dec 11, 2013)

fuckin lame


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Where the hell is Dr Shelby DAMMIT


----------



## The Renegade (Jul 19, 2011)

These Raw threads are starting to look more and more like a domestic abuse support group..


----------



## Medicaid (Apr 7, 2014)

Frost99 said:


> Oh the dreaded "One Hand Tied behind your back" stipulation by GWAH there going "hardcore" aren't they?


isn't it the season finale? They using all their best stuff tonight. 

Double F5 through the contract signing table most likely.


----------



## El Capitano (Apr 4, 2013)

Once again Vince rehashing old storylines


----------



## deathslayer (Feb 19, 2013)

Where is the 'no fucks given' Ambrose! #Cries


----------



## Rated R™ (Jul 2, 2006)

So sick of Ambrose acting like a freaking child every time he's on screen.


----------



## Soul Man Danny B (Dec 30, 2013)

Ambrose! I remember when I really, really liked you.

Now, i'm even more angry and depressed.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Daemon_Rising said:


> Dean Ambrose sporting his new "mute" gimmick, I see.


Should be given to Roman. 

Thought MVP was coming out for a second.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

*:wow

I'm liking these backstage segments.*


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

lol this should be hilarious


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

ShowStopper said:


> More fuckery for Dean.
> 
> fpalm


well it worked for Daniel Bryan even though it was supposed to be a burial.
lets hope this burial blows up in the WWEs face and makes Dean a huge star instead of him getting buried.
They are trying to make him look like a jackass


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

.......uh.


----------



## VIPER (Nov 29, 2014)

:maury Wtf is this shit?

Do they think this makes Dean look "crazy?"


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

What the hell was that about?


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

Jesus I hope Ambrose turns heel fpalm


----------



## Frost99 (Apr 24, 2006)

Alright, now the Dr.'s office has sexual overtones attached


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

Ambrose psych evaluation segments ... YES PLEASE lol.

He seriously doesn't need to speak sometimes, his reactions to stephanie were hilarious.


----------



## MR-Bolainas (Dec 30, 2014)

once again buried ambrose


----------



## bonkertons (Aug 23, 2014)

hahahahahahahaha..

I don't know why but that clock thing got me.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Making Dean look dumb as hell.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

What in the hell?! :lol


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

RIP Dean Ambrose's career


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

Dean with a Hook-like fear of ticking clocks.


----------



## Oscirus (Nov 20, 2007)

Do we really need to make ambrose look like a clown now?


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

For a guy who disrespects the attitude era and calls out the segments.

Ambrose has been in a lot of shitty segments that involve therapy, hot dog carts, and slime.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

I prefer Dr. Shelby


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

this night will end with that clock shoved up someone's ass


----------



## Markus123 (Mar 25, 2014)

wtf was that? :lol Poor Ambrose.


----------



## JohnCooley (Apr 25, 2014)

Ambrose crapping it up per usual. Sad


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

all in all... said:


> thus we see the death of Ambrose as a 'serious' character - right before our eyes



WWE's version of Wile E Coyote


----------



## SideTableDrawer (Apr 24, 2011)

Mmm yummy filler.


----------



## darkguy (Jan 2, 2006)

Dean Ambrose knocks him out during the commercial break


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

The Dean Ambrose character is officially dead. I can not believe what they did to him!


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

I miss Dr. Shelby. :sadpanda

Fuck this Matt Striker lookalike.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

da fuck can you rest easy with a clock ticking that loud Must be an ACME clock


----------



## "C-" Player (Sep 1, 2014)

Bring back Dr. Shelby.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

darkguy said:


> Dean Ambrose knocks him out during the commercial break


Before or after he rapes him?


----------



## LokiAmbrose (Dec 18, 2012)

The doctor will eliminate Ambrose of the rumble. Wait and see. Fuck logic. And I mean he will make he go over the top rope.


----------



## Nine99 (Aug 17, 2014)

RenegadeTG07 said:


> These Raw threads are starting to look more and more like a domestic abuse support group..


Seriously...like some sort of support group. We are all equally in pain and need to know that we aren't alone. At least the forum gives us some form of entertainment because Raw sure kent.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Ambrose in those midcard comedy Bryan segments, where :vince5 tried to bury him.


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

On the app, the Rosebuds enter to Cesaro's very danceable theme music.


----------



## Daemon_Rising (Jul 18, 2009)

RenegadeTG07 said:


> These Raw threads are starting to look more and more like a domestic abuse support group..


Yep and every 1 in a 100 are a WWE apologist with Stockholm Syndrome.


----------



## BryanZiggler (Jun 26, 2014)

People think Dean is winning the rumble :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

RyanPelley said:


> Before or after he rapes him?


*Seriously, my mom looked over at me like "This IS PG, right?"*


----------



## Heel To Face (Oct 13, 2011)

This is fucking lame. I am so tried of the Authority payback bullshit. This is what happened on the road to mania last year. 

And please for the love of god just booked Ambrose already like fucking Brian Pillman and let the man become a huge star. 


Can we all band together and do something to stop this pg shit. Fuck kids and what they want and like.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

No Dean in rumble will be one less face to cheer over :reigns


----------



## PhilThePain (Aug 17, 2009)

If Daniel Bryan's career is any indication, Ambrose is due for a World Title victory at WrestleMania 32


----------



## Soul Man Danny B (Dec 30, 2013)

Can't have anyone else getting over to steal Reigns' shine....

I've come to the conclusion that I don't actually hate Reigns the person or even Reigns the wrestler.

I hate everything the company has done in order to put Reigns in this position and everything they're going to do to keep him there. Because if the last two years is any indication, I need to jump off of that train right frakkin' now with my sanity still intact.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

BryanZiggler said:


> People think Dean is winning the rumble :lmao :lmao :lmao


Who in the hell thinks that?


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Fuck off creative.


----------



## StraightYesSociety (Apr 4, 2014)

Z. Kusano said:


> da fuck can you rest easy with a clock ticking that loud Must be an ACME clock


Knowing them that shit will probably explode... That's his gimmick, gadgetphobe, where everything breaks and hurts him.


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

VForViper said:


> :maury Wtf is this shit?
> 
> Do they think this makes Dean look "crazy?"


It's so silly. It's hard to take Ambrose seriously at this point. He's presented just for laughs most of the time.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

LKRocks said:


> this night will end with that clock shoved up someone's ass


----------



## MR-Bolainas (Dec 30, 2014)

Thursday


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Bad raw, and OSU already losing.. I hate Monday.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

So we have a horrid psych segment to go to commerical and one to bring us back to Raw. It's like a circle of stupidity.


----------



## Frico (Feb 19, 2014)

Ambrose staring at a ticking clock aka how much time he has left as a face. :side:


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Shit advert


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

It's a Blue Day!


----------



## JohnCooley (Apr 25, 2014)

BLACK GUYS!!! :mark:


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Jobber entrances for both... lol.


----------



## VIPER (Nov 29, 2014)

Was that guy up there eating a carrot?


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

What are the odds Daniel Bryan gets 'hurt' before Rumble? :reigns


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

:dance


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Joseph92 said:


> The Dean Ambrose character is officially dead. I can not believe what they did to him!


I can, he is more over than Reings so Vince had to ruin Ambrose.


----------



## jorgovan21 (Feb 3, 2014)

Now we just need to get Bryan out of the Rumble and Zack Ryder in.


----------



## Jabroni Bologna (Jan 27, 2014)

Oh good. Two jobber entrances. That's how to push guys.


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

It's a New Day vs The Masters of the Universe


----------



## Daemon_Rising (Jul 18, 2009)

Dear WWE fans, the PG era is over. Welcome to the "U" era.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Hawkke said:


> Bad raw, and OSU already losing.. I hate Monday.



Go Ducks!


----------



## Gojira_Shinigami (Jul 8, 2014)

Is Kofie Kingston's chest turning more and more like Scott Steiners? I mean Steiner had surgery on his chest I believe because of an injury he suffered in Cuba, but damn that thing seems to be getting worse for Kingston.


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

NEW DAY :dance


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

Good god Natalya. I see you in that tight dress.

Mmmmm.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Hawkke said:


> Bad raw, and OSU already losing.. I hate Monday.


Oh, are they? Well at least one good thing is happening right now..


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

VForViper said:


> Was that guy up there eating a carrot?


Wats up doc


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

they did a psych evaluation segment with Ambrose in FCW and it was hilarious so we'll see how this goes lol.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

Cesaro and Tyson Kidd deserves better than this shit. Now they are basically jobbers hanging out with another jobber. Thanks Vince McMahon. fpalm


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Hanging out with the Rosebuds is yet another method to bury Cesaro


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

no need for that shit


----------



## Frost99 (Apr 24, 2006)

Aww no bunny 2day. Surpised given Vince's beastality I mean think about it Natalya likes cats...pussy cats....and the bunny has a cottontail....cottontail & a pussy in the ring 2gether.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

KingLobos said:


> Good god Natalya. I see you in that tight dress.
> 
> 
> 
> Mmmmm.



Good time for a wardrobe malfunction :trips5


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Somewhere Chris Hero sheds a tear.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Swing into a kick to the head...nice.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Cesaro and Kidd paying homage to the Kings of Wrestling with that King Swing. :clap


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

*Literally zero reaction for the Swing? :jericho2*


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

A-C-P said:


> Good time for a wardrobe malfunction :trips5


Her shoes fall off. :trips5


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Z. Kusano said:


> Hanging out with the Rosebuds is yet another method to bury Cesaro



If only they put as much effort into pushing people as they do in trying to bury them


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

A-C-P said:


> Go Ducks!





wkc_23 said:


> Oh, are they? Well at least one good thing is happening right now..


I was actually legit astonished they made it past Alabama


----------



## "C-" Player (Sep 1, 2014)

Best tag team. Fact.


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

Berlino said:


> Ime a man of my word :grin2:


E C DUB!
E C DUB!
E C DUB!


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

Gojira_Shinigami said:


> Is Kofie Kingston's chest turning more and more like Scott Steiners? I mean Steiner had surgery on his chest I believe because of an injury he suffered in Cuba, but damn that thing seems to be getting worse for Kingston.


His heart sinks a little more every year.


----------



## gaz0301 (Nov 20, 2012)

Lok said:


> Swing into a kick to the head...nice.


I'm just pleased to see Kidd and Cesaro doing tag moves.


----------



## 260825 (Sep 7, 2013)

*I don't even know if I can consider myself a wrestling fan ..

The actual matches that have no rhyme or reason, no progression & are just rinse repeat are just as mindnumbing as the ads the spam.*


----------



## JohnCooley (Apr 25, 2014)

There's just something about seeing a group of moderately successful black guys that just makes me proud.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Hawkke said:


> I was actually legit astonished they made it past Alabama



Same here, that was a great game to watch


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

Berlino said:


> Ime a man of my word :grin2:


:dahell


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

We did it my brothas! :dance


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

I cringed.


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

THE MIDNIGHT HOUR! THE MIDNIGHT HOUR! THE MIDNIGHT HOUR!

I TOLD YOU! I TOLD YOU, SON!


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

The Fabulous Bluebirds


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

Kidd/Cesaro continue to job. :fuckthis


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

Wait, did that just happen? Cesaro and Kidd LOSE? Those goofballs won? I don't even know anymore


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

New Jobbers beats Cesaro. Fuck off!

Trash Trash Trash Trash Trash! It's fucking Trash!


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

The stipulation of that match was if the New Day wins, they spend an entire night with Natalya. She gets 3 BBC.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Gimmick sucks but the match was solid.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Yeah, just go and stay down in NXT Cesaro and Kidd.


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

BIG E GASSED AND HE WASNT EVEN IN THE MATCH :lmao


----------



## VIPER (Nov 29, 2014)

What? New Day wins?

:dance :dance


----------



## HHHisXpacXSteph (Aug 15, 2013)

not a fuck given.


----------



## RatherBeAtNitro (Jun 25, 2014)

New Day win, that'll get viewership up


----------



## Dawnbreaker (Jun 17, 2014)

Well deserved and long overdue.


----------



## Sazer Ramon (Sep 30, 2012)

So Nattie gets pissed when Tyson Kidd listens to music during her matches but then the corny bitch doesn't even accompany him to ringside?


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

The Macho Man


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Finally Savage !!!!!!


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Randy Savage :mark:


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

HOLY FUCK OH YEAH


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

expected eh


----------



## What A Maneuver (Jun 16, 2013)

Is there anyone who hasn't beaten Cesaro yet? Might as well put him in a diva's match


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Macho Man in the HOF at least 10 years to late


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

"Expected to be inducted" What the fuck? Now there is a build to the build.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Macho Man!


----------



## LeaderOfM.D.R.S. (Nov 19, 2012)

Pretty good Macho impression by Booker wow :lol


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Hawkke said:


> I was actually legit astonished they made it past Alabama


That really took me by surprise. I had Bama winning it all.


----------



## Markus123 (Mar 25, 2014)

I want to jump over to that attention seeking woman behind Michael Cole with the glasses on and punch her in the face.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

IT'S HAPPENING


----------



## MR-Bolainas (Dec 30, 2014)

Macho Man 
oh yeaaaaah!
finally


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

"Expected to be announced"?

Fuck fpalm Just announce it.


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

Isn't that technically an announcement..?


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOH YEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEAH!!!!


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Ohhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh god.


----------



## Oscirus (Nov 20, 2007)

Didin't you just announce it dick?


----------



## Frost99 (Apr 24, 2006)

It's a party MAGGLE.......

Shuky Shucky Quack Quack......

Vintage Cena.......

Yeah the new announce team EVERYBODY, still #1 reason to go deaf!


----------



## Billy Kidman (Aug 17, 2008)

Expected?! What.. is Vince going to change his mind?


----------



## JohnCooley (Apr 25, 2014)

Reigns looking like a GOD.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

I don't fucking like the "expected to be inducted" part. What the hell kind of bullshit are they going to pull?


----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT (Sep 26, 2013)

DIG IT


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

Paige is so hot


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Why WWE saying TMZ is breaking their own news before them on their own show?


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Not sure if flattery or mockery


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Big E that was terrible smh


----------



## The Renegade (Jul 19, 2011)

A promo for an "expected" announcement?? Isn't that like..an announcement?


----------



## Sazer Ramon (Sep 30, 2012)

I hope "EXPECTED" turns out to be VInce coming out and screaming some old heel shit about how he will never be inducted lol


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

dig it


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

MACHO MAN IS HOF-BOUND! <3

DIG IT! :dance


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

Wth Reigns.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

I don't know why, but Roman really cracked me up at that segment. OOOOOHHHHH YEEEAAAHHH!!!


----------



## FlashPhotographer (Mar 22, 2014)

Wow, way to spoil it, WWE. Not that we didn't already have an idea of Randy being the first inductee…but geez.


----------



## theatb (Dec 10, 2013)

What's with this "expected to be inducted" shit? We all know they will announce it now. They won't just tease this shit and not do it. So why not just fucking "announce" it already.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Are they trying to make a joke out of him with these shitty hosers?


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Reigns actually did a great job there lol.


----------



## Heel To Face (Oct 13, 2011)

wish they got Black Machismo for that segment


----------



## SkandorAkbar (Dec 11, 2013)

reigns cant even do a good macho impression.


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

I wonder if Steph approved Macho's induction? 8*D


----------



## Frost99 (Apr 24, 2006)

Ah hell NO...sombody get Jay Lethal...opps I meant Black Machismo please


----------



## LeaderOfM.D.R.S. (Nov 19, 2012)

Jesus christ at those "I wear my sunglasses at night" shades Roman has :lol

Uber Douchebag looking and I'm a fan.


----------



## JohnCooley (Apr 25, 2014)

Hawkke said:


> Why WWE saying TMZ is breaking their own news before them on their own show?



Because they want it so seem as if they're important.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

WWE doesn't DESERVE Savage in their Hall of Jokes.


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

Reigns does a good Macho Man impression. 

The mention of Macho Man is the only thing that genuinely excited me about the show so far.


----------



## VIPER (Nov 29, 2014)

WWE Logic: "Randy Savage is Expected To Be Inducted Into the HOF"

_Shows Randy Savage Tribute Videos and Impersonations._

But he's "expected" to be? Just say HE IS.

Damn :ugh2


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

I was happy with the news that Lawler was of work with a potential aids virus

Then they give Booker t his spot

Get well soon king


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

Reigns impression of Macho Man. :done


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

Nothing means nothing

I've been......MALIGNED......from the bottom.....TO THE TOP

Happened so fast you can't even talk about it


----------



## safc-scotty (Sep 4, 2014)

It's expected as Vince is re-writing the script for the fifteenth time...


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

Paige killed it!!! :mark:


----------



## Solf (Aug 24, 2014)

5 seconds of Reigns = 5 seconds of embarrassment


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

Well , at least Savage going into the hall helped with Cesaro and Kidd losing


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

> WWE Creative Humor @WWECreative_ish · now 6 seconds ago
> 
> We're not above using Randy Savage to get @WWERomanReigns over. #RAWTonight


:heston


----------



## SideTableDrawer (Apr 24, 2011)

Big Show and Roman did it the best.


----------



## RatherBeAtNitro (Jun 25, 2014)

An announcement that there will be an announcement of Savage's Hall of Fame induction, makes perfect sense.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

ironcladd1 said:


> I wonder if Steph approved Macho's induction? 8*D



Well she approved of his induction to something else back in the day :cena5


----------



## Rustee (Jun 21, 2011)

WWE booking 101:

Debut A New Day with a loss via roll-up, instantly destroying any legitimacy. Continue to have them lose in meaningless matches so nobody cares about them.

Debut Kidd & Cesaro. But give A New Day the rub. So now you have two new tag teams that nobody cares about.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

ironcladd1 said:


> I wonder if Steph approved Macho's induction? 8*D


She did, she quivered when she heard he was being inducted.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

It means there's going to be a proper announcement in the form of an in ring segment. You illiterates


----------



## hou713 (Aug 22, 2008)

Roman is definitely gonna be a star, he just needs more time. Right now is too early.

Whenever he finally turns heel his haters will change their minds :banderas


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

See Vince not over scripting does wonders for a wrestler


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

"Roman, start wearing sunglasses during promos if you're scared! No one can see you that way!" :vince3


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Paige looking good.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Hawkke said:


> Why WWE saying TMZ is breaking their own news before them on their own show?


We want to be mainstream :vince7


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

Markus123 said:


> I want to jump over to that attention seeking woman behind Michael Cole with the glasses on and punch her in the face.


Just punch Cole. Or miss wildly, and he'll fall over in his chair anyway.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

Why would TMZ know that Macho Man is going into the hall of fame and not the WWE itself?


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

BtheVampireSlayer said:


> Paige killed it!!! :mark:


If by killed it you mean was an overbearing try-hard, then yes she killed it.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Rustee said:


> WWE booking 101:
> 
> Debut A New Day with a loss via roll-up, instantly destroying any legitimacy. Continue to have them lose in meaningless matches so nobody cares about them.
> 
> Debut Kidd & Cesaro. But give A New Day the rub. So now you have two new tag teams that nobody cares about.


Don't forget call up a new tag team from NXT, change there gimmick so they look like RW or Demotion then shit on them and bury them on this first few matches.

So that makes THREE


----------



## ZigZagging (Dec 30, 2014)

paige is amazing and adorable.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

ironcladd1 said:


> I wonder if Steph approved Macho's induction? 8*D












I think she did.


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

Scorpion King 4?

lol, still living off the Rock's starpower from the first movie.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

"Expected".. Alright then, whatever you say.....


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

Are Tom Phillips and Alicia Fox an item? they have funny chemistry lol


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Is this Raw or an episode of TMZ


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

MACH PAIGE!!!
OH YEAH THIS IS MY HOUSE!!!!


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

*New Avengers2 Trailer just played during the game! Watch the Web!*


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

MY TEAM GETTING A MENTION ON RAW!


----------



## MR-Bolainas (Dec 30, 2014)

Colts and Ric Flair? What?


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Don't complain because Ambrose is in the comedy segments. Bryan was in predicament 2 years ago too and look how his career ended up. Ambrose is in a great spot.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

"Roman, start wearing sunglasses during promos if you're scared! No one can see you that way!" :vince4

"See, where did Roman go?" :vince4

"I'm right here!" :reigns

"Where?" :vince3

"Here!" :reigns

"I can't see you!" :vince4

"Nooooooo!" :cena4


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

KaineSpawnX said:


> Just punch Cole. Or miss wildly, and he'll fall over in his chair anyway.


If you miss Cole can ya punch JBL as well?


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Reigns' Savage impersonation was pretty damn good.

*braces for neg from Roman's haters*


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

What the f*ck?! :lol


----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT (Sep 26, 2013)

CHICO


----------



## RustyPro (Mar 15, 2012)

Replaced Nash with Flair :lmao :ti


----------



## Gojira_Shinigami (Jul 8, 2014)

OMG SCOTT HALL!


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

HBK :mark:


----------



## Markus123 (Mar 25, 2014)

NEW DAY NEW DAY NEW DAY


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

Where the fuck is Kevin Nash for the reunion?


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

just what we need more fossils on raw instead of pushing new talent


----------



## hou713 (Aug 22, 2008)

The reason they're saying he's expected to be is because they want you to stay tuned in to make sure.


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

HEY YO


----------



## ZigZagging (Dec 30, 2014)

KuritaDavion said:


> If by killed it you mean was an overbearing try-hard, then yes she killed it.


----------



## VIPER (Nov 29, 2014)

Paige, nailing it as she does everything.

And yaaas at that Ric Flair video :lol

And why are we getting a reunion? Ugh. Hogan is here every damn week fpalm


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

NFL guys doing a little vid for Flair. "jet-flying". Now he flies in amongst the baggage


----------



## Sazer Ramon (Sep 30, 2012)

Lol waht the fuck is a "Raw Reunion?"


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

*More Big Show? :jay*


----------



## "C-" Player (Sep 1, 2014)

WWE promoting the Colts better than any of their talent not named Cena.


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

KingLobos said:


> Scorpion King 4?
> 
> lol, still living off the Rock's starpower from the first movie.


Marks gonna mark


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Yay, more Big Show. Just what we all wanted.


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

Fuck Flair TBH. We want Nash.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

So, Uh, when was Ric Flair apart of the NWO?


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!! (Apr 13, 2011)

I have to say, Big Show and Reign's Macho Man impersonations were really good.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Someone call the Colts and let them know they can Woooo their way right up here to New England.

Where Tom Brady will just. Win. Again.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Big Show, stfu and get on commentary.


----------



## MR-Bolainas (Dec 30, 2014)

well it's the pig slow

and belee dat incoming 
:reigns


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Reigns interruption in 3...2...1...


----------



## ZigZagging (Dec 30, 2014)

https://pbs.twimg.com/tweet_video/B7MddmkIEAAhPAt.mp4


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

how did the big show sell out when he's a heel


----------



## JohnCooley (Apr 25, 2014)

Big Show heelin' it up.


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

Big Show should stay a commentator


----------



## FlashPhotographer (Mar 22, 2014)

needs more dungeon of doom


----------



## hou713 (Aug 22, 2008)

I swear Big Show has cut this promo before


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

Why is he still employed in 2015?


----------



## Arca9 (Jun 26, 2013)

Can't wait for Show's last day on the job...


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Upside down Sheamus :lmao


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

Thrash™ said:


> Where the fuck is Kevin Nash for the reunion?


Punished after he got arrested around the holidays.


----------



## Push_Miz (Mar 26, 2014)

Fuck off Big SLOW , seriously his spot should be taken by a young talent


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Chrome said:


> Yay, more Big Show. Just what we all wanted.


Gotta push them 42 year olds


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Pity he wasn't alive


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

Simply Flawless said:


> If you miss Cole can ya punch JBL as well?


This one's for Blue Meanie!


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

WWE is fucking stupid as fuck. Cena's winning at the Royal Rumble because they have a fetish for his fucking muscles. Fuck you Vince, you old fucking cunt.


----------



## Daemon_Rising (Jul 18, 2009)

Vince clearly writing Big Shows promos


----------



## Cesaro Section (Sep 7, 2014)

Super Cena needing 12 people to beat him...Cesaro and Kidd losing to New Day.... yeah... uttahere

I'm out lol, see you guys next week, College Championship, here I come.


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

Boring chants for the Big Show.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Thrash™ said:


> Where the fuck is Kevin Nash for the reunion?


Him and his son gonna be fighting again at around that time.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Thrash™ said:


> Where the fuck is Kevin Nash for the reunion?


He had that domestic despute and was fired from his legends contract.


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

I see Show got a fresh wax on that melon of his.


----------



## Markus123 (Mar 25, 2014)

Goldberg chants :lol


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

Are those boring chants?lol


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Gonna be surreal to see Flair be the one who's gonna be shitfaced instead of Hall. :hayden3

Mah big homie Big Show ethering these **********.


----------



## "C-" Player (Sep 1, 2014)

Time to marks to get rustled because he called Hogan easy. Maybe now JBL can bury him on commentary.


----------



## BryanZiggler (Jun 26, 2014)

KuritaDavion said:


> Who in the hell thinks that?


there was a thread on it in the rumble section


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

*Show is a very good mic worker, but the fact he's being put in this position and angle over the likes of younger talent like BNB or even the Miz or literally any other heel under the age of fucking 40 pisses me off.*


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

Big Show with the cheap heat shit.


----------



## bonkertons (Aug 23, 2014)

Dat voice crack.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Daemon_Rising said:


> Vince clearly writing Big Shows promos


Yep as soon as he said something about competition.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Show saying that he beat Hogan for the world title only shows how old and outdated he is, it does not put him over


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Nice squeak :ti


----------



## Gojira_Shinigami (Jul 8, 2014)

WWE needs a WCW make it change and get better.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Is this a WWE promo about competition??
Is this some kind of metamindfuck?


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

:HA Big Show


----------



## MANIC_ (Sep 2, 2014)

That voice crack is good for America


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

bonkertons said:


> Dat voice crack.


Practicing to take Tony Chimel's job next time Edge shows up.


----------



## Markus123 (Mar 25, 2014)

Is Big Show doing a promo on the crowd or the WWE?


----------



## Sazer Ramon (Sep 30, 2012)

lol i have never thought that at work


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

TyAbbotSucks said:


> Nice squeak :ti


Sounded like a bike horn :lol


----------



## Dawnbreaker (Jun 17, 2014)

Big Show doing a Bork Laser impersonation.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Ironclad bullshit


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Thrash™ said:


> Where the fuck is Kevin Nash for the reunion?


His Legends contract was suspended due to him getting his ass kicked by his vanilla midget son back in Christmas 2014.


----------



## deathslayer (Feb 19, 2013)

Ahhh top of the hour segment, belee dat is coming.


----------



## zonetrooper5 (Oct 27, 2013)

wkc_23 said:


> Him and his son gonna be fighting again at around that time.


There is rumours of kevin nash vs his son at the royal rumble ppv.


----------



## FlashPhotographer (Mar 22, 2014)

Reigns vs Show for the 124th time…hopefully


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Markus123 said:


> Goldberg chants :lol


Boring... Lol


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

What has this got to do with anything? Big Snore.


----------



## VIPER (Nov 29, 2014)

birthday_massacre said:


> how did the big show sell out when he's a heel


They just chant whatever the idiot in the front starts chanting :shrug They don't really know.


----------



## JohnCooley (Apr 25, 2014)

Big Show mad cause Reigns get bitches and he don't.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

RustyPro said:


> Replaced Nash with Flair :lmao :ti





KingLobos said:


> Fuck Flair TBH. We want Nash.





Ham and Egger said:


> So, Uh, when was Ric Flair apart of the NWO?


----------



## Mister Excitement (Apr 17, 2006)

Did they do the Savage HOF announcement yet?


----------



## MR-Bolainas (Dec 30, 2014)

:reigns incoming


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

We all know Big Show really turned heel the day Twinkies went out of production


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

His fucking voice :lmao


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

Somebody choke this cunt out rn. I can't listen to him talk another minute of my life.


----------



## funnyfaces1 (Jan 3, 2012)

:lmao Did Big Show forget that we are not in New York?


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

Damn, forgot Nash got arrested.


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

:lmao :lmao :lmao Big Show shitting on the Knicks


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Reigns is the modern day New York Knicks bama


----------



## Gojira_Shinigami (Jul 8, 2014)

Thrash™ said:


> Where the fuck is Kevin Nash for the reunion?


Suspended contract cause he beat the shit out of his son who wound up attacking his mother.


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

Tell us how you really feel Bg Show


----------



## LeaderOfM.D.R.S. (Nov 19, 2012)

Cheap shots at the Knicks though.

Fuck you Show.


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

I feel bad for Paul Wight and the Big Show.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Pssssst., Big Show. It's New Orleans. Not New York.

Saints suck, mention them.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Yes! I am not a loser!


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Big Show with those Loser truths


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

zonetrooper5 said:


> There is rumours of kevin nash vs his son at the royal rumble ppv.


Nash texted Nash to tell his son to attack him.


----------



## domotime2 (Apr 28, 2014)

roman reigns is a loser...and if you're a roman reigns fan, then you're a loser tooo....


lmao genius stuff


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Reigns bad promo incoming


----------



## PhilThePain (Aug 17, 2009)

This Big Show promo is pretty good


----------



## "C-" Player (Sep 1, 2014)

Can't believe I'm agreeing with the big show.


----------



## JohnCooley (Apr 25, 2014)

THAT POP FOR REIGNS YAS GOD ROMAN THE GOD!!!!!!


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

Fuckin A what a pop for Roman


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

Holy shit this is like a bad 2008 Jericho impersonation


----------



## Frost99 (Apr 24, 2006)

Edge of your seat TV ladies & gentlemen, we are living in the golden age thanks to all of those chain smoking monkey's they have in back producing high quality entertainment the same way for the last 50 years.....

Throwing shit on the wall & see what sticks


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

You hear that Roman Reigns fans you're a loser


----------



## amadisonjr1 (Oct 16, 2008)

big show thinks he's in New York lol


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

Reigns :mark:


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

*Show getting on the good side of a good sized section of the IWC.*


----------



## MR-Bolainas (Dec 30, 2014)

belee dat

fpalm


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Big Show sure does know alot about losers.

:hmm:


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Big Show talking the truth. There's a lot of losers on this forum! :jay2


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

Oh please do not talk Regins!


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

So this is how they resort to trying to get Reigns over. Big Show reverse psychology.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Booker really thought his joke was funny, huh?


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Cosmo Kramer said:


> Yep as soon as he said something about competition.


Strange, since Vince bought all his competition out.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Samolian...


----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT (Sep 26, 2013)

bookers on drugs


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Wait, why was Bigslow making fun of a non local team in a heel promo?


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

...Samolean?


----------



## LokiAmbrose (Dec 18, 2012)

Big Show is a Sufferin Succotash

BELIEVE THAT


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

This feud is awful


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Show comparing Reigns to the Knicks. 

We're all gonna feel like Knicks fans when Reigns wins the Rumble. :mj2


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Booker laughing for what?


----------



## bonkertons (Aug 23, 2014)

Still my all time favorite gif.


----------



## VIPER (Nov 29, 2014)

I wanna touch Roman on his body but below the belt :bored


----------



## Oscirus (Nov 20, 2007)

Trying to get cheap heat by using the wrong state team <3


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

pleasedonttalk pleasedonttalk pleasedonttalk


----------



## RatherBeAtNitro (Jun 25, 2014)

Mister Excitement said:


> Did they do the Savage HOF announcement yet?



They did an announcement that there will be an announcement that Savage will go in the Hall of Fame


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

So if they are pushing Reigns to the very top, it doesn't really give him much credibility with a Show feud just before the final push


----------



## Daemon_Rising (Jul 18, 2009)

Cosmo Kramer said:


> Yep as soon as he said something about competition.


Even before that with the cheap "you are mediocre" stuff. 

Vince can't stand his baby failing so he must sit at home and think of ways to try and piss off normal hard working people. Alienating his own fans because his net worth fell by 50% last year. Fuck him.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Mister Excitement said:


> Did they do the Savage HOF announcement yet?


Yup and it was pretty damn glorious thanks to impressions from Show, Reigns, Paige, The New Day and Bryan D.


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

the smiling, and the smirking has started.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Dis promo gonna be good


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

Yep, Roman Reigns has just become John Cena 2.0 with these promos lately


----------



## RustyPro (Mar 15, 2012)

Roman telling fairy tales :lmao


----------



## Swag (Apr 3, 2010)

The John Cena impersanation needs to stop.


----------



## LeaderOfM.D.R.S. (Nov 19, 2012)

Jesus christ what are they doing to Reigns :cry


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

Hey he's channeling The Rock


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Please don't tell a story Roman


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

Dat promo material.. so much cringe..


----------



## "C-" Player (Sep 1, 2014)

Figured WWE would have leaned by now. Don't give Roman the mike.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

He's so fucking cringe worthy


----------



## 5*RVD (Aug 14, 2006)

That's not his name.


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

And he is done

Fuck you vince
fpalm


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

:HA :HA :HA He's gonna get shit on for this.


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

:maury


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

MAGIC BEANNSSSSSSSSSS


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Reigns is Brendan Fraser with a beard and long hair
maybe the camera angle


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Magic beans :sodone :LOL


----------



## VIPER (Nov 29, 2014)

:WTF Where is this going?


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

He's not tripping over his words. He's not mumbling. He's actually talking pretty naturally. Huh.
I'm not saying it's really good. But he's been way worse.


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

WTF is this Roman promo?

God dammit, Vince. You idiot.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Roman climbed that beanstalk and found a goose that lays brass rings


:vince5


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

this promo started ok, dropping rapidly though.........


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

:lol


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

OK, now they're doing these shitty promos on purpose.


----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT (Sep 26, 2013)

big show "this is ridiculous" :lol


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

UGH Reigns is just like Cena with his cheesy shitty promos .

We are doomed


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Wait so Reigns has magical items. okay.


----------



## Tommy-V (Sep 4, 2006)

Story time with Roman lol


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

So WWE's solution with Reigns was to turn him into Cena? 

GAH!


----------



## Solf (Aug 24, 2014)

THE CRINGE IS SO STRONG IT'S ACTUALLY AWESOME


----------



## MEMS (Jun 18, 2013)

birthday_massacre said:


> He had that domestic despute and was fired from his legends contract.


Suspended, not fired.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

*Not sure how to feel about this promo thus far. :hmm: Delivery is a bit better, but the content is Sheamus levels bad, if not worse.*


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

His delivery has improved, I guess. Seems a little more comfortable. Just this material is dog shit.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Ah, the old Jackass and the Beanstalk story.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

It's the starwars promo all over again!!


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

Went from Looney Tunes to Jack and the Beanstalk. :lel


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Storytime with Roman LAME! fpalm


----------



## Arca9 (Jun 26, 2013)

So... Reigns daughter is doing his scripts now then?


----------



## MR-Bolainas (Dec 30, 2014)

oh cover your ears another promo!!




belee dat
:reigns


----------



## Oscirus (Nov 20, 2007)

OMFG WWE REIGNS IS NOT THE ROCK. PLS STOP TRYING TO MAKE HIM TALK LIKE THE ROCK. PLS PLS PRETTY PLEASE.

OMFG STOP TALKING


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

:bryanlol:ti:Jordan2


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

They gave him a The Rock promo. 

Reigns can't pull off a Rock promo.


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

As. Bad. As. Cena. This is fucking awful. Reigns blows.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

It was good up until this point. oh man.


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

TALK. SLOWLY.


----------



## bonkertons (Aug 23, 2014)

I'm guessing that Roman fucked the girlfriend of whoever wrote this shit.


----------



## Swag (Apr 3, 2010)

This is literally Rocky Maiivia part 2.


----------



## HelloLadies1482 (Dec 3, 2014)

Had to mute this fairy tale promo for a few. I cant.


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

His delivery isn't bad.

The content though.............


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

WTF?! Roman is delivering a bed time story? I hate Vince.


----------



## MutableEarth (Nov 20, 2012)

What the f*ck is Roman doing out there!?


----------



## LeaderOfM.D.R.S. (Nov 19, 2012)

Please stop this :cry

Please :cry

Vince WHAT ARE YOU DOING TO HIM :cry :cry :cry :cry :cry :cry :cry


----------



## The Renegade (Jul 19, 2011)

WUT....IS...this?


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

For the sake of humanity, someone jump the rail, run into the ring and take that mic away from Reigns before he......too late..


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

For fucks sake

FIRE THE PROMO GUY NOW!!!


----------



## Dawnbreaker (Jun 17, 2014)

Is everyone ready for 10 more years of these promos?


----------



## LokiAmbrose (Dec 18, 2012)

Fuck, who's writing that shit?


----------



## Ratedr4life (Dec 18, 2008)

Roman Cena has arrived...


----------



## thingstoponder (Oct 23, 2014)

Why are WWE doing this to Reigns? Sorry but I can't take people seriously when people say WWE tries to bury guys like Ambrose or Bryan, especially when they feed their next top guy garbage like this every week.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

So they've transitioned Reigns from Looney Tunes to Fairy Tales?


----------



## PepeSilvia (Sep 11, 2013)

rr promos don't fit him at all. the smiling after he says something snarky...

this is tough to watch. does wwe not know this?


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

Charles Barkley/Roman Reigns Tag Team book it


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

I AM EXPERIENCING SECOND-HAND EMBARRASSMENT


----------



## PirateMonkE (Sep 22, 2005)

So... Roman goes from quoting Superman, to quoting Looney Tunes, to telling a story of Jack and the Beanstalk... wtf Vince?


----------



## VIPER (Nov 29, 2014)

"WHAM BAM THANK YOU MA'AM"

:fuckthis

Bye. There goes my mark card.


----------



## 260825 (Sep 7, 2013)

*What the hell is Roman saying?*


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

That was.... strange. And... um. Yeah. Okay.


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

They're trying to script another Rock, but that's not how it works. You can't write a Superstar, it has to be organic.


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

At least Roman has more confidence in his delivery, even if the promo content isn't that good. He's making the best out of the crap he's given, even with his limited promo skills. He's getting better at least


----------



## Sick Graps-V2 (Apr 1, 2013)

THAT WAS TERRIBLE!


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

:heyman6


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

The entertainment is out of control!


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Vince is just straight retelling his bedtime stories through Reigns.


----------



## StraightYesSociety (Apr 4, 2014)

I was just starting to warm up to the guy... Why?


----------



## Frost99 (Apr 24, 2006)

Fairy tales, magic beans, wham bam thank you...oh for Christ sakes somebody HIT somebody in the mouth to stop the crap coming out of it.....


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

I'M TALKING BOUT YOU PAL

BELEE DAT



looks like they're tryna make his promos similar to THE ROCKKKKKKK's.


----------



## Daemon_Rising (Jul 18, 2009)

Reigns getting booed.

I'm sure I heard JBL try and say off-mic "this couldnt get any worse".


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

Big Show is decent on the mic.The 10 minute spot he done as a heel commentator on the Reigns Rollins match a few week ago was brilliant

They just had the perfect opportunity to move him on and put him on the commentary team ,Instead they give us Booker T fpalmfpalmfpalm


----------



## Gimpy (Jan 3, 2012)

Look up cringeworthy in the dictionary and you'll see that promo. Jesus.


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

Vince killed Reigns. Roman is fucked. That was awful material


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

:lol

The crowd is like "what the fuck?" after that promo.


----------



## Markus123 (Mar 25, 2014)

Reigns did a promo and he never messed up, MAH GAWD!


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

Just bring back Kurt Angle already WWE.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

What in fuck's name was that promo? :chan :dahell :drake1 :ugh2


----------



## HHHisXpacXSteph (Aug 15, 2013)

My screens a bit fuzzy. Was that the rock delivering that epic promo?


----------



## BigWillie54 (Feb 1, 2011)

This Ninja is trash


----------



## 5*RVD (Aug 14, 2006)

:hano


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Woah. Woah. Woah. Back this up. This is far too complicated of a story for fans in New Orleans. Most of the males 21-29 are still finishing up their GEDS..


----------



## Your_Solution (Apr 28, 2008)

He's actually doing decently in terms of delivery for once...but HOLY JESUS who thought up this content? Roman cmon man you gotta say no when they give you scripts like this


----------



## Swag (Apr 3, 2010)

KaineSpawnX said:


> He's not tripping over his words. He's not mumbling. He's actually talking pretty naturally. Huh.
> I'm not saying it's really good. But he's been way worse.


It's not naturally which is the problem


Why wasn't Harper there during the Lumberjack?


----------



## Triple-B (May 11, 2014)

I feel for Reigns, whoever is writing his promos need to be shot.


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

Harper vs Reigns. This should be an interesting match.


----------



## DG89 (Mar 13, 2012)

If Vince really is writing Reigns promo's, he just tried to do something The Rock would do except it lacked any edge or humour so it ended up being a Cena promo.


----------



## BryanZiggler (Jun 26, 2014)

Good delivery but that material is beyond garbage, why would you give that to the person you're pushing to the moon?

Ps Harper jobbing to Reigns fpalm


----------



## Ratedr4life (Dec 18, 2008)

Do you hear the fans booing?

Yup this guy is fucked already. Thanks WWE.


----------



## Donnie (Apr 8, 2014)

NO FUCK NO KEEP HARPER AWAY FROM THIS BLAND SCUM FUCK


----------



## JohnCooley (Apr 25, 2014)

Roman Reigns is such a god, y'all some haters.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Hey it's Harper.


----------



## Tommy-V (Sep 4, 2006)

Man that was bad. Poor Roman.


----------



## PepeSilvia (Sep 11, 2013)

4everEyebrowRaisin said:


> They're trying to script another Rock, but that's not how it works. You can't write a Superstar, it has to be organic.


Yes!

I was thinking the same thing. why don't they protect him. excentuate the positives hide the negatives


----------



## Oscirus (Nov 20, 2007)

Who the hell green lit that promo? You can't tell me that people read that promo and said "looks good go ahead and say that on raw "


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

KaineSpawnX said:


> He's not tripping over his words. He's not mumbling. He's actually talking pretty naturally. Huh.
> I'm not saying it's really good. But he's been way worse.


he still was not talking naturally and it was still an awkward promo but its def. his best so far. so i give him credit for that at least. Im guessing he was ad-libbing most of that.


----------



## LB1973 (Jan 30, 2012)

I just want to know how he made peas into a beanstalk


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

I see improvement in Reigns' promo delivery but the content was garbage.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

What is the plan with these promos? They have to know they're terrible.


----------



## Sick Graps-V2 (Apr 1, 2013)

My face has a hand-print on it I face-palmed so much.


----------



## Solf (Aug 24, 2014)

Reigns is a mirror-image of Rollins. Instead of getting better week by week, he gets worse.

I do admit this was so awful I was actually entertained. Would make a fine jobber.


----------



## Ratedr4life (Dec 18, 2008)

Are they intentionally making him cringe worthy to get lulz over the IWC


----------



## RatherBeAtNitro (Jun 25, 2014)

Triple-B said:


> I feel for Reigns, whoever is writing his promos need to be shot.



Vince ?


----------



## bonkertons (Aug 23, 2014)

Bryan return on SD? Interesting.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Are they really making planting the seeds to make Reigns a cheery and whimsical muppet like Cena?










He was doing perfectly fine as an intense badass of few words. :\


----------



## ZigZagging (Dec 30, 2014)

and the best part of raw goes too so far...


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

This could be good. If Harper sells well and Reigns connects and chains correctly.


----------



## Flashyelbow (Mar 3, 2014)

Stupid ass promo.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

Crowd is going crazy with....embarrassment. Boy, is Reigns over, rofl. He's going over like a lead balloon.


----------



## Snapdragon (Aug 17, 2013)

"I'm talking to you Big Show"

Yeah no shit


----------



## PepeSilvia (Sep 11, 2013)

that promo works if he has a different delivery. one that fits him as a badass


----------



## LokiAmbrose (Dec 18, 2012)

"What if we talked about Magic Beans?"

How the fuck they said yes to this?


----------



## gabrielcev (Aug 23, 2014)

Hahahahaha that Jack and The Bean Stalk promo. Totally badass Reigns. Keep preaching them nursery rhymes. BELLE DAT *facepalm*


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)




----------



## WadeBarrettMark (Jan 11, 2011)

I was neutral with how I felt about Reigns, but now I hate him because seriously that was just as cringe worthy as it can get. If WWE really thinks this kind of shit promo is good, then I don't see WWE lasting much longer.


----------



## "C-" Player (Sep 1, 2014)

lol that promo.








I have to believe that roman in being intentionally sabotaged. You have to try hard to come up with material that bad.


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

Roman just shut-up and fight!!!
What the fuck happened 2 u.


----------



## SideTableDrawer (Apr 24, 2011)

Reigns did his best with that promo, shows he could be much better on the mic if an old man obsessed with old cartoons wasn't writing his promos.


----------



## hou713 (Aug 22, 2008)

His delivery was way better and that's what matters. The content was bad but it'll change. He's better at promos and he's consistently improving. He seems to be on a personal mission to prove the IWC wrong.


----------



## PhilThePain (Aug 17, 2009)

From strong and silent to strong and stupid


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

"I'm going to kick the Giant's teeth down his throat with my fist bro. Oh yeah, Big Show, the Giant I'm talking about, it's you. Beelee Dat and Beelee in the Shie....oh shit, I mean just Beelee Dat!" :reigns


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Harper to make Reigns look strong


----------



## mgman (Dec 21, 2010)

Solf said:


> Reigns is a mirror-image of Rollins. Instead of getting better week by week, he gets worse.
> 
> I do admit this was so awful I was actually entertained. Would make a fine jobber.


That's a really poor analogy.


----------



## Soul Man Danny B (Dec 30, 2013)

Socko316 said:


> excentuate the positives hide the negatives


What should they have him do? Make his entrance, stand in the ring for 10 minutes running his fingers through his hair and never speak?


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

Harper jobbing to the look? :faint:


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

His joke about not wanting his spot and implying Big Show is old as fuck got a chuckle out of me. Which is exactly why I'm refusing to believe that Vince wrote that line, Roman must have thrown that one in himself.


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

I am starting to think someone out there is trying to sabotage Reigns
I don't even like the guy...but fuckkkk


----------



## Triple-B (May 11, 2014)

RatherBeAtNitro said:


> Vince ?


Yeah man, fuck Vince, get'em outta there!


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

As Reigns delivery improves, the content of his promos gets worse. Whoever is writing his promos should just stop and give Reigns some freedom on cutting his own promos.


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

Swag said:


> It's not naturally which is the problem


Up until the part about "maaagic beeeans." I spoke too soon.


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

The Material was Vince Bad all over but his building up his confidence.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Socko316 said:


> that promo works if he has a different delivery. one that fits him as a badass


He looked uncomfortable delivering it.


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

The Regent Alien. said:


> Roman just shut-up and fight!!!
> What the fuck happened 2 u.


Shield broke up and he has noone to lean on.


----------



## The Renegade (Jul 19, 2011)

Roman is getting better. Unfortunately his improvement is directly proportional with the shitiness of his material.


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!! (Apr 13, 2011)

Leon Knuckles said:


> I see improvement in Reigns' promo delivery but the content was garbage.


I agree. He seemed pretty natural delivering the promo. The content was corny, but I'll take it with the PG rating.


----------



## Sick Graps-V2 (Apr 1, 2013)

Wow, this is a terrible show lately; robo-Reigns is truly cringe-enducing.


----------



## Markus123 (Mar 25, 2014)

Worrying thing of all is, they're giving that material to someone they want to push to the moon, that's the best stuff they can come up with.


----------



## PhilThePain (Aug 17, 2009)

Do kids even know about Jack and the Beanstalk? I thought new fairy tales took over like Beastly and "Freeze" or whatever


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Ratedr4life said:


> Are they intentionally making him cringe worthy to get lulz over the IWC


Or they could be doing it because the promos will get so bad then we feel sorry for Roman. We start to cheer him, and then the casual fans follow suit. 


Or they just don't know what they're doing.


----------



## 260825 (Sep 7, 2013)

*The Rock had the people/crowd eating out of his hand;

From the moment his music hit, every flick of the wrist & erratic twitch.

Roman doesn't have this, they're building him wrong.*


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Dashing® said:


> Magic beans :sodone :LOL


He sounded so funny when he said that.

Damnit, Vince!


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Reigns Didn't Screw Reigns 

Vince screwed Reigns

Me during the Reigns promo - :deanfpalm


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

:maury

They've already fucked the poor guy.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Let's go Harper chants over Reigns.


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

Let's go Harper chants?


----------



## JohnCooley (Apr 25, 2014)

YAS ROMAN


----------



## StraightYesSociety (Apr 4, 2014)

Guess Vince is a Daniel Bryan fan and is burying the HHH guy in Roman Reigns. Maybe he's making him so bad that he can only go up. The fans turned on him, they were cheering and then they booed. Now they're chanting for Harper...


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Lets go Harper chants :mark:


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

Reigns may have the look including the hair, but he cannot tell a fairytale like Aku and he does not have great flaming eyebrows! Aku>Reigns


----------



## Markus123 (Mar 25, 2014)

let's go Harper chants :lol

Oh dear WWE, it's started.


----------



## Soul Man Danny B (Dec 30, 2013)

They're trying to get sympathy for Reigns, but it's not working very well.


----------



## Solf (Aug 24, 2014)

HAHAHAHA THOSE CHANTS


----------



## VIPER (Nov 29, 2014)

Soul Man Danny B said:


> What should they have him do? Make his entrance, stand in the ring for 10 minutes running his fingers through his hair and never speak?


Hey, nobody thought he was that shit when he did that in the Shield :lol

Sometimes it's nice to be the quiet, mysterious guy. Everyone doesn't need to talk. Harper rarely talks.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

TheLooseCanon said:


> Let's go Harper chants over Reigns.



Well that won't make Reigns Look Strong :vince7


----------



## Sick Graps-V2 (Apr 1, 2013)

Them 'lets go Harper' chants.


----------



## Frost99 (Apr 24, 2006)

Chilling thoughts of a Heyman/Regins promo....

Heyman: MY name is Paul Heyman and MY client the beast incarnate......

Regins: Well Paul let me tell you a story about a beast, a beat who lived by the sea.....PUFF THE MAGIC DRAGON....BEEEELIEVE DAT


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

Roman is absolutely fucked. Vince's micromanagement will kill him. That promo was absolutely awful, by no fault of Reigns.

What awful, awful material.


----------



## PhilThePain (Aug 17, 2009)

Wait...what if they ARE going the Rock route by building Reigns as a cheesy babyface, then turning him into an edgy heel?


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

Did they ever continue the backstage promo with the Ambrose and the doc? Did I blink and miss it?


----------



## JamesK (Oct 7, 2012)

Dem let's go harper chants


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

I'm watching the championship game for a bit.


----------



## Gojira_Shinigami (Jul 8, 2014)

ahh uhhh Excuse me? Booker sucks.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Big Show's last entertaining piece on Raw 






He lost :littlefinger


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Lets Go Harper chants.

Ruh roh.

:vince4


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Reigns shows no passion in his wrestling. Come on man!


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Harper busting out a hilo / slingshot senton bomb WITH THE GREATEST OF EASE. :clap


----------



## JoMoxRKO (Feb 8, 2011)

the crowd is so dead....


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Love the Harper Big Boot.


----------



## Solf (Aug 24, 2014)

Gojira_Shinigami said:


> ahh uhhh Excuse me? Booker sucks.


As long as he doesn't fall to Lawler standards, we should consider ourselves happy.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Is Harper wearing a tan shirt now, or is his wife beater just getting dirtier?


----------



## LokiAmbrose (Dec 18, 2012)

"Big Show, he's gonna talk about Magic Beans and call you a loser, but you gotta make him look really strong."


----------



## Soul Man Danny B (Dec 30, 2013)

Harper is so talented. Another guy they've frakked.


----------



## Medicaid (Apr 7, 2014)

u see Roman cup Harper's azz on that pin. Both these dudes got phatties, can't stop staring. 

Good match too , btw!


----------



## 260825 (Sep 7, 2013)

*Beside all the Reign bashing (which is funny & have no problem with it)

Reigns is getting some good wrestling time, getting some moves in, less of the high impact moves.*


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

"WWE Universe chanting 'Let's go Roman'!" :lawler


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

Pretty solid match so far.


----------



## DG89 (Mar 13, 2012)

The guy they're trying to build to be the face of the company in the next 3 months and he's currently in a match where the crowd are chanting "Let's Go Harper!"


WWE you're not dropping the ball. You've not even bothered to buy it from the store.


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

ayyyayyyayayaaaaayyy


----------



## Markus123 (Mar 25, 2014)

I wish they would give Harper a push.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

ShowStopper said:


> Lets Go Harper chants.
> 
> Ruh roh.
> 
> :vince4



Let the burial of Harper begin


----------



## VIPER (Nov 29, 2014)

Lmao at them cutting off the twitter comments when someone mentioned Roman Reigns impression and saying "Even Paul Bearer"

Stop right there :lol


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

IF YA BELEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE DAT


----------



## mgman (Dec 21, 2010)

Big Show almost tripped in the background.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Erik. said:


> Reigns shows no passion in his wrestling. Come on man!


He is thinking too much on not fucking up.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Joseph92 said:


> Did they ever continue the backstage promo with the Ambrose and the doc? Did I blink and miss it?


That doctor guy should hypnotize us so we can forget this terrible Raw episode


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Hey OSU up 14-7, makin it a game!

And dem boos when Reigns kicks out :lol


----------



## Soul Man Danny B (Dec 30, 2013)

Just take your time, Roman. Catch your breath first...


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

*I love Harper, but his selling leaves much to be desired.*


----------



## Daemon_Rising (Jul 18, 2009)

Smart Crowd. So much heat for Reigns. That superman punch got booed so fucking loud.


----------



## Bullydully (Jun 28, 2011)

Kinda sounds like Reigns is getting booed after every taunt/signature move.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Damnit, OSU just scored again. :batista3


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

I don't hate Reigns, but I would take Harper over him these days.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Arcade said:


> As Reigns delivery improves, the content of his promos gets worse. Whoever is writing his promos should just stop and give Reigns some freedom on cutting his own promos.


Exactly.


----------



## MR-Bolainas (Dec 30, 2014)

supertrash won again?

fpalm


----------



## JohnCooley (Apr 25, 2014)

That win for Reigns! Huge pop also.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Well it's been one of Reigns' better singles matches, so at least there's that.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Well at least we actually got a finish before the run in.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Reigns is just overall boring in all phases. I mean, I still kinda like him and all, but fuck ..


----------



## Soul Man Danny B (Dec 30, 2013)

"Roman Lames" sign... :mark:


----------



## Markus123 (Mar 25, 2014)

'Roman Lames' sign


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Reigns with the Cena like kick outs and of course he gets the win after getting his ass kicked the whole match
the WWE sucks at booking the so call top stars like Reigns and Cena . Its all the same


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Harper dipped out the ring QUICK! :lmao


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

Crowed popped when Reigns won


----------



## LeaderOfM.D.R.S. (Nov 19, 2012)

Goddamn crowd going apeshit for Roman, Big Show got nuclear heat :lol


----------



## 5*RVD (Aug 14, 2006)

Nobody really seems to care.


----------



## deathslayer (Feb 19, 2013)

That didn't make Roman look really strong...


----------



## JoMoxRKO (Feb 8, 2011)

lol.....

Daniel Bryan is winning the royal rumble and main eventing Wrestlemania. Reigns just isnt "there" yet.


----------



## King187 (Nov 7, 2012)

Y'all really have selective seeing/hearing ahahahah. It's kind of getting sad.


----------



## Medicaid (Apr 7, 2014)

match of the nights so far, and I am a big Kofi/Cesaro fan.


----------



## Lord Humongous (Feb 2, 2014)

wkc_23 said:


>


^


----------



## bonkertons (Aug 23, 2014)

Not looking forward to this match at RR.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Another horrible Reigns match... and against a really good worker.


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

Reigns is improving in the ring I'll give him that. Wrestling with Harper will do that.


----------



## Soul Man Danny B (Dec 30, 2013)

Stone Hot said:


> Crowed popped when Reigns won


The kids popped because he won. The rest of the crowd popped because it was over.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

"Roman! Roman! You got knocked the fuck out!" :smokey


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

OSU baby, that's the only thing that matters tonight.


----------



## VIPER (Nov 29, 2014)

Please announce Randy Savage, show a good divas match and let me go.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

As someone said earlier, this is like WCW 2000. The main difference is that the writing is much worse


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

WrestlingOracle said:


> Reigns may have the look including the hair, but he cannot tell a fairytale like Aku and he does not have great flaming eyebrows! Aku>Reigns


Comparing anyone to Mako's voice is unfair. R.I.P.


----------



## Arca9 (Jun 26, 2013)

Will we be lucky enough to recieve a hat trick of Big Show tonight?


----------



## Daemon_Rising (Jul 18, 2009)

Bullydully said:


> Kinda sounds like Reigns is getting booed after every taunt/signature move.


Reigns is getting booed to shit. They are muting it as best they can with the delay.

The trained ear can hear Reigns reactions are actually terrible (for a face)


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

It took like 15 guys to beat Cena? Really? They aren't even trying anymore lol


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Rumble. Philly. Reigns vs Big Show. All will be glorious.


----------



## JohnCooley (Apr 25, 2014)

Soul Man Danny B said:


> The kids popped because he won. The rest of the crowd popped because it was over.


If that helps you sleep at night.


----------



## mgman (Dec 21, 2010)

Ah, yes, I still remember the days of 2012 and early 2013 when everybody was on the Roman Reigns praise bandwagon.


----------



## Markus123 (Mar 25, 2014)

That didn't make Reigns look strong, I'm no fan of Reigns but is Vince completely out of his mind? How is giving him material aimed at 5 year olds mixed with being made an underdog making him look strong? Reigns should be Goldberg like destroying people.


----------



## Soul Man Danny B (Dec 30, 2013)

They're booking Reigns so it's not obvious he's winning.

But the only reason they're booking him this weak is because Reigns IS winning.

Saved me $9.99. Thanks, obvious WWE booking!


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

mgman said:


> Ah, yes, I still remember the days of 2012 and early 2013 when everybody was on the Roman Reigns praise bandwagon.


That's cuz he wasn't being pushed down our throats


----------



## PirateMonkE (Sep 22, 2005)

Did the WWE really need to recap something that just happened less than an hour ago


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

Soul Man Danny B said:


> The kids popped because he won. The rest of the crowd popped because it was over.


stupid crowed shouldn't have popped at all if they are just to shit on him. Just makes him look better


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Soul Man Danny B said:


> "Roman Lames" sign... :mark:


YES! This guy has no business being groomed for the top spot.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Z. Kusano said:


> As someone said earlier, this is like WCW 2000. The main difference is that the writing is much worse


Think that was me, although I wouldn't be surprised if other people were saying it too. :lol


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

Solid match between Reigns and Harper. Kinda wished that Big Show wasn't out there to ruin the flow of the match.


----------



## Mister Excitement (Apr 17, 2006)

RatherBeAtNitro said:


> They did an announcement that there will be an announcement that Savage will go in the Hall of Fame


Good I'm glad I didn't miss it. I wish they would've kept it a secret to the live audience though.


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

Macho Man hated you Hulk, STFU.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

mgman said:


> Ah, yes, I still remember the days of 2012 and early 2013 when everybody was on the Roman Reigns praise bandwagon.


More like The Shield bandwagon where eveyrone's weaknesses were hidden.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

Um Cole, Bryan was there last week!


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

The same first look they released months ago?


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Harper busting out the Truck Stop.  Surprised he's still using it as a signature move considering Barrett is back on the roster.

Dat Macho Man documentary, though. <3


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

mgman said:


> Ah, yes, I still remember the days of 2012 and early 2013 when everybody was on the Roman Reigns praise bandwagon.


Not everybody. I fucking hated the fact that a weight room warrior was fucking paired up with Black and Moxley. Fuck outta here with assuming.


----------



## PepeSilvia (Sep 11, 2013)

first look? I got that shit in November lol


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

Cant wait to see WF cry when Regins wins the rumble


----------



## PepeSilvia (Sep 11, 2013)

Stone Hot said:


> Cant wait to see WF cry when Regins wins the rumble


"guess who won the rumble (weird force smile)"


----------



## Soul Man Danny B (Dec 30, 2013)

Stone Hot said:


> Cant wait to see people stop watching the product when Regins wins the rumble


Fixed.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Stone Hot said:


> Cant wait to see WF cry when Regins wins the rumble


We don't care who someone has winning the rumble on their Xbox.


----------



## looper007 (Dec 20, 2014)

Stone Hot said:


> Cant wait to see WF cry when Regins wins the rumble


Can't wait to see you cry as WM main event stinks out the place


----------



## Arca9 (Jun 26, 2013)

Stone Hot said:


> Cant wait to see WF cry when Regins wins the rumble


As long as he doesn't speak after, I think I'll be okay.


----------



## FlashPhotographer (Mar 22, 2014)

such a great gimmick for the miz


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Stone Hot said:


> Cant wait to see WF cry when Regins wins the rumble


Can't wait to see the live crowd do the same.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

*Mizdow's glorious voice. :banderas*


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

:lol holy crap Mizdow


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Comedy.


----------



## BryanZiggler (Jun 26, 2014)

BNB vs Sin Cara for IC title on Thursday wtf?


----------



## NyQuil (Jul 27, 2010)

Stone Hot said:


> Cant wait to see WF cry when Regins wins the rumble


One of the reasons I come here on Mondays and PPVs is to watch people lose their shit over everything.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

So wait Alicia us a heel again now?


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Sandow looked awful there


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

god dayuuuum


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Dat Naomi ass tho :durant3


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

Alicia Fox is sexy as hell


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

I'd watch that for some hot Maryse action :yum:


----------



## Ninjaskrzypek (Jan 13, 2015)

Raw has been so bad I had to join as a member and go down with this ship.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Booker T. is far more annoying than King.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Um, why is she one armed?


----------



## bonkertons (Aug 23, 2014)

Wow, someone on commentary really liked that Mizdow bit. Couldn't tell who was cracking up.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

:lmao Mizdow, awesome. Just awesome.


----------



## LokiAmbrose (Dec 18, 2012)

Reigns vs Lesnar. Just imagine how ridiculous Reigns' promo will look compared to Heyman's. Poor guy, I hope they feed him better lines if they're really going with it.


----------



## Frost99 (Apr 24, 2006)

Nice Theat'er


----------



## RKOAJ (Sep 4, 2013)

Did Macho man really had sex with a 14 year old Stephanie?


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Alicia and Naomi :kobe4


----------



## mgman (Dec 21, 2010)

Cosmo Kramer said:


> That's cuz he wasn't being pushed down our throats


Sorry, but that's a really lame excuse. Even if he wasn't being pushed down our throats, he would still be criticized by people for his glaring weaknesses. Back then, he had the presence of the shield as a unit to his advantage: his looks, along with the protection from his 2 partners somehow made everyone flock at his presence. Must be the heel bias.


----------



## Stone Cold Crazy (Apr 19, 2011)

World Star Hip hop


----------



## Push_Miz (Mar 26, 2014)

DAMN , Alicia is so beautifull


----------



## VIPER (Nov 29, 2014)

So Naomi's just wearing Uso merchandise from now on?

First she can't get her own music, now she has to steal other peoples merchandise :ugh2


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

RyanPelley said:


> Booker T. is far more annoying than King.


Thank you. At least Lawler picks his spots. Booker fucking talks TOO MUCH! *insert Botchamania reference*


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

I can actually agree with JBL there. Fuck that Calvin Johnson rule.


----------



## NyQuil (Jul 27, 2010)

Dat shot at Cowboys fans. :lol


----------



## 260825 (Sep 7, 2013)

*The Miz & Mizdow have great chemistry that reflects on one another; 

I know the crowd supports Mizdow & some people think The Miz sucks .. but Mizdow wouldn't even be near as entertaining without The Miz killing it on the mic to generate heat; it's a great partnership because having Mizdow over does wonders for The Miz too.*


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

*JBL chants while one of the best female wrestlers of this roster (Alicia Fox) and another one with immense promise in the ring (Naomi) battle it it out in a storyline with continuity and that makes sense to back up the match.

Sorry, I forgot, they're both black and don't look like they work at hot topic. 

:eyeroll*


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Arm-behind-back stip. Is the Authority, even in the slightest way, involved in _every_ single match


----------



## Ninjaskrzypek (Jan 13, 2015)

Glad Cesaro and Kidd couldn't get anytime to develop on the show otherwise we may not have time for this glorious 1 armed Divas match. How can she win? She has one arm!


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Even though Naomi's booty is a solid A+, Fox has a commendable donk in her own right. bama


----------



## JohnCooley (Apr 25, 2014)

CM Punk chants!


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

This crowd is not happy.


----------



## ZigZagging (Dec 30, 2014)

a divas match without Paige, i dont care.

WE WANT PAIGE.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

TheLooseCanon said:


> Thank you. At least Lawler picks his spots. Booker fucking talks TOO MUCH! *insert Botchamania reference*


Absolutely. Lawler was pretty annoying at times, but it wasn't constant mush mouthed stupidity like we have now. Although, I wouldn't miss either.


----------



## antdvda (Aug 9, 2004)

Romans big problem is his pace. If he can pick up the pace on offense he will look better. 

His moves actually look pretty good. The knees in the clinch, strikes, that spear was great. 

He needs to pick it up a bit.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Lumpy McRighteous said:


> Even though Naomi's booty is a solid A+, Fox has a commendable donk in her own right. bama


Alicia got dem legs too :trips5


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

so the WWE settles for these two shit divas but they didnt want to re-sign Kong/Kharama


----------



## mgman (Dec 21, 2010)

Damn, Naomi in that leotard...


----------



## Rated R™ (Jul 2, 2006)

Dashing® said:


> Alicia got dem legs too :trips5


But..but.. look at her.. face!!


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Jack Thwagger said:


> *JBL chants while one of the best female wrestlers of this roster (Alicia Fox) and another one with immense promise is in the ring (Naomi) battle it it out in a storyline with continuity and that makes sense to back up the match.
> 
> Sorry, I forgot, they're both black and don't look like they work in hot topic.
> 
> :eyeroll*


Well to be fair one's doing it with one arm behind her back so they can't really have a match that they could have. Plus it's not like Alicia's been on tv to establish any kind of presence.


----------



## Medicaid (Apr 7, 2014)

waste of time and talent.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

I think Alicia fox has Big Show beat on the heel/face turn scale


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

This gif accurately describes the current WWE fan:


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Bet they won't announce Savage until halftime! Rating whores!


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

Like seriously tho, Alicia looks really damn good.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

So its the Authority's fault that Naomi lost a match that was completely fair and square? 

So the Authority forced Naomi to do her job basically? 

I fail to see how this was a punishment.


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

"WWE has been based on freedom of expression and freedom of speech"


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

:lmao "Thursday"


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

THURSDAY!
...wow, Dean beat me to it.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

I love Alicia.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

LOL at the Dean Thursday rib
LOL at the kane , toothpaste joke because of Isaac Yankum ha 

he is gold


----------



## Frost99 (Apr 24, 2006)

Hahahaha......

WWE & Freedom= Pipe Dream


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Reigns is just....


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

That's it, Ambrose is done. "THURSDAY" is what did it


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

scumbag Rollins


----------



## gabrielcev (Aug 23, 2014)

Ham and Egger said:


> This gif accurately describes the current WWE fan:


This is one of the cutest thing I ever seen...


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

:lol Toothpaste


----------



## The Renegade (Jul 19, 2011)

Dean with the gold! lol


----------



## MR-Bolainas (Dec 30, 2014)

once again the comedian dean ambrose


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Hoeeeeeeeee. :Jordan


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

lol


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

HOOOOOOOOOOOOO! 

Ok that was a good one Dean.


----------



## NyQuil (Jul 27, 2010)

WTF did Alicia do to her face? :bryan2


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

:Jordan


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Rated R™ said:


> But..but.. look at her.. face!!


10/10 brah


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

*Okay, is this doctor flirting with Ambrose?

Dude legit sounds like he has 'come hither' tone going on there.*


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Ok that was alright


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

This motherfucker knows this is shit but he makes it work...somehow :lmao


----------



## Markus123 (Mar 25, 2014)

:lol:lol Gotta admit, I laughed.


----------



## Frost99 (Apr 24, 2006)

& no POP for DA LOOK, enjoyed that


----------



## VIPER (Nov 29, 2014)

Jack Thwagger said:


> *JBL chants while one of the best female wrestlers of this roster (Alicia Fox) and another one with immense promise in the ring (Naomi) battle it it out in a storyline with continuity and that makes sense to back up the match.
> 
> Sorry, I forgot, they're both black and don't look like they work in hot topic.
> 
> :eyeroll*


:wee-bey :maury


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

2 Hos in the same night, Ambrose is on a roll.


----------



## LeaderOfM.D.R.S. (Nov 19, 2012)

Macho Man somewhere smiling at Dean for that :lol


----------



## "C-" Player (Sep 1, 2014)

Ambrose has a pretty good Jericho impression.


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

THAT WAS ACTUALLY GOOD WTF


----------



## RelivingTheShadow (Apr 25, 2013)

LOL AMBROSE.


----------



## 260825 (Sep 7, 2013)

*I get the sense Dean is phoning it in now; he's basically crapping out the script he's given cause he knows it's a long way back to the top.*


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

Stone Hot said:


> Cant wait to see WF cry when Regins wins the rumble


----------



## RatherBeAtNitro (Jun 25, 2014)

HOOOOOOOOOOEEEEE


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

Hoooooooooo! :lmao


----------



## deathslayer (Feb 19, 2013)

Okay fine I laughed!


----------



## Batz (Apr 5, 2008)

Ambrose a comedy gimmick now?


----------



## SideTableDrawer (Apr 24, 2011)

I would have said MILF.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Dashing® said:


> Alicia got dem legs too :trips5



Alicia hides her best features quite well though :trips8


----------



## Markus123 (Mar 25, 2014)

Reigns needs that Ambrose ability of being able to polish a turd.


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

Dashing® said:


> 10/10 brah


Her face looks fine to me. Pretty AF.


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

Digirino is shitty pizza.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Vince trying to see who the better comedian is between the Look and Dean. Ambrose wins!


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

LMFAO if people don't start chanting that at Stephanie i'll be very unhappy lol


----------



## bonkertons (Aug 23, 2014)

Dean is the man. I feel like I say that during every RAW Discussion Thread, but it's the truth.


----------



## LeaderOfM.D.R.S. (Nov 19, 2012)

Jack Thwagger said:


> *JBL chants while one of the best female wrestlers of this roster (Alicia Fox) and another one with immense promise in the ring (Naomi) battle it it out in a storyline with continuity and that makes sense to back up the match.
> 
> Sorry, I forgot, they're both black and don't look like they work at hot topic.
> 
> :eyeroll*


This is a GOAT post.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Jack Thwagger said:


> *Okay, is this doctor flirting with Ambrose?
> 
> Dude legit sounds like he has 'come hither' tone going on there.*


Don't blame him.


----------



## VIPER (Nov 29, 2014)

:ti All yall laughed, don't lie.


----------



## theatb (Dec 10, 2013)

Dean is one of the few reasons I continue to tune in weekly.


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

Deano you killed my brutha!!!


----------



## RelivingTheShadow (Apr 25, 2013)

Dean's Delivery was on point. Most charisma on the Roster.


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)




----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Dean should be the guy.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

:lel at Dean-O referencing the SD! Thursday commercial as part of his psychoanalysis. Dat jab at Steph. 8*D



Dashing® said:


> Alicia got dem legs too :trips5


Decent titties, commendable donk, nice legs _and_ a solidly fit physique. bama4 She even found a way to mask her five-head with bangs.

Now if only she could more than just spam the tilt-a-whirl backbreaker all the damn time. :lenny2


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Ambrose the GOAT, always turning shit into pure gold.


----------



## MoneyStax (May 10, 2011)

Dean turning shit into gold as usual!


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

Soul Man Danny B said:


> Fixed.


Like some other user said. Whatever helps you sleep a night mark.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

SideTableDrawer said:


> I would have said MILF.


That ain't PG, but neither is hoeeeeeee.


----------



## eldoon (Oct 18, 2012)

WORST RR PROMO EVER


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

BROCKKKKKKKKKKKKKKK :mark:


----------



## Tommy-V (Sep 4, 2006)

Lesnar time :mark:


----------



## MR-Bolainas (Dec 30, 2014)

HERE COMES THE PAIN!


----------



## thingstoponder (Oct 23, 2014)

Can Brock please squash someone just once on Raw?


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Holy Crap! There actually is a WWE World Title belt!


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

There it is.....the WWE title belt


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

Heyman and Lazer! :mark:


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Is it halftime?


----------



## RatherBeAtNitro (Jun 25, 2014)

Well here comes the pain


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

:brock


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

Someone needs to catch Brock in a pokeball before he escapes


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

No fucks


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

The F*cking BEAST!


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Hey look he remembered to bring the title this time


----------



## PirateMonkE (Sep 22, 2005)

At least he brought the belt out this time.


----------



## Sick Graps-V2 (Apr 1, 2013)

BOOORK! :heyman LASER! :heyman2 :heyman3


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

BORK LASERRRRR


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Paul Heyman promo time.


----------



## NyQuil (Jul 27, 2010)

Just dawned on me that Bork has only defended the title on select PPVs.

No Raw title match.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

bork lazer


----------



## Soul Man Danny B (Dec 30, 2013)

The Best and The Beast! :mark:


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

NyQuil said:


> One of the reasons I come here on Mondays and PPVs is to watch people lose their shit over everything.


So do i. Its fun isn't it?


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

The belt should have the Jimmy Johns logo on it where the Lesnar Beast logos are


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

:HA Scene of the crime

:lmao "Rancid city of New Orleans"


----------



## latinoheat4life2 (Mar 13, 2013)

Tell em Haymen!!! Lol


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Bork Laser's ringpost pyro lives once again! :brock


----------



## Sick Graps-V2 (Apr 1, 2013)

What's that thing on Boorks waist?


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

Is it just me or does anybody else find Heyman a boring and annoying little shit?


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

Looks like Taker is coming back


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Well, they had to cut a promo on this to try to justify the waste.


----------



## DOPA (Jul 13, 2012)

I'm not even watching Raw because this thread in itself is fucking hilarious to read :lmao


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Should never have ended it


----------



## bonkertons (Aug 23, 2014)

Heyman = GOAT


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

BARACK


----------



## NyQuil (Jul 27, 2010)

No surprised black guy?

Fuck off. His reaction was the best.


----------



## Soul Man Danny B (Dec 30, 2013)

Berlino said:


> Is it just me or does anybody else find Heyman a boring and annoying little shit?


Nothing personal, but it's just you.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Sick Graps-V2 said:


> What's that thing on Boorks shoulder?


Staph Infection?
:troll


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

NyQuil said:


> No surprised black guy?
> 
> Fuck off. His reaction was the best.


He's been missing from the packages lately. Wonder if it's something to do with him monetizing himself.


----------



## Markus123 (Mar 25, 2014)

NyQuil said:


> One of the reasons I come here on Mondays and PPVs is to watch people lose their shit over everything.


I'd probably not watch it if it wasn't for reading this thread :lol


----------



## Soul Man Danny B (Dec 30, 2013)

Sick Graps-V2 said:


> What's that thing on Boorks shoulder?


Reigns' hair gel.


----------



## LeaderOfM.D.R.S. (Nov 19, 2012)

Lesnar the gawd, time to fuck shit up.


----------



## TheBkMogul (Jul 28, 2011)

NyQuil said:


> No surprised black guy?
> 
> Fuck off. His reaction was the best.


He's been cut out of the recent flashbacks to that moment. Weird.


----------



## Paul12907 (Mar 15, 2005)

SAY SUMFING STOOPID PAWL!


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Paul Heyman could hype dog turds as a must buy product. This dude is amazing.


----------



## NyQuil (Jul 27, 2010)

Stone Hot said:


> So do i. Its fun isn't it?


Three of the timeless things in life:

1) Death.
2) Taxes.
3) People flipping out on WF.


----------



## Markus123 (Mar 25, 2014)

Is it just me or has Brock aged alot in the last year?


----------



## RatherBeAtNitro (Jun 25, 2014)

Hawkke said:


> Staph Infection?
> :troll



Its ok just get him one of these


----------



## Soul Man Danny B (Dec 30, 2013)

No. It burns me when I realize that Reigns will do what Undertaker couldn't.

In fact, it makes me sick to my stomach.


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

It would be incredible if Bryan was the one to do the interfering instead of the other way around.


----------



## Ninjaskrzypek (Jan 13, 2015)

Man Heyman is gold. 

After staying up last night and watching My name is Heyman documentary I appreciate him so much more and happy to see him having fun.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

RyanPelley said:


> Paul Heyman could hype dog turds as a must buy product. This dude is amazing.


No he can't, Ryback and Axel wasn't. :lol


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Heyman, have my babies.


----------



## Frost99 (Apr 24, 2006)

Preach Heyman PREACH


----------



## Daemon_Rising (Jul 18, 2009)

WWE so used to burying everything they're even burying themselves openly now. :lmao :lmao


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Listen to this beautiful speech by Reverend Paul E Heymon


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

This is one of Heyman's best.


----------



## zonetrooper5 (Oct 27, 2013)

Brock looks old nowadays, seems like he has aged while living in the woods with his gold.


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

Heyman>>>>>>>>>Everyone


----------



## JohnCooley (Apr 25, 2014)

Boring promo by Heyman.


----------



## VIPER (Nov 29, 2014)

:heyman Showing these youngin's how to cut a promo.


----------



## The Renegade (Jul 19, 2011)

Listen, when I say that Heyman is the GOAT on the mic, please understand it is no hyperbole, no piece of revisionist history, or a by-product of my pension for exaggeration. Ladies and gentlemen it is a fact. Hands down. Best in the world.


----------



## Soul Man Danny B (Dec 30, 2013)

Raw should just be Heyman talking for three hours. It would be FAR more entertaining.


----------



## Arca9 (Jun 26, 2013)

Lesnar's range of facial expressions rival that of a face painted onto a wall.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Heyman the GOAT.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

BORING SPEECH BY HEYMAN.


----------



## NyQuil (Jul 27, 2010)

Bork with two appearances on a single RAW?!


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

ARRIVE
STAND THERE
GET PAID MILLIONS
LEAVE FOR UFC FOR MORE MILLIONS 

:brock


----------



## JDTheAlpha (May 24, 2013)

Once again Heyman knocked it out of the park.


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

So I'm getting a bad vibe that Vince wold have the balls to script Reigns a Disney like promo to battle Heyman.


----------



## ShieldOfJustice (Mar 20, 2013)

lol "RIP Katie Vick" sign.


----------



## The High King (May 31, 2012)

Man of Tomorrow said:


> This is one of Heyman's best.


the most consistent person ever in the history of wwe on the mike and he killed it yet again


----------



## safc-scotty (Sep 4, 2014)

Brock picks up such an easy wage packet :lmao


----------



## latinoheat4life2 (Mar 13, 2013)

zonetrooper5 said:


> Brock looks old nowadays, seems like he has aged while living in the woods with his gold.


What? are you 12? Everyone ages man, lol


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

Oh OK then


----------



## JonMoxleyReborn (Sep 27, 2014)

I forgot Rollins' curb stomped Lesnar at Summerslam.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

One of the last guaranteed things WWE has is a good Heyman promo.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

TyAbbotSucks said:


> Listen to this beautiful speech by Reverend Paul E Heymon


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

I'm gonna get Stephanie's dvd and give my arm a workout.


----------



## NyQuil (Jul 27, 2010)

I was wondering what took WWE so long to come out with workout DVDs.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Heyman proving yet again why he's the GOAT on the mic. He got me excited for the contact signing later tonight and even on the side, slightly wanting Taker to come back and beat Lesnar.


----------



## Ninjaskrzypek (Jan 13, 2015)

I'm buying that steph workout did just to have her bend over and tell me "to give it all that I got"


----------



## mgman (Dec 21, 2010)

One thing I don't understand is why none of Cena's supporting superstars are calling him out for not saving/helping them in the many times they got destroyed the past couple of months.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

That feel when you realize that the colors of Brock's current WWE WHC Beast shirt reference the University of Minnesota's school colors of goldenrod and maroon.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

C'mon Oregon, fuck!!


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

WM 32 Main Event

Fatal Four Way

Stone Cold vs The Rock vs Triple H vs Brock Lesnar

RETIREMENT MATCH. Three men leave retired. 

(Triple H wins).


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

Soul Man Danny B said:


> Nothing personal, but it's just you.


Fair enough :nowords


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

witchblade000 said:


> I'm gonna get Stephanie's dvd and give my arm a workout.



Stephanie's workout video, will give you forearms like Popeye


----------



## Rated R™ (Jul 2, 2006)

witchblade000 said:


> I'm gonna get Stephanie's dvd and give my arm a workout.


I see what you did there.


----------



## NyQuil (Jul 27, 2010)

mgman said:


> One thing I don't understand is why none of Cena's supporting superstars are calling him out for not saving/helping them in the many times they got destroyed the past couple of months.


One of my many issues with the Cena character. He rarely makes the save for anyone. In fact I can't even remember the last time he did it before Edge.


----------



## VIPER (Nov 29, 2014)

Fucking hell, JUST ANNOUNCE IT NOW fpalm THE HYPE IS OVER WE KNOW.

STOP SAYING "EXPECT"


----------



## mgman (Dec 21, 2010)

Berlino said:


> Fair enough :nowords


I wouldn't say he's boring, but he can be obnoxious at times.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Oooooooooh Yyyyyeeeaaa!


----------



## JohnCooley (Apr 25, 2014)

Aw I miss Santino.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Miz's was excellent.


----------



## Gojira_Shinigami (Jul 8, 2014)

Sandow lol


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Cena sucks


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

I imagine the way Nikki said oh yeah was like how stephanie did.


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

cena did a good macho tbh


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Vince, with the TMZ report, trying to grab dat brass ring of mainstream publicity


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

That Uso did the best impression.


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

Kane like No


----------



## Soul Man Danny B (Dec 30, 2013)

It just hit me! They should turn Brock face and have him wrestle himself in the main event of Wrestlemania.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

For once I love Kane.

He doesn't ruin everything afterall.


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Kane too cool for all that :maury


----------



## Frost99 (Apr 24, 2006)

Oh look Ronald McDonald tried


----------



## Medicaid (Apr 7, 2014)

it will be real funny, but also disrespectful and a shame if they aren't actually inducting macho man. 

this was a rumor started by tmz right? nothing has been confirmed?


----------



## Markus123 (Mar 25, 2014)

Kane looked like he was gonna cry.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

*"Tonguefu"
JBL
2015*


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

I smell pure WWE fuckery. Prove me wrong, you shady bastards.


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

Sandow's pops>>>Reings pops


----------



## RustyPro (Mar 15, 2012)

Yay weekly uso/mizdow match


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Y2-Jerk said:


> I imagine the way Nikki said oh yeah was like how stephanie did.


"Elizabeth, stay in this locker room for a minute. Dig it!"


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

LigerJ81 said:


> Kane like No


*Hell No


----------



## PirateMonkE (Sep 22, 2005)

Miz and Mizdow vs the Usos... like we haven't seen this match before.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Uh fuck these cunts. Incoming "Maggle","Flying Usos" and Uso Crazy"

:cry


----------



## Oscirus (Nov 20, 2007)

Props to Kane for not being one of those people


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Miz giving Reigns a run for his money for best Savage impersonation. bama

Fantastic how he still gets crickets while Sandow gets solid pops in return.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

VForViper said:


> Fucking hell, JUST ANNOUNCE IT NOW fpalm THE HYPE IS OVER WE KNOW.
> 
> 
> 
> STOP SAYING "EXPECT"



Watch they will have Vince come out and announce all the Macho Man HOF stuff was BS

:russo


----------



## NyQuil (Jul 27, 2010)

Cena's impression was actually good.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

Markus123 said:


> Kane looked like he was gonna cry.


Upset that he had no match to interfere in, its an addiction he can't help it


----------



## Markus123 (Mar 25, 2014)

Medicaid said:


> it will be real funny, but also disrespectful and a shame if they aren't actually inducting macho man.
> 
> this was a rumor started by tmz right? nothing has been confirmed?


'We're just hearing that Randy Savage will not be inducted into the hall of fame' 

Imagine the shitstorm. :lol


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Usos and Miz/mizdow for the 100th time? fpalm


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

witchblade000 said:


> I'm gonna get Stephanie's dvd and give my arm a workout.












Just a reminder.
:troll


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

I would actually applaud Vince if he wasn't announced tonight, just for the fuckery.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Amber B said:


> I smell pure WWE fuckery. Prove me wrong, you shady bastards.


OHNOES!


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Steve Aoki.. Booka knows.


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

well, at least it was short


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

KaineSpawnX said:


> *Hell No


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Thank ye, wrestling gods


----------



## NyQuil (Jul 27, 2010)

Wow. No flying Usos. I'm shocked.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Wait.. did an Uso just lose?


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

"Finally.....now please buy!" :vince7


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Next Monday the WWE Network in the UK, maybe


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

Bryan back on RAW


----------



## VIPER (Nov 29, 2014)

Kane reacting how everyone watching is feeling. :clap


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Buy WWE Network :booklel I watch this garbage for free and I want a refund


----------



## BryanZiggler (Jun 26, 2014)

Miz making fun of Usos hahaha


----------



## Soul Man Danny B (Dec 30, 2013)

The G.O.A.T. :mark:


----------



## Māŕiķ Ŝŵįfţ (Dec 30, 2014)

That's how you're suppose to book a former champion. :clap


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Thank god DB is on next so i can quit raw


----------



## Sick Graps-V2 (Apr 1, 2013)

Booker T's boy D Bry!


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

GOAT next :mark:


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Great we get to watch this midget jump up and down and yell into the mic for 10 minutes fpalm


----------



## 5*RVD (Aug 14, 2006)

Finally Bryan, not gonna hang around until the end again like last week.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

TyAbbotSucks said:


> Great we get to watch this midget jump up and down and yell into the mic for 10 minutes fpalm


Better than Giants and beanstalks.


----------



## Sick Graps-V2 (Apr 1, 2013)

Not even Daniel Bryan can save this show.


----------



## Daemon_Rising (Jul 18, 2009)

Let's see how Vince has managed to destroy the Bryan segment.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

I know he won't but I would totally :lmao if Bryan shoots on how stupid the WWE was with the Rumble last year


----------



## darkguy (Jan 2, 2006)

So Bryan, probably a Bella match, and Contract Signing in the final hour.

Well...I've officially lost interest


----------



## mgman (Dec 21, 2010)

NyQuil said:


> One of my many issues with the Cena character. He rarely makes the save for anyone. In fact I can't even remember the last time he did it before Edge.


That reminds me, that edge segment was by far one of the worst-planned. Cena making the save, clearly showing that he could have done it before anyway.


----------



## RelivingTheShadow (Apr 25, 2013)

Incoming Bryan/Rusev angle.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

TyAbbotSucks said:


> Great we get to watch this midget jump up and down and yell into the mic for 10 minutes fpalm


Tell me about it and they hate a good looking guy like Regins


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Now that is a real pop Reigns fans.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

:yes :yes :yes


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

D.Bry!


----------



## ZigZagging (Dec 30, 2014)

*WHERE
IS
THE
FUCK
IS
PAIGEYBOO*


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

Daniel Bryan, the only guy on the roster that gets consistently great pops . If he isn't headlining Wrestlemania again, it would be a crime


----------



## LeaderOfM.D.R.S. (Nov 19, 2012)

inb4"thisiswhatarealpopsoundslikereigns"


----------



## Markus123 (Mar 25, 2014)

A young Jim Cornette in the crowd there.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

TakeMyGun said:


> Incoming Bryan/Rusev angle.


Fuck, you're right.


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

Randy Orton vs. the monitor. I cry every time.


----------



## VIPER (Nov 29, 2014)

Well.....it's time for this mess. 

:bored


----------



## Frost99 (Apr 24, 2006)

Now THAT'S a pop, beliveeee that Vinny Mac


----------



## Soul Man Danny B (Dec 30, 2013)

dat moment.... :mark:


----------



## RatherBeAtNitro (Jun 25, 2014)

aye aye aye


----------



## MR-Bolainas (Dec 30, 2014)

once again bryan champion in WM

if that doesn't happen i will be really surprised


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

I still get chills from that


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Stinger Fan said:


> Daniel Bryan, the only guy on the roster that gets consistently great pops . If he isn't headlining Wrestlemania again, it would be a crime


Get ready to charge them now.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Currently inactive superstar to win the Rumble? Like last year?

I'd approve this time


----------



## Dawnbreaker (Jun 17, 2014)

It's the YES chants that are over right?


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Over.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

Ehh he has had louder pops. Seems weak to me


----------



## bonkertons (Aug 23, 2014)

So not over...


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Hey Daniel! Welcome back!


----------



## Markus123 (Mar 25, 2014)

Bryan's not over the 'Daniel Bryan' chant is over.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

It still gets me how Bryan always looks surprised when he gets the creation and chants


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Dbry, the only guy that could turn a dead crowd into the RAW after WM type crowd.


----------



## Jabroni Bologna (Jan 27, 2014)

Now that is over.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

KaineSpawnX said:


> Randy Orton vs. the monitor. I cry every time.


So does Orton's spine


----------



## The Renegade (Jul 19, 2011)

Yea, biggest star by far.


----------



## mgman (Dec 21, 2010)

*Crowds chant DAINEL BRYAN!* Definitely the YES chant that's over. Totally legit.


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

KuritaDavion said:


> Get ready to charge them now.


Just let me have some minor hope before crushing it lol


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

New Orleans crowds always impress me. I'm so proud. :lenny


----------



## ZigZagging (Dec 30, 2014)

oh god bryan get rid of that flannel shirt. tired of u wearing them on total divas.


----------



## MEMS (Jun 18, 2013)

Stinger Fan said:


> Daniel Bryan, the only guy on the roster that gets consistently great pops . If he isn't headlining Wrestlemania again, it would be a crime


Ziggler pops are very consistent


----------



## JDTheAlpha (May 24, 2013)

Listen to that Daniel Bryan chant, yet some people believe hes just over because of the yes chant. :stephenA3


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Now THIS is a crowd reaction.


----------



## RatherBeAtNitro (Jun 25, 2014)

Has D-Bry trimmed his beard ?


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

WHAAA YOU WANTED TO WIN
NOWAY!!!


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

woo Steph is here


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Daniel Bryan will truly be one of the GOATS of this era.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Oh shit, kayfabe predicting isn't good.


----------



## xNECROx (Dec 16, 2014)

woah never heard stephanie's song before...


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

BAWSE ASS BITCH!


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Troll incoming :lol


----------



## Soul Man Danny B (Dec 30, 2013)

Dat #1 position?


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Well it's time for DB to get that #1 slot.


----------



## MR-Bolainas (Dec 30, 2014)

Steph promo incoming


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

the authority ruins everything


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Chrome said:


> Now THIS is a crowd reaction.



And now Steph is coming out to give the crowd a crowd erection


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Steph does look pretty good tonight in that ponytail


----------



## VIPER (Nov 29, 2014)

:lol Finally, the crowd does something right.


----------



## JDTheAlpha (May 24, 2013)

RatherBeAtNitro said:


> Has D-Bry trimmed his beard ?


I believe so, hopefully he cuts his hair next.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Triple H is also known as the King of Kings. Steph is certainly the King of Queens


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

Bryan vs The Breast, this is what you wanted guys? :vince$


----------



## latinoheat4life2 (Mar 13, 2013)

Chrome said:


> Now THIS is a crowd reaction.


Yey, crowd participation


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

:ti


----------



## Sazer Ramon (Sep 30, 2012)

I can't believe there is still an hour to go


----------



## bonkertons (Aug 23, 2014)

I'm waiting for the "smark crowd" response. It seems to be one or the other when dismissing Bryan. If it's the "Yes" chant, it's the chant being over; if they are chanting something else, it's a "smark" crowd.

You basically can't win... it's fool-proof for Bryan haters.


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

_WWE Fit_. Nintendo is not pleased.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Hoeeeeeeeeee has arrived.


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

MEMS said:


> Ziggler pops are very consistent


Ziggler was fired , remember? But you're right about that, but Ziggler isn't a main eventer unfortunately. At least Bryan is around there right? I wish it wasn't true for Ziggler


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Yes Steph, please cover that cave in with the dvd, thank you


----------



## RatherBeAtNitro (Jun 25, 2014)

hooooooooeeeeeeee


----------



## 2 Ton 21 (Dec 28, 2011)

What bout Kagels?


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

this is low, even for them


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Ambrose's Yes Chant = "HOOOOOOOOEEEEEE!"


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

I wonder if Vince has got the Steph DVD


----------



## Rexx (Oct 25, 2014)

birthday_massacre said:


> Now that is a real pop Reigns fans.


Bryan can make the crowd going nuts by chanting yes or his name, but the crowd never react to his theme song.

The fuck, i dont understand.


----------



## LPPrince (Apr 9, 2013)

Markus123 said:


> Bryan's not over the 'Daniel Bryan' chant is over.


:confused

ops

:LIGHTS


----------



## MR-Bolainas (Dec 30, 2014)

#1 slot incoming 

if not, a match next smackdown


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Tell em Steph!


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

Sazer Ramon said:


> I can't believe there is still an hour to go


The show is dragging on. I only want to see the Macho Man video package at this point.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Is Steph stealing Toru Yano's gimmick?


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

:HA Steph's screaming was AWFUL.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Oh god please not the Kane Stuff it was bad enough the first time


----------



## Frost99 (Apr 24, 2006)

Still gotta hawk those CHEAP wears or in this case DVD's


----------



## Soul Man Danny B (Dec 30, 2013)

Dammit, Steph. I did my best to repress the memory of that awful feud.

Curse you, Steph. Curse you!


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

Couple of miles away? The Dome is right next door you stupid cunt!


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Love how they fail to remember HHH and Cena both have been way more injured than DB over his WWE career.


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

That tombstone on the announce table always makes me cringe. Imagine if that shit collapsed? Holy fuck.


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

How Can Bryan Stay On Top If The Usos Are On Top


----------



## RatherBeAtNitro (Jun 25, 2014)

So much bad acting in that segment, remember it well.


----------



## VIPER (Nov 29, 2014)

"Stays on top" or

"Makes sure to be kept on top?"

:bored


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

Soul Man Danny B said:


> Dammit, Steph. I did my best to repress the memory of that awful feud.
> 
> Curse you, Steph. Curse you!


Karma for your Regins comments it seems


----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT (Sep 26, 2013)

crowd needs to chant macho man at steph


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

If Bryan is a B+ player based on Steph's criteria, what the hell is Brock?


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Steph, Brie is a heel now, remember


----------



## LeaderOfM.D.R.S. (Nov 19, 2012)

Box troll children tho wow :lmao :lmao


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Holy shit Steph.. that caked on face!


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

DB should say BELIEVE DAT


----------



## xNECROx (Dec 16, 2014)

Box troll children?! LOL


----------



## Soul Man Danny B (Dec 30, 2013)

Stone Hot said:


> Karma for your Regins comments it seems


Indeed.


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

Soul Man Danny B said:


> Dammit, Steph. I did my best to repress the memory of that awful feud.
> 
> Curse you, Steph. Curse you!


She's a heel afterall !


----------



## Arca9 (Jun 26, 2013)

I swear I've seen this before...


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

Theres that 3 letter word thats over


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Boxtroll reference. 

Depressing how it's been so long since Kane was entertaining and actually came off as a threat.


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

fpalm


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

And Reigns is going to win the Royal Rumble? 

Yeah, I think you have to rethink that one WWE.


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Bryan burying the DVD :lol


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

:lol


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

"HOOOOOOOOOOE" :lmao


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

Why does d Bry have to be saddled with such shit around him.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Arm workout and Steph's DVD mentioned together, coincidence?


----------



## NyQuil (Jul 27, 2010)

ZigZagging said:


> *WHERE
> IS
> THE
> FUCK
> ...


This.

Speaking of an arm workout and Steph's DVD... :lol


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Poor Steph being called a hoe since 2000


----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT (Sep 26, 2013)

hoooooooooooooooooo


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Stone Hot said:


> Theres that 3 letter word thats over


"I know 3 letters!" :reigns


----------



## antdvda (Aug 9, 2004)

This "yes, yes" ultimate underdog shit is so fuckin gay...


----------



## Batz (Apr 5, 2008)

I'm dying. Holy fuck this is awesome and hilarious! :lmao:


----------



## bonkertons (Aug 23, 2014)

LOL. That was great.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Roman Lame will never be organic on the mic like Bryan is. :fact


----------



## VIPER (Nov 29, 2014)

No Chant > Yes Chant


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

RAW is second trend on twitter here...it's still losing out to #foxnewsfacts .


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

DB has to be winning the RR with this promo doesnt he


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

Y2-Jerk said:


> Poor Steph being called a hoe since 2000


Jerichoholics remember.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

TheLooseCanon said:


> "I know 3 letters!" :reigns


anyone should


----------



## Soul Man Danny B (Dec 30, 2013)

:mark:


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

I retract my earlier statement.

Kane does ruin everything.


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

Noooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo Noooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo


Not Kane


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

Daniel Bryan's first match back is against!!??!?!....Kane....on smackdown


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

DBry wrestles this week?!?! :mark: :mark:


----------



## RustyPro (Mar 15, 2012)

Oh fuck me. Kane? Really? ut


----------



## Nuski (Apr 5, 2010)

Kane smh


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

:aryalol Kane vs Bryan


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## Joe88 (Nov 2, 2013)

Natecore said:


> Why does d Bry have to be saddled with such shit around him.


 Steph is such an anchor feuding with Bryan. I hope its not long term.


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

Wow. :lol


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

:sip


----------



## MR-Bolainas (Dec 30, 2014)

Bryan vs Kane

You know who will win that match..


----------



## The General (Nov 5, 2014)

Was that supposed to be a surprise? Did Steph forget that they already promoted his match on Smackdown?


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

Kane and Daniel Bryan. 


At least he's not Reigns' problem anymore.


----------



## Jabroni Bologna (Jan 27, 2014)

Oh Jesus God NO!


----------



## xNECROx (Dec 16, 2014)

They already promoted Bryan Bryan having an *in-ring* return on Smackdown over the past week....


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

The Lemon Lame

good to see DB go feet first and not head first outside the ring


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

somehow its creepier for kane to come out to this music ina suit than the mask etc.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Don't worry Bryan, this is corporate Kane, not The Demon Kane


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Bryan/Kane. This company is beyond help at this point.


----------



## Frost99 (Apr 24, 2006)

Of ALL the people DB could face in a comback in order to garner SD viewership they pick.....KANE????


----------



## gaz0301 (Nov 20, 2012)

Big Dog said:


> RAW is second trend on twitter here...it's still losing out to #foxnewsfacts .


But to be fair you can't beat foxnewsfacts. It's been comedy gold.


----------



## JDTheAlpha (May 24, 2013)

Damn it not Kane again. FFS ut


----------



## thingstoponder (Oct 23, 2014)

Nice. Throw him into the steps not even in a match.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

I think even I could beat up Kane at this point


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

Bryan can get PHYSICAL now!


----------



## Markus123 (Mar 25, 2014)

WWE trying to kill off Bryan for good, putting him back in a match with Kane.


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

Bryan should choke Kane with his tie, maybe that will stop him from feuding with Bryan


----------



## Soul Man Danny B (Dec 30, 2013)

The crowd just went silent with concern. :mark:


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

Kane. fpalm

At least it's the Corporate version.


----------



## LokiAmbrose (Dec 18, 2012)

I'm a big fan of Kane. But not even me can buy Kane as a threat after all this time.


----------



## sharkboy22 (Feb 13, 2010)

Fuck, this shit feels like 2014 all over again.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

While the DB injury vid was playing I somehow knew Kane would show up and a fight ensued. A match on Smackdown is an attempt to get good ratings, which it won't


----------



## British Bruiser (Jun 7, 2014)

oh no... :cole


----------



## VIPER (Nov 29, 2014)

But Corporate Kane sucks so we know who's winning that match.

And Jericho/The Rock vs Steph on the mic will never be matched.


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

Deja vu, JBL? Yes, that's right. They already did this feud. Daniel Bryan came back and we do it again.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Just turned it on a couple of minutes ago after read the report about Bryan coming out.

I said KANE to myself literally a second before his music hit. :lmao

He should've done this as Kane started walking down the ramp:


----------



## Oscirus (Nov 20, 2007)

that looked sloppy as shit


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Did Booker just say Bryan is like a Rabid Wolverine?

:vince7


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

Joe88 said:


> Steph is such an anchor feuding with Bryan. I hope its not long term.


Don't hold your breath. Trips and Steph will hawk his heat for eternity.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

haha glad they are sticking Bryan with Kane


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

Lets all hope that this Smackdown match is the final match in their feud . Hopefully this ends it all and Bryan can FINALLY move on


----------



## Soul Man Danny B (Dec 30, 2013)

Bryan is pissed. :mark:


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

I don't want Bryan to win the Rumble. He got his Mania moment in the best way imaginable. It's what happened afterwards that needs to be fixed.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

UGH why are they letting him still go head first outside the ring
i spoke too soon


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Anything good on raw tonight? Been watching the championship game which has been awesome.


----------



## JoMoxRKO (Feb 8, 2011)

:mark::mark::mark:


----------



## The One Man Gang (Feb 18, 2014)

so the refs weren't gonna break up Kane doing a tombstone to DB on the steps, but they come out to break up DB punching Kane? 

:maury


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Bryan should be built as a monster for feud with Brock.


----------



## mgman (Dec 21, 2010)

Kane about to tombstone Bryan, no refs come to stop him. Bryan punches Kane, refs appear at large and refrain him.


----------



## NyQuil (Jul 27, 2010)

So fucking over.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

I've seen better fights on Jeremy Kyle


----------



## Billy Kidman (Aug 17, 2008)

Not exactly easing into his return, huh?


----------



## bonkertons (Aug 23, 2014)

I don't mind Bryan feuding with Kane for a bit, as long as all roads lead to WM and an eventual feud with Rollins.


----------



## thingstoponder (Oct 23, 2014)

Was Bryan even injured that bad this whole time? I feel like they just played it up for storyline and everyone bought it. It wasn't that long ago he was supposed to get Tommy John surgery.


----------



## 2 Ton 21 (Dec 28, 2011)

For some reason watching this, all I can think of is this.


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

Daniel Bryan chants but its only the "YES!" that makes him popular of course!


----------



## RKOAJ (Sep 4, 2013)

Lol Steph "troll chicken"


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Punk is so happy he's away from this company


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

birthday_massacre said:


> The Lemon Lame
> 
> good to see DB go feet first and not head first outside the ring


You were saying.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

how can anybody say this guy isnt over... let me guess austin 3:16 was over and not austin!!


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

Awesome to see Bryan on fire :mark:


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

KaineSpawnX said:


> Jerichoholics remember.


----------



## Gojira_Shinigami (Jul 8, 2014)

BROOOOOCK LESNAR!


----------



## Swag (Apr 3, 2010)

Lesnar PROMO!!!!


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

Finally a Brock/Rollins face off.


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

LESNARRRRRRR


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

"JOHN CENA ON HIS BACK, ME ON TOP OF HIM"

:heston
:heston
:heston


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Wow, it's too bad Bryan's only over because of those "Yes!" and "Daniel Bryan" chants huh? :eyeroll

Time to find some new material Bryan haters.


----------



## JDTheAlpha (May 24, 2013)

Tell him Seth!


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Amber B said:


> I don't want Bryan to win the Rumble. He got his Mania moment in the best way imaginable. It's what happened afterwards that needs to be fixed.


Don't think he's winning the Rumble unless Reigns at this point pops positive for a drug test so the question is how are they going to give him a match that people won't get angry at.


----------



## Korvin (May 27, 2011)

Kane will have the mask on Smackdown probably. "You beat me up on RAW, but I wasn't the big red demon then".

I seriously hope that Kane retires some time this year. He can take Big Show with him.

Uh oh... Rollins and Lesnar confrontation.


----------



## JoMoxRKO (Feb 8, 2011)

BROOOCK


----------



## VIPER (Nov 29, 2014)

I never get tired of being on my back with you on top of me, Rollins :bored

Seth looks scared as shit :lol GOAT though still :rollins


----------



## Markus123 (Mar 25, 2014)

Brock can talk?!


----------



## MR-Bolainas (Dec 30, 2014)

the future vs the beast

that will be interesting


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

Bryan is so much more over than Reigns it's not even funny


----------



## looper007 (Dec 20, 2014)

Amber B said:


> I don't want Bryan to win the Rumble. He got his Mania moment in the best way imaginable. It's what happened afterwards that needs to be fixed.


Well Cena, Rock, Austin, Hogan, Orton got it plenty of times. Stop with he had his mania moment. Why shouldn't he win the RR?


----------



## Frost99 (Apr 24, 2006)

YES, the hot streak continues DB then to Rollins & Lesnar wow it's true a broken watch can be right twice a day.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Bryan not over right haters? :troll:


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

dubba dubba e championship :brock


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

Ooh dat tension


----------



## JonMoxleyReborn (Sep 27, 2014)

His voice is glorious. Let's so this!!


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

Well it's against the rules to use a closed fist. It's okay to smash someone's head on steel steps.


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

On his back with you on top of him, huh Seth? :cool2


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

*Oh shit Brock and Rollins facing off...

And Heyman :lmao*


----------



## LeaderOfM.D.R.S. (Nov 19, 2012)

Great move by WWE making Seth stand up to Brock.


----------



## The_It_Factor (Aug 14, 2012)

I never understood this kayfabe-wise.

I thought hhh/the authority was cool with Heyman now? Then they go and screw over Lesnar by making him defend the title against two guys instead of one.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Wow Brick on camera 3 times tonight potentailly


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

Lesnar is alot better on the mic when he isn't in front of the audience. Something I'll never understand why they don't keep doing these backstage skits or vignettes with him


----------



## Gojira_Shinigami (Jul 8, 2014)

Lesnar is scary just breathing.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

That staredown :mark:


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

Despite Kane being in it, that was a fun segment.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Brock stepped down to :rollins


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Look at Jamie nobles face :lol


----------



## bonkertons (Aug 23, 2014)

Geez... Seth literally did not blink once.


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Stooges wanted no parts of that :maury


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

Noble looked scared as shit.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Serious Seth had me :mark: the fuck out.


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

I think J & J just shit themselves


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Epic staredown was Epic.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Wow, half time of the national championship game, surprised raw is on commercial.


----------



## The Renegade (Jul 19, 2011)

Seth finally looked tough. Who woulda guessed it.


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

So Seth is only a bitch against Cena and Reigns I guess.


----------



## BryanZiggler (Jun 26, 2014)

That Seth/Brock segment :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

So why not have Bryan wrestle tonight instead of having me turn the channel and not watch Smackdown either.


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

That was the moment for Brock to shake his head and say that he was going to kill them both.

Brock's pride should lead to his downfall.


----------



## antdvda (Aug 9, 2004)

This story was cute last year, super underdog is dumb as fuck this year...


----------



## Oscirus (Nov 20, 2007)

How does rollin look like more of a threat then cena going face to face with Lesnar like that?


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

I'd pay 9.99 to see Brock stiff the fucking shit out of Rollins smarmy ass.


----------



## Frico (Feb 19, 2014)

That. Fucking. Staredown. :mark::mark::mark:

New sig incoming. :rollins


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

And theyre stacking the odds against cena.... We all know how that ends


----------



## Markus123 (Mar 25, 2014)

LigerJ81 said:


> I think J & J just shit themselves


they play their part so well.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Seth almost the same height as Brock too, damn.


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

LeaderOfM.D.R.S. said:


> Great move by WWE making Seth stand up to Brock.


I loved this. Seth didn't back down. 

Judging by the RR promo, either Reigns or Bryan is winning.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

ironcladd1 said:


> So Seth is only a bitch against Cena and Reigns I guess.


Gotta make them look strong :vince3

They're my boys :vince7


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

ShowStopper said:


> Seth almost the same height as Brock too, damn.


That staredown :banderas


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

That Project Almanac shit looks stupid.


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

On the app, Bryan Danielson vs. Jamie Noble from 12 years ago. Dude.


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

Amber B said:


> I don't want Bryan to win the Rumble. He got his Mania moment in the best way imaginable. It's what happened afterwards that needs to be fixed.


If they thought like that then they would have lost the Monday Night Wars if they only had Austin win vs Michaels at Wrestlemania 14


----------



## LokiAmbrose (Dec 18, 2012)

Phillies3:16 said:


> And theyre stacking the odds against cena.... We all know how that ends


Cena Will AA Lesnar, Rollins, Big Show, J & J and HHH


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

Rollins > Bryan


----------



## Solf (Aug 24, 2014)

WWE booking at its finest. Rollins spent a month looking like Cena's bitch, and then is all of a sudden standing up to Brock FUCKING Lesnar.

Makes sense.


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Phillies3:16 said:


> And theyre stacking the odds against cena.... We all know how that ends


----------



## LPPrince (Apr 9, 2013)

Frico said:


> That. Fucking. Staredown. :mark::mark::mark:
> 
> New sig incoming. :rollins


I'm not watching Raw so I'm looking forward to it. LEMME SEE


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

So Brie is allowed to use that music again?


----------



## mgman (Dec 21, 2010)

LokiAmbrose said:


> Cena Will AA Lesnar, Rollins, Big Show, J & J and HHH


With a broken freakin' neck... no wait that's Bryan currently... so a broken neck, broken arm, broken leg and torn pectoral.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Lol diva's match, back to football.


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Damn Brie dat ass


----------



## Markus123 (Mar 25, 2014)

Ah Brie you can bend over like that more often.


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

Paige vs Brie Mode


----------



## Frost99 (Apr 24, 2006)

Phillies3:16 said:


> And theyre stacking the odds against cena.... We all know how that ends


----------



## 5*RVD (Aug 14, 2006)

Quoting the great Tommy Dreamer: 'I take 'em both!'


----------



## Tommy-V (Sep 4, 2006)

Jobber entrances for the divas twice in one night lol


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

No BRRrrrrIIIeee MoooOOOooodde?


----------



## The_It_Factor (Aug 14, 2012)

This is what they decide to go with at halftime?


----------



## VIPER (Nov 29, 2014)

It ain't a RAW without aige


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Love seeing Paige on Raw and all but this is really what the WWE is putting on at halftime of the football game?


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

A-C-P said:


> So Brie is allowed to use that music again?


Please not that other theme. Not ever again.


----------



## Enigmal (Jan 16, 2014)

Is Paige a face now?


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Damn Nikki dat ass


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

OMG Nikki bending over

Love that ass


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

DAAAAAAAAMMMMMMMMMMNN at Nikki. Like WOAH dude.


----------



## Soul Man Danny B (Dec 30, 2013)

Nice job by the cameraman perfectly framing Nikki's ass...


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

KaineSpawnX said:


> On the app, Bryan Danielson vs. Jamie Noble from 12 years ago. Dude.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Sith Rollins said:


> That staredown :banderas


Serious Seth. :mark:


----------



## HHHisXpacXSteph (Aug 15, 2013)

Ever since Paige tweeted about how Asparagus makes her shit runny and green I cant find her attractive.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Kidd best part of the match :fact


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Every single Bella match


----------



## Tommy-V (Sep 4, 2006)

Wow! A rare loss for Paige.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

LOLROLLUP.


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

Kidd's face :lmao


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Well that happened.

:lmao Tyson no selling it.


----------



## Markus123 (Mar 25, 2014)

The divas matches are so pointless.


----------



## Billy Kidman (Aug 17, 2008)

How could you, Paige? That man has a family of cats at home!


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

KuritaDavion said:


> Don't think he's winning the Rumble unless Reigns at this point pops positive for a drug test so the question is how are they going to give him a match that people won't get angry at.


Fuck I forgot about him. They're screwed as far as building that Mania match goes since that involves using vocal chords and they're double screwed because Fabio will be in that match....wrestling. 



looper007 said:


> Well Cena, Rock, Austin, Hogan, Orton got it plenty of times. Stop with he had his mania moment. Why shouldn't he win the RR?


Because I don't want him to. That's why.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Lol didn't even connect with that smack at all.


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

Kidd's shirt with pictures of sunglasses all over it. I'm dead.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

I give up on Diva's storylines.


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

Lol kidds face. Need gif ASAP


----------



## The General (Nov 5, 2014)

Tyson no-selling that shot...


----------



## VIPER (Nov 29, 2014)

Lul at Natalya smirking.

Lul at Paige slapping Tyson.

:ugh2 at Cena


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

Natalya looking fine tonight


----------



## The_It_Factor (Aug 14, 2012)

Gotta love how the Total Divas storylines miraculously sync up with WWE storylines.


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

HHHisXpacXSteph said:


> Ever since Paige tweeted about how Asparagus makes her shit runny and green I cant find her attractive.


wat :lmao


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Cyon said:


> No BRRrrrrIIIeee MoooOOOooodde?


----------



## VIPER (Nov 29, 2014)

"All around the arena"

It went from the damn ring to the damn stage, the end.


----------



## _PX_ (Oct 17, 2006)

LOL at Kidd saying "I kinda like it"


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

Tyson's all "My cat can slap harder than you"


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)




----------



## The_It_Factor (Aug 14, 2012)

So.... Who's sister Abigail, anyway?


----------



## Frico (Feb 19, 2014)

LPPrince said:


> I'm not watching Raw so I'm looking forward to it. LEMME SEE


Waiting till RAW's over to get a better screen grab but the one on WWE's twitter is good enough. :banderas


----------



## Korvin (May 27, 2011)

A face Bryan... and then a heel Brie having a match right after. Do they not even care to explain why Brie is siding with her heel sister who gets support from Steph, whom is the person that doesn't like Bryan... Does the WWE think that casual fans are that stupid?


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

Bray, you're not winning that shit man :HA


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

I'm Scary! Still.. scary!! I swear still scary!


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

WTH he still taking about Ambrose


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Incoherent Wyatt Time. Should become a Botchamania fixture


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

:eyeroll


----------



## Sick Graps-V2 (Apr 1, 2013)

Gay Wyatt


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

Bray is fucking awesome


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Wyatt is forever that whino on the train no one even bothers to be afraid of.


----------



## Ninjaskrzypek (Jan 13, 2015)

HHHisXpacXSteph said:


> Ever since Paige tweeted about how Asparagus makes her shit runny and green I cant find her attractive.


Really? I find her even more attractive now.


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

wkc_23 said:


>


Dat stare down!


----------



## Soul Man Danny B (Dec 30, 2013)

TripleG said:


> I give up on Diva's storylines.


Fortunately, we still have NXT. They need to keep those women down there as long as Vince and Dunn are running Raw.


----------



## Tommy-V (Sep 4, 2006)




----------



## Frost99 (Apr 24, 2006)

:jbl What a brutal beat down by Bray Wyatt last week, is Ambrose ever going to be the same again?

:cole It's Ambrose, Ambrose is back on Friday night Smackdown just days after his ambulance match, Vintage Lunatic Fringe

Love the whole NO consequences fantasy world the E lives in, take a bump on Monday fresh as a daisy on Friday in most cases.


----------



## mgman (Dec 21, 2010)

HHHisXpacXSteph said:


> Ever since Paige tweeted about how Asparagus makes her shit runny and green I cant find her attractive.


What the fuck...?


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

wkc_23 said:


>


:clap


----------



## The_It_Factor (Aug 14, 2012)

I wish they would have even attempted to explain anything about Wyatt/his "family" (or why his "family" left him for that matter).

Completely dropped the ball with that.


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

Tommy-V said:


>


Really bro? A gif of that? 

Post a gif of Nikki bending over in those fucking hot pants.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Korvin said:


> A face Bryan... and then a heel Brie having a match right after. Do they not even care to explain why Brie is siding with her heel sister who gets support from Steph, whom is the person that doesn't like Bryan... Does the *WWE think* that casual fans are that stupid?


Those words don't belong in the same sentence.

When did we have telemundo commercials during Raw? :lol


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

HHHisXpacXSteph said:


> Ever since Paige tweeted about how Asparagus makes her shit runny and green I cant find her attractive.


Pics or it didn't happen.


----------



## LPPrince (Apr 9, 2013)

Frico said:


> Waiting till RAW's over to get a better screen grab but the one on WWE's twitter is good enough. :banderas


IF ONLY IT WAS A SINGLES MATCH


----------



## looper007 (Dec 20, 2014)

Amber B said:


> Because I don't want him to. That's why.


*meow* hide those claws girl.


----------



## HHHisXpacXSteph (Aug 15, 2013)

Watching title game and the announcer said Pitino tomorrow will be going for win Nine ninety nine and pressed last trying to get back to the game and wound up on fucking raw.


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

Guy can't even sell a slap.


----------



## Ninjaskrzypek (Jan 13, 2015)

KaineSpawnX said:


> Kidd's shirt with pictures of sunglasses all over it. I'm dead.


Should be on WWE shop and sell out in minutes. But it won't.


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

Tommy-V said:


>


Tyson enjoyed that :fact


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

Still, it's about time Wyatt turned face. It's clear the crowd wants to cheer him


----------



## Oscirus (Nov 20, 2007)

How about sending Wyatt to see that dude after ambrose


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

The_It_Factor said:


> Gotta love how the Total Divas storylines miraculously sync up with WWE storylines.


They haven't actually, if they were Natalya wouldn't be in Paige's corner.


----------



## LPPrince (Apr 9, 2013)

Paige is OP


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

LKRocks said:


> Bray is fucking awesome


Compared to what?


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

mgman said:


> What the fuck...?


Im a paige fan and even i agree. And that roll-up pin.
Roll-up pins should be outlawed due to their royal suckage!!!


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Okay I can't watch it. I'm gonna cry.


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

YAAAAAAY


----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT (Sep 26, 2013)

the cream of the crop


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

So the inductee is the man you told me it was 18 times tonight? lol. 


No seriously though, it is about fucking time Savage got into the Hall.


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

Cream of the crop


----------



## MR-Bolainas (Dec 30, 2014)

finally macho man will be inducted


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

its about fuckin time.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

It's the official announcement of the thing they have already announced 4 times

Who am I kidding :mark:


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Macho Man! Ooooooooooooh Yeeeeeeeeeeeaaaaaaaaaaaaa!


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

:mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark:


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

About damn time.


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

FUCKING FINALLY!!!! YES!!!


----------



## JDTheAlpha (May 24, 2013)

Congrats Macho Man. Long overdue :clap


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

:crying: this video package


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

Savage > Hogan


----------



## LPPrince (Apr 9, 2013)

Tommy-V said:


>


A Bliss avatar, a Bliss signature, and a post consisting of a gif of Paige being top.

So, is it possible to give 1000 +rep at once, or no?


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Jesus H Tap Dancing Christ! 

It is so great hearing Savage clips again!


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*DIG IT!*


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

About time.


----------



## Frost99 (Apr 24, 2006)

One of the BEST ever, finally finds peace in the HOF but let's face it the day he went to that big ring in the sky he's been main eventing each & every night as HOF'er since day one in the afterlife.


----------



## VIPER (Nov 29, 2014)

Yesssssss first lady of wrestling, induct her too please :cry

I miss love stories like theirs :crying:

*Goes to buy Slim Jims*


----------



## Tommy-V (Sep 4, 2006)

Macho Man in the HOF :banderas


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

This is long overdue and much deserved for The Macho Man!


----------



## The_It_Factor (Aug 14, 2012)

Big Dog said:


> They haven't actually, if they were Natalya wouldn't be in Paige's corner.


The biggest storylines on the show have been Natalya and Kidd having "issues" and Brie/Nikki having issues.


----------



## gaz0301 (Nov 20, 2012)

TheLooseCanon said:


> Pics or it didn't happen.


You sure you want pics? You're in to some strange stuff mate!


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Dem Feels
:crying:


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Macho should of been inducted like 10 years ago. Way long overdue.


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

Haha..Rocky Dennis shedding a tear in the crowd then when Savage popped the question


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

:clap


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

One of the true GOATs.


----------



## Frico (Feb 19, 2014)

Right in the wrestling feels. #MachoMan


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

:kd

Macho Man you the real MVP


----------



## ZigZagging (Dec 30, 2014)

The Regent Alien. said:


> Im a paige fan and even i agree. And that roll-up pin.
> Roll-up pins should be outlawed due to their royal suckage!!!


paige and nikki goes from 15 minutes on main event to 2 minutes on raw. fuck this.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Amber B said:


> Okay I can't watch it. I'm gonna cry.


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

That was beautiful and almost washes the waxy buildup of Reigns "maaagic beeeans" out of my ears.


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

Just took a bite of Slim Jims.


----------



## Markus123 (Mar 25, 2014)

ShowStopper said:


> Seth almost the same height as Brock too, damn.


'Vanilla midget'


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Sucks that he won't be there to give his speech


----------



## Paul12907 (Mar 15, 2005)




----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

OOOoooooh Yeeeeeeeeeeeaaaaaa!


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

His own brother can't even induct him! :lmao


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

Hogan's inducting him.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Macho hated Hogan. It's laughable that he's inducting Macho lmao.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Inducted by Hogan? :lol fuck off.


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

You've gotta be fucking kidding me. Nope nope nope nope nope nope nope.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Hogan inducting Savage :dahell

wrong person


----------



## Mister Excitement (Apr 17, 2006)

Good lord they are just sitting on their asses.


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

I don't like this at all.

Macho Man HATED Hulk Hogan. He fucking despised him. 

He should not induct him.


----------



## JDTheAlpha (May 24, 2013)

Time for JBL to bury the Ascension again


----------



## Billy Kidman (Aug 17, 2008)

Wow. What a transition.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

gaz0301 said:


> You sure you want pics? You're in to some strange stuff mate!


Um, it was a joke.


----------



## MR-Bolainas (Dec 30, 2014)

illuminati incoming


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

And we go from a great Macho Man vid package to these two shitbirds.


----------



## LeaderOfM.D.R.S. (Nov 19, 2012)

That theme is such fucking awesomeness.

They might be terrible but that theme :mark :mark :mark :mark


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

Let the burial begin . "These guys think they should be in the hall of fame". Fuck off Cole


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

WWE Instagram

http://instagram.com/p/xx3fwBgFBh/


----------



## thegockster (Feb 25, 2014)

Jaysus what a shit crowd


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

I thought these guys had a sort of gothic gimmick in nxt.


----------



## Frost99 (Apr 24, 2006)

So from one dead wrestler, we move onto the living wrestler's that disrespect them, classy :vince2


----------



## The_It_Factor (Aug 14, 2012)

Of course Hogan is going to induct him. 

I'd have voted Steamboat or his brother, but that's just me.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

*No Swagger. 

But at least Konnor's fine ass is on my tv. :evil*


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

From a cool Macho Man tribute, to the garbage ass Ascension......


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

lol these fuckin guys.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

A-C-P said:


> Sucks that he won't be there to give his speech


:kd damn man


----------



## Mister Excitement (Apr 17, 2006)

I wish it was Vince who was inducting him.


----------



## jorgovan21 (Feb 3, 2014)

I couldn't wait to see Savage come out and accept his induction. Then I forgot he was dead (not trolling) RIP Macho Man


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

So does the acension just like hunch over on the stage til they creep up into the camera? That's gotta look awkward live. 

Also, they should have kept them silent.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Uh oh, they said they were better than the Road Warriors. 

Time to rant about how offensive they are!


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Incoming JBL buring of the Ascension


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

The Ascention sucks.


----------



## gaz0301 (Nov 20, 2012)

Last chance for me with the ascension. Been unimpressed with this shit so far despite the original promise. They need real opponents too.


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

God, if Hogan gets booed when he inducts Savage :lmao

"Be a man!"

_*clap* 
*clap* 
*clap clap clap*_

"Be a man!"


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

The burial continues


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

All they literally said was they are better than those tag teams and nothing else. :lol


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

So happy for Savage. It's about time.


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

It's like commentary doesn't want these two to get over


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

2 local jobbers :lmao


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

Fuck the haters and bad booking. I want The Ascension to defy the odds and succeed!


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

:lmao JBL continues to bury the Ascension


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

Fuck this commentary . At least Booker tried to save it by giving them SOME credit for being tag team champions for a year and wanting to give them the benefit of the doubt. 

Fuck JBL , seriously, fuck him


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

:lmao He's Asian, not Cajun. 

And the burial continues. Fantastic.


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

The ascension.... Fuckoff


----------



## Swag (Apr 3, 2010)

Ascenion face turn


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

How long are they gonna squash jobber teams? A week or 2 is fine, but let's start moving on soon.


----------



## thingstoponder (Oct 23, 2014)

This asian manlet is a master seller


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Better than Demolition, LOD and Powers of Pain

no


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

The ref is even bigger than the guys The Ascension are facing.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

Why do they keep saying they are better than LOD and Road Warriors? Shouldn't they be say they are better than the current tag teams? It's not like they are going to start a feud with LOD or Road Warriors.


----------



## Markus123 (Mar 25, 2014)

The commentators burying the ascension once again, Booker T apart.


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

Lol that little guy screeched like a pig.


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

WTF how is a face commentator defending heels and a heel commentator is burying them

FUCK OFF JBL. YOU ARE GARBAGE.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Didn't the Road Warriors and most other big guys get over from beating up no-names that were much smaller than them? 

Calm the fuck down JBL.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

Beating Jobbers , what everybody in the midcard should be doing not beating each other


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

DAT INDIFFERENT SILENCE....


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Is that asian guy EL Torito without his mask? He's little.


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

Booker trying to put them over


----------



## Ninjaskrzypek (Jan 13, 2015)

Calling it. Rumble the ascension issues Open challenge. Dudleys answer its in philly


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

"I GOTTA PUT THESE GUYS OVER MAN"

HAHAHA I LOVE THE REALITY ERA


----------



## BK Festivus (Sep 10, 2007)

Oh my God Bradshaw please shut up.


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

I gotta put these guys over - Booker T helping to destroy kayfabe.


----------



## Swag (Apr 3, 2010)

Panzer said:


> Fuck the haters and bad booking. I want The Ascension to defy the odds and succeed!


same. #TeamAscension 

They'll be fine, Ascenion will be here for a while


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

I guess dumbass JBL forgot that the Ascension beat former tag team champions Miz and Mizdow. Fuck sakes, this is so stupid


----------



## LeaderOfM.D.R.S. (Nov 19, 2012)

Some of their power moves are fucking malicious holy christ :lol

That finisher is something to see too.


----------



## 5*RVD (Aug 14, 2006)

Better than the Killer Bees.


----------



## RustyPro (Mar 15, 2012)

Gotta love JBL ruining new talent.


----------



## MEMS (Jun 18, 2013)

Ha ha WTF are these jobbers?


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Isn't JBL supposed to be a heel? Shouldn't he be.. I don't know.. hyping the heels Vince?


----------



## safc-scotty (Sep 4, 2014)

Well, I really enjoyed that beat down to be fair. That little guy sold like a pro.


----------



## thingstoponder (Oct 23, 2014)

Stinger Fan said:


> Fuck this commentary . At least Booker tried to save it by giving them SOME credit for being tag team champions for a year and wanting to give them the benefit of the doubt.
> 
> Fuck JBL , seriously, fuck him


>implying he has any control over the lines he is fed


----------



## The_It_Factor (Aug 14, 2012)

W "let's try and ruin all of our up-and-coming stars and make them suck" WE


----------



## Rated R™ (Jul 2, 2006)

Never thought I'd say this, but I'm honestly sick and tired of Ambrose.


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

Ambrose like I'm The Doctor Now


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

Only in WWE can the ones who won a squash match get more shit on than the ones who just lost the match.


----------



## Oscirus (Nov 20, 2007)

Am I smoking crack? Why the hell are the face announcers defending the heels from the heel announcer?


----------



## TheBkMogul (Jul 28, 2011)

Those poor jobbers never even got names. :lel


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

I use this reference all the time


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

*Fucking Ambrose :lmao*


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

"You won't go blind." Ooh.


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

A masturbation joke? :lol


----------



## Markus123 (Mar 25, 2014)

wtf? :lol


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

These segments are horrible


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 21, 2011)

lmao, trust me


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Ambrose flips it on the Dr. :maury

Wouldn't have happened with Dr Shelby


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Who the fuck wrote that?


----------



## VIPER (Nov 29, 2014)

Jesus, JBL shut the fuck up and do your damn job of putting over talent, not being a fuck face shit head old retired fat ass wrestler who's still bitter because he's shit.

:fuckthis

God. This fucking company.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Turn to see Ascension clobbering jobbers... why couldn't that stay in the past. I don't get why some people want to see matches that will always only be a squash?

And what the hell is with that Ambrose skit... what in the fuck?


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

Worst acting ever :ti


----------



## Frost99 (Apr 24, 2006)

WAIT? When in the hell did that happen? Great backstage skits the WWE, I was reminded at nauseum at how Cena FAILED 2nite instead of more Ambrose & that rape Dr.


----------



## JDTheAlpha (May 24, 2013)

Viktor is okay, but I cant take Konnor seriously after what I saw from him in that original NXT show, with Del Rio being his coach I believe.

And damn it, what are they doing with Ambrose?


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

:batista3


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

fucking hell


----------



## jorgovan21 (Feb 3, 2014)

I wonder what changed Lanny Poffo's mind about putting Savage in...Next should be Owen Hart, tbh


----------



## The_It_Factor (Aug 14, 2012)

I'm not sure that I can handle this.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Ok so when is the induction for these "blackballed" guys?


----------



## Joe88 (Nov 2, 2013)

FUCK OFF MCMAHOn!!!


----------



## thingstoponder (Oct 23, 2014)

MEMS said:


> Ha ha WTF are these jobbers?


I guess WWE listened to Stone Cold.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

The Seventh Son is basically Dark Souls The Movie! :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

"And yes, it is weird that you sit down when you pee".. Guys, I'm a weirdo sometimes.


----------



## I'm a Mercenary (Nov 10, 2014)

Is this supposed to be comedy?


----------



## latinoheat4life2 (Mar 13, 2013)

Joseph92 said:


> Why do they keep saying they are better than LOD and Road Warriors? Shouldn't they be say they are better than the current tag teams? It's not like they are going to start a feud with LOD or Road Warriors.


Road warriors are LOD.


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

"You won't go blind" Wait a minute................


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

Who is this jobber therapist?


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

:lol


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

Them Ambrose segments were truly awful


----------



## RustyPro (Mar 15, 2012)

JDTheAlpha said:


> Viktor is okay, but I cant take Konnor seriously after what I saw from him in that original NXT show, with Del Rio being his coach I believe.
> 
> And damn it, what are they doing with Ambrose?


that was Brodus Clay


----------



## MEMS (Jun 18, 2013)

JBL has to receive the Fall of Man next week. HAS TO


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

VForViper said:


> Jesus, JBL shut the fuck up and do your damn job of putting over talent, not being a fuck face shit head old retired fat ass wrestler who's still bitter because he's shit.
> 
> :fuckthis
> 
> God. This fucking company.


He is doing his job. Problem is you know who's telling him what he can/can't say. I'd get mad about it, but it's The Ascension and honestly they do suck.


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

wkc_23 said:


> "And yes, it is weird that you sit down when you pee".. Guys, I'm a weirdo sometimes.


When I just cleaned the toilet sometimes I don't want to ruin it immediately.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

Chrome said:


> How long are they gonna squash jobber teams? A week or 2 is fine, but let's start moving on soon.


They should doing that every week on live tv , you want to see then fight other top midcarders you do that on pay per views


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

It was obvious from the beginning what the WWE was going to do with Ambrose and the Dr. This company can only book underdogs and cartoon characters.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

I can't take The Ascension's finisher seriously. It looked good when it ended with the kick by Bram instead of what they do now. I don't know if Viktor just isn't comfortable with that move or what.


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

MEMS said:


> JBL has to receive the Fall of Man next week. HAS TO


This

Shut him the hell up.


----------



## The General (Nov 5, 2014)

Ambrose does so much better with his shit material than Reigns does with his. Just sayin'.


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

My side hurts. Ambrose should have a side career as a stand-up comic.


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

This is the 4th TNA commercial I've seen tonight.


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

thingstoponder said:


> >implying he has any control over the lines he is fed


I find it hard to believe he has zero input though. Booker is a face and actually gave them props while JBL (the heel), ragged on them the entire time.


----------



## Chad Allen (Nov 30, 2012)

Just so everybody knows Viktor is actually talented but the other one sucks.


----------



## JonMoxleyReborn (Sep 27, 2014)

It's obvious Ambrose turned what Vince gave him in an attempt to bury him into gold so Vince had to step it up a notch. This part of the segment sucked.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Beautiful advert from IFAW. Not enough done for animals


----------



## darkguy (Jan 2, 2006)

So who wants to boycott? 

People usually exaggerate

But this is truly the worst Raw ever


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

JBL, a heel, should not be burying other heels and needing a fucking _babyface_ commentator to put the guys over.

That cunt needs to go. Even letting him on the B, D, C what-the fuck-ever shows is still too much of a prominent position for him. Fire his ass.


----------



## Daemon_Rising (Jul 18, 2009)

VForViper said:


> Jesus, JBL shut the fuck up and do your damn job of putting over talent, not being a fuck face shit head old retired fat ass wrestler who's still bitter because he's shit.
> 
> :fuckthis
> 
> God. This fucking company.


The thing is, he IS doing his job, he is doing exactly what Vince wants him to do.

He is not like that IRL and doesn't talk with that accent or in that character. Don't misplace your blame or underestimate Vince and KD's influence and control over the commentary.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

SpeedStick said:


> They should doing that every week on live tv , you want to see then fight other top midcarders you do that on pay per views


No. Waste of TV time.


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

So they ran a local ad for the rumble here and it focused on Bryan.... Smackdown is all about Bryan this week. They're putting a lot of focus on him


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Lana :lenny


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

I miss two RAWs and see Ambrose playing reverse psychologist to a grown man who's bawling.

I never liked Ambrose but did he happen to fuck Steph and this is the punishment?


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

I got something for that red lipstick Lana........A big piece of meat.


----------



## The Renegade (Jul 19, 2011)

This final hour has actually been pretty solid. No real complaints.


----------



## Oscirus (Nov 20, 2007)

OMG the things I would do to Lana


----------



## cynical_ad (Jan 8, 2014)

Any dickhead who complains about these ambrose segments tonight is complete idiot. Best stuff ive seen in ages in getting someones character over with comedy, heavily rminds me of bryans Anger Management and that was instrumental in getting him over so well in 2012


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Lana needs to give some of that teeth whitener to Paige.


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

:maury I love Lana


----------



## Korvin (May 27, 2011)

Yes... start with the Usos.. start with GoldStar... Kill all of the stupid tag teams. Listen to JBL. LOL. Seriously though, having those 2 say the same stupid promo "we are better than the road warriors.." and then facing guys who are barely taller than Hornswoggle wont get them over. Another tag team thats doomed from the start thanks to the people who come up with these stupid ideas.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

I guess Kevin Nash is STILL in trouble haha


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Savage inducted by Hogan? Fuck No!


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

Vince told JBL to bury them cause they are HHH's pets and HHH doesn't care that much for them compared to others.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Rusev - the greatest US champion since Ambrose in terms of defences


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

*Too many promos, for fuck's sake. 

WWE needs a better balance between promos and matches.*


----------



## navybluehoodie (Apr 2, 2012)

Ambrose has already done this exact skit almost, so when it started I saw this coming.


----------



## Paul12907 (Mar 15, 2005)

Lana............


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

God lana's hair is annoying the fuck out of me right now


----------



## Undertakerowns (Jan 3, 2012)

They really do believe Bryan is an B + player. Having his return match on the B show? Against Kane? Sabotage the guy right away.


----------



## VIPER (Nov 29, 2014)

Lana doing better mic work than Reigns :lana


----------



## Markus123 (Mar 25, 2014)

Lana burying Rybacks story.


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Lana's hair is messy as hell tonight.


----------



## Stone Cold Crazy (Apr 19, 2011)

Random camera.


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

Oh my days .Lana seriously is fuckin outstanding.


----------



## Gojira_Shinigami (Jul 8, 2014)

Lana


----------



## RustyPro (Mar 15, 2012)

Jack Thwagger said:


> *Too many promos, for fuck's sake.
> 
> WWE needs a better balance between promos and matches.*


Yeah, I'm dying to see another pointless tag match or singles that will lead to nothing. At least this promo is building something.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

Jack Thwagger said:


> *Too many promos, for fuck's sake.
> 
> WWE needs a better balance between promos and matches.*


WWE need to be 2 hours with quick local jobber matches , and lots of storylines and promos, leaving the main event to have 2 top guys


----------



## BryanZiggler (Jun 26, 2014)

Jack Thwagger said:


> *Too many promos, for fuck's sake.
> 
> WWE needs a better balance between promos and matches.*


"This is sports-entertainment, not wrestling dammit" :vince3

Are you not sport entertained? :hunter


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Bruhh


----------



## Rated R™ (Jul 2, 2006)

"Ryback, I have a cigarette for you" - Rusev


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

VRsick said:


> God lana's hair is annoying the fuck out of me right now


The flyaways cannot be contained.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Can we get Lana to do a little turn around, pls? kada:


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

JBL and Vince are fucking racists.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

darkguy said:


> But this is truly the worst Raw ever


Words to this effect are used every week


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

BABU SAYS YOU ARE VERY VERY LUCKY MAN


----------



## RKOAJ (Sep 4, 2013)

Too much promos


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Oh good Rusev mentioned Cena

:cena5


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

Rusev is actually pretty good on the mic despite English not being his first language


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

NO NO NO


----------



## AJOutlaw (Apr 9, 2013)

Undertakerowns said:


> They really do believe Bryan is an B + player. Having his return match on the B show? Against Kane? Sabotage the guy right away.


It honestly could be more about making sure people tune in to the new timeslot. Hopefully.


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

28 other men? So Rusev wasn't even gonna win? :HA


----------



## 5*RVD (Aug 14, 2006)

There's no wrestling on the show. How much so far? 20 minutes at best.


----------



## Markus123 (Mar 25, 2014)

VForViper said:


> Lana doing better mic work than Reigns :lana


Rusev is doing better mic work than Reigns.


----------



## DG89 (Mar 13, 2012)

Cosmo Kramer said:


> Lana needs to give some of that teeth whitener to Paige.


Yeah, let's take one of the only naturally beautiful divas the WWE has and let's make her artificial like the rest of them. 

Teeth are not supposed to be white like pearls. That isn't natural.


----------



## _PX_ (Oct 17, 2006)

hmm I prefer Ambrose than Ryback TBH


----------



## mgman (Dec 21, 2010)

Rated R™ said:


> "Ryback, I have a cigarette for you" - Rusev


Ahahahaha!


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Rusev hide Lana he's coming for the titties


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

I don't like Jeans and tank top attire.

Looks like shit


----------



## The Renegade (Jul 19, 2011)

Dat pop!


----------



## The General (Nov 5, 2014)

Ambrose getting that Rusev rub. What a perfect guy to take the title off of him.


----------



## Gojira_Shinigami (Jul 8, 2014)

So is Ambrose ever going to confront Rollins again?


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Dirty Dean


----------



## JonMoxleyReborn (Sep 27, 2014)

NO!!!


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

*I have 0 interest in Ambrose/Rusev.

And there's too much fucking talking, good lord.*


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

Fuck I wish they kept the original version of Ambrose's theme


----------



## MEMS (Jun 18, 2013)

YES. I've been dying for this one.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

Ambrose going to fued with him now? Yeah he going to win this feud


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

Ambrose channeling that Michael Keaton in Pacific Heights


----------



## Daemon_Rising (Jul 18, 2009)

cynical_ad said:


> Any dickhead who complains about these ambrose segments tonight is complete idiot. Best stuff ive seen in ages in getting someones character over with comedy, heavily rminds me of bryans Anger Management and that was instrumental in getting him over so well in 2012


I've enjoyed Ambrose tonight, but Bryan was unquestionably over before his segments with Dr Shelby. It was Bryan and Team Hell No that helped the segments get over, hence why the segments continued for so many weeks.

To suggest that the magical key to getting a superstar over is to have them do comedy segments with psychiatrists is a bit daft.


----------



## Nuski (Apr 5, 2010)

oh my another ambrose job


----------



## RKOAJ (Sep 4, 2013)

Cena is lame


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Ambrose needs to have word with Rusev on gimmick infringement by not defending the U.S. Title


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

SpeedStick said:


> WWE need to be 2 hours with quick local jobber matches , and lots of storylines and promos, leaving the main event to have 2 top guys


So you want an even more outdated product on TV? Seriously?


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

We need Sheamus


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

HHHbkDX said:


> 28 other men? So Rusev wasn't even gonna win? :HA


Ryback AND 28 other men, dumbass.


----------



## VIPER (Nov 29, 2014)

So.......Rusev and Ambrose now?

Does he want his title back? Maybe he can finally defend it against people.


----------



## Undertakerowns (Jan 3, 2012)

Ambrose to job to Rusev. WWE is the greatest at killing stars not making them.


----------



## Markus123 (Mar 25, 2014)

Ambrose gonna get buried even further.


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

Seriously, did Ambrose fuck Steph? Like why is he getting terrible segments?


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

Ugh, I can't stand seeing Ambrose job.


----------



## RustyPro (Mar 15, 2012)

HHHbkDX said:


> 28 other men? So Rusev wasn't even gonna win? :HA


He said Ryback and 28 others.


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

Barrett wins IC then jobs to Sin Cara and only appears to be a lumber jack, wtf.


----------



## Arthurgos (Feb 22, 2011)

It is way to damn obvious the Rumble is coming up... All of these filler mini feuds just to get us to the Rumble can get tiring when obvious.


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

I don't really understand Ambrose feuding with Rusev , like literally no reason for them to go at eachother and Ambrose isn't winning the rumble either.


----------



## RKOAJ (Sep 4, 2013)

:sodone:sodone:sodone:sodone:sodone


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Cosmo Kramer said:


> We need Sheamus


Beast of a worker. Would love to see Sheamus vs Suzuki.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Gojira_Shinigami said:


> So is Ambrose ever going to confront Rollins again?


Knowing WWE they will just act like none of that ever happened.


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

Ambrose the man who has been swept in his most recent feuds is now going to face a man who has yet to lose a feud. What a battle of the titans this should be.


----------



## LokiAmbrose (Dec 18, 2012)

So... that was it? 30 seconds and commercial? And what about the evaluation for Royal Rumble? They forgot it? Ok, in that case I hope they did, that was stupid.


----------



## Oui Monsieur-hehe (Dec 9, 2014)

DG89 said:


> Yeah, let's take one of the only naturally beautiful divas the WWE has and let's make her artificial like the rest of them.
> 
> Teeth are not supposed to be white like pearls. That isn't natural.


Paige was getting her teeth whitened in the 'Fighting with my Family' documentary.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

TheLooseCanon said:


> Beast of a worker. Would love to see Sheamus vs Suzuki.


David Suzuki and Kenzo Suzuki with Sheamus running both over with a Suzuki Kizashi


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

Ambrose gunna get buried again


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)




----------



## RKOAJ (Sep 4, 2013)

Jericho use to call Steph a Hoo and 2 years later they become business partner.


----------



## Arthurgos (Feb 22, 2011)

Big Dog said:


> Barrett wins IC then jobs to Sin Cara and only appears to be a lumber jack, wtf.


Not so sure he jobbed to him he wrecked him after the match...


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

Ambrose should wear the Sycho Sid attire if he wants the jeans.

Take of the top, and add real wrestling boots and knee pads with the jeans. It looked bad ass on Sid.

His current attire is awful.


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

Undertakerowns said:


> Ambrose to job to Rusev. WWE is the greatest at killing stars not making them.


Welllll, to be fair they've been building up Rusev for a good long while now. They just aren't good at making babyfaces, they can make a solid heel who will get his momentum derailed by facing Cena though. That's what they know


----------



## The General (Nov 5, 2014)

Big Dog said:


> Barrett wins IC then jobs to Sin Cara and only appears to be a lumber jack, wtf.


Yea, that's bullshit. All that work with Dolph building up the IC title and they completely dropped the ball the minute he lost it. Barrett needs air time AND he needs to look like a beast. Still don't understand that job last week.


----------



## Weezy the WWF Fan (Aug 11, 2013)

I'm calling it. Rawlins is Borked by Lazer tonite


----------



## Frost99 (Apr 24, 2006)

If this story doesn't lead to Dean getting in Lana's skirt then it just NOT worth watching


----------



## mgman (Dec 21, 2010)

Xobeh said:


> Seriously, did Ambrose fuck Steph? Like why is he getting terrible segments?


Whatwith the whole Macho Man Randy Savage HOF induction, it's seems more and more like they got a new scapegoat :O


----------



## MrWalsh (Feb 21, 2010)

If ambrose was being buried he'd be the one stuck with no feud like wyatt so I guess there's an upside to his situation although losing sucks


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

Erik. said:


> Ryback AND 28 other men, dumbass.


Woah. Sorry. Don't get your panties in a bunch.


----------



## deathslayer (Feb 19, 2013)

Were they even looking at the time?


----------



## VIPER (Nov 29, 2014)

Random, unrelated question....

What are these "points" I see underneath my avi pic?


----------



## gaz0301 (Nov 20, 2012)

LokiAmbrose said:


> So... that was it? 30 seconds and commercial? And what about the evaluation for Royal Rumble? They forgot it? Ok, in that case I hope they did, that was stupid.


Considering how much I slate creative, I must give them the benefit by pointing out Ambrose got the forms signed so they did wrap that up.


----------



## Daemon_Rising (Jul 18, 2009)

Who says this is a feud, it just looks like a match to me, talk about overreacting.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Oregon scored!!! :mark:


----------



## cynical_ad (Jan 8, 2014)

Rusevs is actually half decenr on the mic aprt from him dipping into an american accent slightly.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Cosmo Kramer said:


> David Suzuki and Kenzo Suzuki with Sheamus running both over with a Suzuki Kizashi


Minoru Suzuki vs Sheamus.


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

Love rusevs lisp.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

Will Ambrose be the man to have Rusev's number then dya think?


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

The General said:


> Yea, that's bullshit. All that work with Dolph building up the IC title and they completely dropped the ball the minute he lost it. Barrett needs air time AND he needs to look like a beast. Still don't understand that job last week.


What? You were expecting some progression? unk2


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

RustyPro said:


> He said Ryback and 28 others.


Thanks for clarifying. My bad.


----------



## LokiAmbrose (Dec 18, 2012)

Poor Ambrose, the Knee is the Shoulder of 2015.


----------



## Wildcat410 (Jul 5, 2009)

On one hand, Ambrose vs Rusev should be all kinds of good if given half a chance. On the other, I don't really want to see either guy lose. Decisions, decisions.


----------



## JonMoxleyReborn (Sep 27, 2014)

The losing streak vs The winning streak!


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

*This RAW has just bored me. Not necessarily bad, but nothing has really happened, none of the promos/segments were exceptional, and all of the matches were just 'oh, okay' and there was so few of them.

Only good thing was Macho Man being announced for the Hall of Fame.

Wish Swagger would just announce he's taking a break because the product isn't even bad, it's just 'meh' and I don't wanna keep tuning in for a chance to see him if he ain't showing.*


----------



## The_It_Factor (Aug 14, 2012)

So Orton not returning to TV until the Rumble?


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

HHHbkDX said:


> Thanks for clarifying. My bad.


"You nearly lost your push with that question" :vince2


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

Why isn't Rusev bringing back the European title.


----------



## MEMS (Jun 18, 2013)

No better guy to stop the Rusev machine than Dean. He deserves the rub after all the jobbing.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

At least in a feud with Rusev, when Dean loses b/c he is distracted by Lana the adult and teenage make audience will understand

:ambrose4 :lana


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Give Dean the win! Makes a surprise to a random Raw.


----------



## Paul12907 (Mar 15, 2005)

VForViper said:


> Random, unrelated question....
> 
> What are these "points" I see underneath my avi pic?


How many people have fapped to your sig


----------



## darkguy (Jan 2, 2006)

Z. Kusano said:


> Words to this effect are used every week


Tell me I'm wrong though.

What exactly was memorable tonight?
What exactly was accomplished?

Brock has appeared twice and has done nothing.
12 men needed to beat Cena
Naomi/Alicia ....Paige/Nikki were both horrible
Miz vs Jimmy was quick.
Ambrose has a weird promo
Bryan vs Kane set up...yea that Kane....
Reigns beat Luke Harper only to be knocked out by Big Show...okay I guess that's some progress leading somewhere.

Literally over an hour worth of promos between Dean, Authority, and Miz/Mizdow.

Has anyone been entertained in the least? Guess maybe this Dean/Rusev match might be good

Edit: J/K


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

Ambrose will never win a match again


----------



## VIPER (Nov 29, 2014)

Did someone swear? :mark:


----------



## bonkertons (Aug 23, 2014)

Dean with the selling, plus the "OH FUCK"... I love it.


----------



## RKOAJ (Sep 4, 2013)

Not a bad Raw better than last week but they need to balanced between Promo's and matches.


----------



## deathslayer (Feb 19, 2013)

Ambrose mouthed the f word lol


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

Cosmo Kramer said:


> "You nearly lost your push with that question" :vince2


Cena's gonna bury me anyway :cena2


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

KingLobos said:


> Why isn't Rusev bringing back the European title.


Or at least call it the Russian championship ffs.


----------



## Shining_Wizard1979 (Sep 8, 2009)

A-C-P said:


> Ambrose needs to have word with Rusev on gimmick infringement by not defending the U.S. Title


The Miz did it first.


----------



## RustyPro (Mar 15, 2012)

AMBROSELOSESLOL


----------



## Undertakerowns (Jan 3, 2012)

KingLobos said:


> Why isn't Rusev bringing back the European title.


Because he is Russian.


----------



## Dawnbreaker (Jun 17, 2014)

AMBROSELOSESLOL


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

lol


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Come on!


----------



## The_It_Factor (Aug 14, 2012)

Uhhhhhh





Wut?


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

I knew it'd finish like that. Bullshit finishes all night


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Good grief. You can't make it up.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

What the hell???


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Did they really pull that finish out of the dustbing too? O fucking christ this shit is just not watchable.


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

Poor Dean... he's too fucking good for this shit.


----------



## Markus123 (Mar 25, 2014)

what?


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

Thank goodness. Now Ambrose to beat the crap out of Rusev.

Nvm...


----------



## The One Man Gang (Feb 18, 2014)

:maury:maury:maury:maury:maury


----------



## Frost99 (Apr 24, 2006)

Another match, another loss once again a MEANINGLESS Raw for Ambrose


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

RustyPro said:


> AMBROSELOSESLOL



Just when you thought they couldn't find another way for Ambrose to lose 
:maury


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Wow, they just made Ambrose look like a complete goof.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

When was the last time Ambrose won a match?


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

Ambrose should start saying "No" to this kind of booking.


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

:fuckthis


----------



## The General (Nov 5, 2014)

This is fine as setup to Dean's eventual win over him. No complaints about a RAW TKO with that payoff in sight.


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

Stopping matches because a guy is hurt = fucking retarded.


----------



## RandomLurker (Dec 6, 2012)

AHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

That ending did nothing to help Rusev or Ambrose. Such idiotic booking


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

As i said, buried again


----------



## MR-Bolainas (Dec 30, 2014)

ambrose really likes to job it seems


----------



## Undertakerowns (Jan 3, 2012)

That was worse than losing.


----------



## RKOAJ (Sep 4, 2013)

umm


----------



## freezingtsmoove (Jul 4, 2014)

Good call by the ref Dean could barely walk. This doesnt look kayfabe I think Dean is injured


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

Ambrose was just treated like the biggest fucking jobber. At least have him fight back or something.


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

Ambrose can't win a match to save his life, holy hell. I'm amazed he isn't coming out to crickets at this point.


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

Wait, what the fuck happened? I looked away for a bit and the match just randomly ended :lmao


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

"Health of the opponent"? In a company that has Hell in a Cell.......

Make rules as you go.


----------



## Rated R™ (Jul 2, 2006)

:lmao look at Seth, shit just got real.


----------



## deathslayer (Feb 19, 2013)

The General said:


> This is fine as setup to Dean's eventual win over him. No complaints about a RAW TKO with that payoff in sight.


Except there isn't a payoff.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Joseph92 said:


> When was the last time Ambrose won a match?



The contract on a pole match with Cena before HIAC I believe


----------



## LokiAmbrose (Dec 18, 2012)

Where was that "article" about Ambrose winning the Rumble again?


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

Jack Thwagger said:


> *This RAW has just bored me. Not necessarily bad, but nothing has really happened, none of the promos/segments were exceptional, and all of the matches were just 'oh, okay' and there was so few of them.
> 
> Only good thing was Macho Man being announced for the Hall of Fame.
> 
> Wish Swagger would just announce he's taking a break because the product isn't even bad, it's just 'meh' and I don't wanna keep tuning in for a chance to see him if he ain't showing.*


You called it earlier in the day when you predicted RAW would be garbage. I don't get how a company with this much talent puts on one bad show after another. The only segment I've enjoyed was the Macho Man one. 

Off topic, I'm curious about these "points" too.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Did Ambrose take a shit on Vince's desk or something?.. He's looked like a complete loser the past couple months.


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

It's WW-fucking-E, so of course the most charismatic member of The Shield is the one doing this shit.


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

Chrome said:


> Wow, they just made Ambrose look like a complete goof.


Surprised? :HHH2


----------



## The_It_Factor (Aug 14, 2012)

Joseph92 said:


> When was the last time Ambrose won a match?


Hmm... When was the last lunar eclipse?


----------



## Wildcat410 (Jul 5, 2009)

Wow, did Ambrose piss in Vince's cereal or something?


----------



## gaz0301 (Nov 20, 2012)

Terrible booking all round. Nobody benefits from that really. Ambrose needs to be given some wins soon.


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

Is it me or the fact there's been little build up for the rumble or any matches (other than the title one) a bit worrying since there's just one more RAW to go?


----------



## deathslayer (Feb 19, 2013)

freezingtsmoove said:


> Good call by the ref Dean could barely walk. This doesnt look kayfabe I think Dean is injured


It's just good selling.


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

Spongebob in 3D? THE FUCK IS THAT? :westbrook3


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

darkguy said:


> Tell me I'm wrong though.
> 
> What exactly was memorable tonight?
> What exactly was accomplished?
> ...


:woah I agree with your original post. I say it too.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Trifektah said:


> Stopping matches because a guy is hurt = fucking retarded.


We are now officially getting the worst of WCW, AWA, WWE, and now the fucking NWA all on one fucking show... it's like they are trying to be the worst wrestling show in history. Holy fucking shit...


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

freezingtsmoove said:


> This doesnt look kayfabe I think Dean is injured


A lot of us thought that about Seth Rollins several months back, but he played us like a damn fiddle!


----------



## BryanZiggler (Jun 26, 2014)

freezingtsmoove said:


> Good call by the ref Dean could barely walk. This doesnt look kayfabe I think Dean is injured


its kayfabe, wyatt targeted his knee the whole of last weeks match he was doing the same on SD


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

LokiAmbrose said:


> Where was that "article" about Ambrose winning the Rumble again?


Maybe they are swerving. Pushing Reigns and Bryan in our faces while Dean loses and boom, Ambrose wins! 

But this is 2015 WWE, they aren't that smart.


----------



## Frost99 (Apr 24, 2006)

WOW Tom Phillips "Dean Ambrose just like to screw around with shrinks"


----------



## The One Man Gang (Feb 18, 2014)

can't believe at one time I actually had hope for a Shield triple threat match at Mania for the title. :JLCsad


----------



## The General (Nov 5, 2014)

deathslayer said:


> Except there isn't a payoff.


Of course there is. They wouldn't even plant the seeds for this feud if Dean wasn't going to be the one to end the streak. Don't be silly.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

KINGPIN said:


> Surprised? :HHH2


----------



## deathslayer (Feb 19, 2013)

The_It_Factor said:


> Hmm... When was the last lunar eclipse?


More recent than Dean's last win.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Time for Cena.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

deathslayer said:


> It's just good selling.


and bad booking


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

The One Man Gang said:


> can't believe at one time I actually had hope for a Shield triple threat match at Mania for the title. :JLCsad


Knowing this company, they'll have Ambrose squash Lesnar, Reigns, Rollins, and Cena within the next 2 months just to fuck with everyone :maury


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

HHHbkDX said:


> Spongebob in 3D? THE FUCK IS THAT? :westbrook3



Not enough weed in the world for that


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

freezingtsmoove said:


> Good call by the ref Dean could barely walk. This doesnt look kayfabe I think Dean is injured


:deanfpalm


----------



## MEMS (Jun 18, 2013)

Two straight Raws without a main event.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Smackdown looks like it will be pretty good this week.


----------



## deathslayer (Feb 19, 2013)

The General said:


> Of course there is. They wouldn't even plant the seeds for this feud if Dean wasn't going to be the one to end the streak. Don't be silly.


They planted seeds months ahead for Dean to finally beat Rollins, see what happened.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Contract signing time.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

The General said:


> Of course there is. They wouldn't even plant the seeds for this feud if Dean wasn't going to be the one to end the streak. Don't be silly.


Um... those were old shows on the network from years ago that had sense and logic. This current WWE has banned such things like intelligent stories and thought out feuds.


----------



## MR-Bolainas (Dec 30, 2014)

i said it, 
this thursday bryan vs kane
ops


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

yes the game is back in the ring.


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

The One Man Gang said:


> can't believe at one time I actually had hope for a Shield triple threat match at Mania for the title. :JLCsad


You poor fool


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Now, the ever so popular contract signing time filler main event.


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

Cena's going to be standing tall.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

A contract signing...I wonder how this will end?


----------



## VIPER (Nov 29, 2014)

I hope something epic happens :cheer

And the crowd still chanting "HOOOOOOE" :cheer


----------



## Frost99 (Apr 24, 2006)

We started with talking & damnit will FINISH with talking because it's sports entertainment :vince2


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

$9.99


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

The only way this segment can be good is if Brock beats Rollins ass.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

A-C-P said:


> A contract signing...I wonder how this will end?


Swerve... they all hug it out!


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

Tonight's last segment is sure to appear in a thrilling WWE Network _Countdown_ special of all-time best contract signings.


----------



## RustyPro (Mar 15, 2012)

swerve Rollins cash in?


----------



## Stone Cold Crazy (Apr 19, 2011)

Inb4 Randy Orton!


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Seth vs Zayn would / will be so sick.


----------



## bonkertons (Aug 23, 2014)

TheLooseCanon said:


> Maybe they are swerving. Pushing Reigns and Bryan in our faces while Dean loses and boom, Ambrose wins!
> 
> But this is 2015 WWE, they aren't that smart.


Part of me thinks that's the only reason why you would ever book a top guy this badly, to really build up some kind of underdog angle and make his win seem "out of nowhere". But, every time I think of that possibility I instantly flick myself in the nut sack, since it's a guarantee not to happen.


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

Is the entire fucking point of every show to plug the network as much as possible?


----------



## MoneyStax (May 10, 2011)

Oh joy, wonder how this is going to end?


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

:lmao Triple H's trolling is GOAT.


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

Seth Rollins is the only rising star WWE seems to be booking right in terms of his character.


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

They're making Cena look like such a huge jerk. :lol


----------



## VIPER (Nov 29, 2014)

GOAT intro for Cena. He should do that when it's HOF time :clap

Those empty seats :lol


----------



## Soul Man Danny B (Dec 30, 2013)

Trips with dat Cena burial... :lol


----------



## MR-Bolainas (Dec 30, 2014)

John Cena Sucks, John Cena Sucks, John Cena Sucks


----------



## Daemon_Rising (Jul 18, 2009)

Hustle Loyalty and Broken Promises :lmao


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Why can't they all just come out and beat the fuck out of each other instead of sitting it up with a fake contract signing.


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

Holy shit crickets


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

Has Cena ever had facial hair?


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

It sounds like Vince writes a lot of Dean's stuff: juvenile jokes about men peeing while sitting down, masturbation etc., so he's got the fact that he delivers that shit like a fucking pro going for him, I guess... yeah.

Buryin' Dean and Crushin' Dreams.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Ok serious question, is Rollins the first MITB winner to actually get a title match without cashing in while still holding the case?


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Man this show is so ass. This reminds me of one of those sitcoms who are at the final stages of death by the 7th, 8th or 9th season.


----------



## Markus123 (Mar 25, 2014)

the biggest swerve of a contract signing would be for them to sign the contract shake hands and go home.


----------



## The_It_Factor (Aug 14, 2012)

Only a few more minutes and I can get back to watching the recently added episodes of Raw from '96


----------



## Paul12907 (Mar 15, 2005)

Keep Calm
And Boo this Man


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

What are the odds a fight breaks out?


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

Lesnar on 3 segments in one show :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Zayniac said:


> Seth vs Zayn would / will be so sick.


WWE is not predictable at all. :laugh:


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

If :rollins cash in here and goes into Rumble as champ, I would mark.


----------



## x78 (May 23, 2012)

This show is a fucking joke. Literally everyone has been buried tonight, intentionally or unintentionally. I can't honestly believe that the treatment of guys like Ambrose and Reigns is this company's idea of pushing someone. Vince has to go.


----------



## The General (Nov 5, 2014)

deathslayer said:


> They planted seeds months ahead for Dean to finally beat Rollins, see what happened.





Kabraxal said:


> Um... those were old shows on the network from years ago that had sense and logic. This current WWE has banned such things like intelligent stories and thought out feuds.


I don't know... I guess I'm just not as jaded as most. It's the easiest way to making him instantly credible again in the ring. They can't be that dense, right?


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

TheLooseCanon said:


> Why can't they all just come out and beat the fuck out of each other instead of sitting it up with a fake contract signing.



That happens after the signing :jericho2


----------



## Weezy the WWF Fan (Aug 11, 2013)

BORK LAZER!!!!


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

The World Wrestling Entertainment World Heavyweight Champion?

Has a nice ring to it. Especially the double world.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

2nd appearance tonight for the former UFC champion; overtime = :vince$ = :vince7 = unk2


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

THE BEAST!


----------



## Daemon_Rising (Jul 18, 2009)

I thought keeping Brock off TV was supposed to turn him into a special attraction?

Why is he coming out to crickets. Maybe because the Special Attraction idea was flawed from the start.


----------



## kakashi101 (Mar 17, 2012)

Cena talks a lot of smack considering how bad Brock has molested him in the past and how fast Brock could snap his neck and kill him if he wanted to. 

I really wish Cena would get beaten up in real life by pissing off the wrong person, Cena, just like CM Punk needs some humility beaten into him.


----------



## Paul12907 (Mar 15, 2005)

A-C-P said:


> Ok serious question, is Rollins the first MITB winner to actually get a title match without cashing in while still holding the case?


Edge had a title match after he won a Gold Rush tourney in 2005, the match he won the title shot in is the match Lita turned on Kane to join him.


----------



## mgman (Dec 21, 2010)

Remember this at 1:32:






Was Stephanie channeling her underage self when Macho Man snapped his Slim Jim into her? Just sayin'. Thought it would be appropriate since they're inducting Randy Savage in such a disastrous way. Plus it kind of makes sense that they have their 21st century Macho Man in Ambrose with the way they're booking him.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

IWGP title mention!!!!!!!!!!!! :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Undertakerowns (Jan 3, 2012)

Brock Lesnar didn't deserve the streak. It wasn't worth it. He is diminished goods.


----------



## Frost99 (Apr 24, 2006)

Umm little confused about the whole "friends" argument sure Ziggler/Ryback & Rowan didn't like the authority but when in the HELL did they become friends with Mr. Smiles?

Cena dumped shit on Ziggler both literally & figuratively in 2012

Ryback sent Cena through a stage wall & Cean put him through the roof of ambulance

Rowan well who knows why the fuck Rowan does anything but remember he was apart of the Wyatt family the same family that looked to bring down Cena just last year.

Oh yeah the actions of REAL friends right there :vince


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

LOL at that sign

Ratings
Are 
Weak 

:lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## VIPER (Nov 29, 2014)

But wait, there's gonna be talking guys. Totally didn't see that coming opcorn

I bet Cena will be all "Grrr, I'm mad now! It's time to call upon the powers of Krypton and the CENATION so I can RISE ABOVE with Hustle, Loyalty, and Respect!"

*Fade in "My Time Is Now"*


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

:jbl: "There is nothing Brock Lesnar hasn't conquered!"

Except for the U.S., IC and Tag Team Titles. 

Still a lifelong fan of Bork, though. :I


----------



## Tommy-V (Sep 4, 2006)

I'm surprised that 'Rating are weak' sign hasn't been confiscated.


----------



## Daemon_Rising (Jul 18, 2009)

A-C-P said:


> Ok serious question, is Rollins the first MITB winner to actually get a title match without cashing in while still holding the case?


Daniel Bryan got one.


----------



## RatherBeAtNitro (Jun 25, 2014)

Rollins is what's Seth for business


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

The General said:


> I don't know... I guess I'm just not as jaded as most. It's the easiest way to making him instantly credible again in the ring. They can't be that dense, right?


Been asking that for years... now it's just a "Yes, they are that dense". It's sad, but the WWE has just lost it.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Cash in now! Do it now!


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

I'm getting double cross vibes with Heyman/Rollins/Bork. I don't think that would be the best idea though.


----------



## Frost99 (Apr 24, 2006)

The way Cena's moving about, does he need to take a leak or something? Great keeping it in the moment D'bag


----------



## The_It_Factor (Aug 14, 2012)

Lol, Heyman

"... I wasn't done yet"


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

Olivia Pope said:


> Seth Rollins is the only rising star WWE seems to be booking right in terms of his character.


I guess Rusev that need to destroy more people during his matches


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

Lumpy McRighteous said:


> :jbl: "There is nothing Brock Lesnar hasn't conquered!"
> 
> Except for the U.S., IC and Tag Team Titles.
> 
> Still a lifelong fan of Bork, though. :I


Those are for B+ players.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Shouldn't contract signings be the Monday before the PPV?


----------



## JDTheAlpha (May 24, 2013)

Im just glad Cena doesnt have a mic in his hand


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

The walrus is not happy..


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

:jay2 at the "Vacant > Lesnar" sign.

Vacant vs. Lesnar for the title at 'Mania = :vince$


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

Tommy-V said:


> I'm surprised that 'Rating are weak' sign hasn't been confiscated.


At this point I don't even think the E knows what ratings are so they probably don't get the sign.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

What's to stop Seth from cashing in after the match if he loses? 

Seth's got a pretty good deal here.


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

Seth going in


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

Rollns The Real MVP


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

Sick promo from Rollins.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Okay... Seth just lightign it up right now. Fuck.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Holy fuck, get rekt Heyman. You don't hear me saying that too often.


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

THIS IS GOLDEN


----------



## VIPER (Nov 29, 2014)

NO BITCHES DO NOT START CHANTING FOR ROLLINS NOW :cry

Fickle ass crowd :lol


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

JDTheAlpha said:


> Im just glad Cena doesnt have a mic in his hand


That because he look like he need to get to a bathroom , look at his legs


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

TELL EM HOW YOU FEEL SETH!


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

Fucking SETH ROLLINS.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Incoming "Seth, shut up and let the grown ups talk!" :cena4


----------



## JDTheAlpha (May 24, 2013)

Rollins isnt playing around :mark:


----------



## Kevin_McAdams (Jan 3, 2012)

Holy fucking shit Seth going hard in the paint.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

So have they just forgotten that Cena is in this match? 

I don't mind. I'm just asking.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Paul looking at Brock like.....ok take em' out. :lol


----------



## Solf (Aug 24, 2014)

SETH MOTHERFUCKING ROLLINS


----------



## The General (Nov 5, 2014)

Seth for Business. Have a seat, Heyman.


----------



## LeaderOfM.D.R.S. (Nov 19, 2012)

Seth's nickname needs to be Young Gawd cuz he blessing all of us right now with holy water.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

KINGPIN said:


> Those are for B+ players.


Fair point. :brock


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Rollins actually holding his own on the mic. bama


----------



## Undertakerowns (Jan 3, 2012)

Seth Rollins is getting good on the mic. Give Reigns some pointers.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Rollins is a fucking God.


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

Don't let Cena open his damn mouth.


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

Lumpy McRighteous said:


> Vacant vs. Lesnar for the title at 'Mania = :vince$


Throw in The Ascension vs. Harlem Heat as the co-main and you've got the greatest Mania ever.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Cena looks lost without a mic.


----------



## Billy Kidman (Aug 17, 2008)

Rollins. :clap


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

Seth doing great with this shitty script 8*D


----------



## The_It_Factor (Aug 14, 2012)

TripleG said:


> What's to stop Seth from cashing in after the match if he loses?
> 
> Seth's got a pretty good deal here.


This. I really hope WWE realized this doesn't make sense and accounts for it (Rollins "injury"/kayfabe leaves match on a stretcher or something).


----------



## cynical_ad (Jan 8, 2014)

&#55357;&#56399;&#55357;&#56399;&#55357;&#56399;&#55357;&#56399; Rollins is brilliant on the mic now. Hes really come leaps and bounds since he came to the main roster.


----------



## Tommy-V (Sep 4, 2006)

Rollins looking stronger than Reigns.


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

THE BEAST TALKS


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

Tell us about PISS
Lesnar we need information on it running down legs


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

"Mr. Curb Stomp" :brock


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Holy Crap! How much extra did Brock charge Vince to actually speak


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Oh look it's cena :eyeroll


----------



## bonkertons (Aug 23, 2014)

THE FUTURE
Mr. Money In The Bank
The Architect
The MVP
Future WWE Champ By March

...many different names for Seth...all accurate though.


----------



## funnyfaces1 (Jan 3, 2012)

:lol That was terrible Brock


----------



## Soul Man Danny B (Dec 30, 2013)

Not a fan of Cena, but he can cut a good, serious babyface promo when he's so inclined.


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

MISTER CURBSTOMP :brock


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

Shut the fuck up Cena. Just shut your fucking mouth.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Did Cena just admit that him and Lesnar are going to team up against Seth?


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

I'm all for asskickings.


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

Cena with the squiggliest of signatures.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

DGenerationMC said:


> Throw in The Ascension vs. Harlem Heat as the co-main and you've got the greatest Mania ever.


:dredead

BOOK IT, VINCE!


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

I spoke too soon!


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Gahhh... Cena is too much of a telephone tough guy.


----------



## PirateMonkE (Sep 22, 2005)

Oh, Cena took off his hat, that means he's being serious.


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Just once I want someone to throw that hat back at Cena. :lol


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Rollins killing it once again. You da real MVP.


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

Stephanie has such a boner for Seth


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

:rollins Da Star in that Ring!


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

Triple H looks like he doesn't want to be out there lol


----------



## JoMoxRKO (Feb 8, 2011)

Rollins out there making me proud!!!


----------



## kakashi101 (Mar 17, 2012)

Cena no selling that german suplex. What a douche


----------



## LeaderOfM.D.R.S. (Nov 19, 2012)

Brock ate a FU on Raw? :mark:


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

Dumbass Cena. You're such a tough guy, douche.


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

why does this motherfucker jump


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Cena looked like he tried to do a kip up from the German Suplex and he couldn't do it, lol.


----------



## Frost99 (Apr 24, 2006)

How many wrestler's does it take to put over a main event? 

Alright you got me trick question, there really aren't any wrestler's in the ring b/c there sport entertainers damnit :vince3


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Uh. No sell a German Suplex... What an ass.


----------



## Tommy-V (Sep 4, 2006)

Cash in Rollins!


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

CENA DOESN'T Sell FOR NO ONE... APPARENTLY ROLLINS DOESN'T EITHER! :jay2:


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

He should Cash in!


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

I saw you no selling, Cena


----------



## The One Man Gang (Feb 18, 2014)

Air Curb Stomp to Cena.


----------



## VIPER (Nov 29, 2014)

Oh shit Seth! :mark:


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

Cena no-sold that German Suplex like a champ!


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

I think lesnars face really got stomped


Edit: uhh why wouldn't Seth cash in?


----------



## The_It_Factor (Aug 14, 2012)

Solid


----------



## Billy Kidman (Aug 17, 2008)

YOUR NEXT WWE WORLD HEAVYWEIGHT CHAMPION.


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

CASH IN NOW


----------



## JDTheAlpha (May 24, 2013)

I fucking hate how Cena sells the curb stomp. Good job by Lesnar tho.


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

Rollins is goat lol


----------



## thingstoponder (Oct 23, 2014)

I was laying in my bed ready to fall asleep and then "Mr. Curb Stomp" made me get up and post here

:lmao

holy fuck that curb stomp looked brutal on lazer


----------



## bonkertons (Aug 23, 2014)

Holy shit... Rollins laying out CENA and BROCK!!! Legit didn't see that coming to end the show.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Good finish. This show is still ass though.


----------



## Soul Man Danny B (Dec 30, 2013)

Rollins curb stomping mofos left and right... :mark:


----------



## Lord Wolfe (Feb 4, 2011)

MAKE A GIF OF THAT SUPLEX. CENA GLIDED THROUGH THE AIR..


----------



## Con27 (Apr 12, 2013)

Fuck yeah Rollins!! :mark:


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

ROLLINS GOATING.

:mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

RyanPelley said:


> Uh. No sell a German Suplex... What an ass.


Exactly.

I give credit to Lesnar. He's selling the curb stomp.


----------



## Markus123 (Mar 25, 2014)

Why doesn't he pin Lesnar?


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

So uh... Lesnar gets two finishing moves in less than 10 seconds. Rollins doesn't cash in.

Well, story telling is retardedly done in the WWE.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

I just can't at how they've been booking Lesnar

Every time he shows up (which isn't often already) he either gets his ass kicked or runs away.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

We can take one thing from this segment - Lesnar won't be there next week


----------



## MR-Bolainas (Dec 30, 2014)

at least the show didn't end with cena and that awful smile


----------



## MoneyStax (May 10, 2011)

Damn Seth!


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Brock just threw them both :lol


----------



## ColtofPersonality (Oct 11, 2012)

Holy fuck that curb stomp to Brock looked sick. :rollins


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Rollins looks like a star... I'm giddy as fuck.


----------



## Frost99 (Apr 24, 2006)

Ummm why doesn't he cash in now, the champ is down. #WWELogic


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

Seth is a star. Best in the fuckin' business.


----------



## PirateMonkE (Sep 22, 2005)

And he's not cashing in, why? Brock is down, cash in the briefcase, you idiot.


----------



## Hammertron (Dec 11, 2007)

well I love seeing seth goin out on a high note, I hope brocks face is okay, I fear he wont go over at the rumble though of course


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

Holy shit Rollins took out Cena and Lesnar


----------



## Shaddw (Jul 26, 2011)

That selling by Lesnar was 5 stars!!!


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Why would you not cash in there? You do realize you are a heel?


----------



## kakashi101 (Mar 17, 2012)

TripleG said:


> Cena looked like he tried to do a kip up from the German Suplex and he couldn't do it, lol.


His legs are too short and his body is out of proportion.


----------



## Arca9 (Jun 26, 2013)

Rollins just layed out Cena AND Lesnar... I can't believe it. It's beautiful!


----------



## RatherBeAtNitro (Jun 25, 2014)

Lesnar down with an AA and curbstomp but Seth doesn't cash in


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

KaineSpawnX said:


> CASH IN NOW


Yes cash it in now when he would have to compete for it either way at the Rumble


----------



## Daemon_Rising (Jul 18, 2009)

Seth Rollins


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

Lesnar takes the curb stomp better than anyone else I've seen.

Cena, on the other hand? Yikes.


----------



## VIPER (Nov 29, 2014)

Oh so jbl can fucking wet himself over Rollins but other heels, he's just forgotten?

But GOAT TIME :rollins

Wtf was that? :lol I thought the show was over and they cut back to it? :frankielol That's a new one for me.


----------



## Billy Kidman (Aug 17, 2008)




----------



## The General (Nov 5, 2014)

Brock sold that like a champ. Cena's a douche.


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

Why was Rollins not the champion when we cut back to the show?


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

OK don't cash in then.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Brock fucking face planted his own face through the mat. Hardcore!


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

RyanPelley said:


> Uh. No sell a German Suplex... What an ass.


Rollins no-sold the German too, you know.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

They just made Rollins kinda stupid by not cashing in there.

Either way, he's doing some GREAT work lately. WWE's best heel atm.


----------



## The One Man Gang (Feb 18, 2014)

someone needs to teach Cena how to take a curb stomp.


----------



## gaz0301 (Nov 20, 2012)

Nah you wouldn't cash in now. You've got a match guaranteed in 2 weeks. Why would you want to defend it then when you can earn it and have a plan B?


----------



## Arthurgos (Feb 22, 2011)

People can complain all they want Rollins just went over Cena and Lesnar to finish the night!


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Seth did own the night though!


----------



## bonkertons (Aug 23, 2014)

RatherBeAtNitro said:


> Lesnar down with an AA and curbstomp but Seth doesn't cash in


Good point, but simple fix: have him come out next week on RAW, talking about how that popped in his head, but how he thought better of it since he wants to prove to the world that he can beat both of them since he is, of course, THE FUTURE.


----------



## Markus123 (Mar 25, 2014)

Bit of blood on Lesnars forehead, sells it much better than Cena.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

I still can't buy this belief that Rollins is the be all, end all. He can talk and wrestle but he needs 6-12 guys to help him every week. I just don't.


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

I'm actually 100% OK with Rollins walking out of the Rumble with the title. He's the best heel in the company by far


----------



## The_It_Factor (Aug 14, 2012)

Why would he cash in to turn around and defend it against two guys at the rumble?

That would be kayfabe stupid.


----------



## Delbusto (Apr 6, 2008)

PirateMonkE said:


> And he's not cashing in, why? Brock is down, cash in the briefcase, you idiot.


If he cashed in now he'd still have to defend it in the triple threat at RR, except this time there'd be no backup plan if he lost since the briefcase was cashed in. It makes sense to just wait until the Rumble.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

Rollins is going to get his ass kicked, severely


----------



## Dawnbreaker (Jun 17, 2014)

Why the fuck didn't he cash in? They talk him up as this genius mastermind and he misses a golden opportunity? 

He looked good there but that is dumb.


----------



## Lord Wolfe (Feb 4, 2011)

Why would he cash in if he would have to compete for it at the Rumble anyhow..think people.


----------



## BryanZiggler (Jun 26, 2014)

Why would Rollins cash in when he has a title match at Rumble that way if he loses he still has the briefcase but if he was defending and lost he'd have to have a regular match as a rematch.


----------



## Paul12907 (Mar 15, 2005)

Chrome said:


> They just made Rollins kinda stupid by not cashing in there.
> 
> Either way, he's doing some GREAT work lately. WWE's best heel atm.


No, they made him smart... Why would he cash-in just to defend the title in a triple threat 1 week later?


----------



## Oscirus (Nov 20, 2007)

Yea he should cash in when both Cena and Lesnar are in the ring. Esp when he has to wait for Lesnar to get to his feet.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

VForViper said:


> Oh so jbl can fucking wet himself over Rollins but other heels, he's just forgotten?
> 
> But GOAT TIME :rollins
> 
> Wtf was that? :lol I thought the show was over and they cut back to it? :frankielol That's a new one for me.


Advertising The Macho Man documentary on The Network.


----------



## Aficionado (Jul 16, 2008)

Zayniac said:


> Why would you not cash in there? You do realize you are a heel?


Why would he cash in now when he could potentially lose it in a Triple Threat at the Rumble?

Seth looked great at the end there.


----------



## mattheel (Feb 21, 2014)

Seth just owned that segment from start to finish.


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

Cena literally scuttled across the ring to get into position for the curb stomp and he takes it like trash. Couldn't just stay where he was? Couldn't roll into position instead? He momentarily no-sells like it's fucking nothing for everyone to see. 

Brock sold it like a beast. He didn't even protect his face, did anyone else just see his head fucking squash into the mat? Brutal.


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

Why would he cash in? The contract was signed, Rollins would have to defend it anyways.

Now, if he didn't sign it and pulled a Triple H from 2001 during the contract signing with Austin for No Way Out, there'd be something there...


----------



## Silent KEEL (Jul 26, 2004)

Why would he cash in now?

That briefcase is his insurance that he comes out with the title at RR, if he cashes in now he'll only have one chance to come out with the title at RR.


----------



## Solf (Aug 24, 2014)

Lesnar sold that brilliantly. Take pointers, Cena.


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

The_It_Factor said:


> Why would he cash in to turn around and defend it against two guys at the rumble?
> 
> That would be kayfabe stupid.


Exactamundo. Seth is a smart guy, wasting your cash in title win when you're two weeks away from a triple threat against CENA AND LESNAR would have been moronic.


----------



## Flashyelbow (Mar 3, 2014)

People here saying Rollins not cashing is in dumb, come on think if he cashes in he still has to defend in a triple threat where he can lose it again. It's smarter to go in with the briefcase and if he doesn't will then cash in later.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

Great way of establishing putting over rollins.


----------



## Korvin (May 27, 2011)

gaz0301 said:


> Nah you wouldn't cash in now. You've got a match guaranteed in 2 weeks. Why would you want to defend it then when you can earn it and have a plan B?


Good point...

Plus with Cena right there, by the time the Ref got to the ring and the match finally started Cena would have probably interrupted the match.

I wish that they would use the MITB briefcase like they did with the Hardcore championship... A ref being available right on the spot when cashing it in. Not wait 2 minutes for the ref to run down to the ring and stuff.


----------



## Markus123 (Mar 25, 2014)

Rollins is about the only thing keeping me watching, they're just about getting his booking right, still time for them to mess it up though.


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

WHY THE FUCK WOULD LOLLINS CASH IN? HE HAS A TITLE MATCH AT THE RUMBLE. THAT CASE DOUBLES HIS CHANCES. 
:rollins


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Now that's how you end the show.


----------



## Smarky Smark (Sep 2, 2012)

Cena kind of felt like an after thought in that last segment. Which is good that Rollins is getting more focus.


----------



## MR-Bolainas (Dec 30, 2014)

he will cash in at least at fast lane if not, in WM


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

The fact that a part timer can sell better than the face of the company sure tells something.


----------



## Frost99 (Apr 24, 2006)

Solf said:


> Lesnar sold that brilliantly. *Take pointers, Cena.*


10 years 2 late for that


----------



## Markus123 (Mar 25, 2014)

4everEyebrowRaisin said:


> Cena literally scuttled across the ring to get into position for the curb stomp and he takes it like trash. Couldn't just stay where he was? Couldn't roll into position instead? He momentarily no-sells like it's fucking nothing for everyone to see.
> 
> Brock sold it like a beast. He didn't even protect his face, did anyone else just see his head fucking squash into the mat? Brutal.


Brock even had a bit of blood on his forehead.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Rollins could've at least pointed to his head and said "not tonight, I'm waiting for the right moment." The little things I guess.


----------



## Undertakerowns (Jan 3, 2012)

Why does Cena move his whole body up before he takes the curb stomp? Everything is so unnatural with this guy.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Leon Knuckles said:


> WHY THE FUCK WOULD LOLLINS CASH IN? HE HAS A TITLE MATCH AT THE RUMBLE. THAT CASE DOUBLES HIS CHANCES.
> :rollins


He is supposed to be a Mastermind he would figure it out. After he gets destroyed at The Rumble it will look even worse.


----------



## Frico (Feb 19, 2014)

:sodone

My heart started racing for a cash in but I'll take Rollins standing tall. What a night for the GOAT. The Architect. Mr. MITB. First a win over Cena then an epic staredown with Bork and lastly completely owning the end segment and making it his. Beyond pumped for the Rumble. 

RAW is Rollins. :rollins


----------



## Marrakesh (Nov 20, 2012)

Leon Knuckles said:


> WHY THE FUCK WOULD LOLLINS CASH IN? HE HAS A TITLE MATCH AT THE RUMBLE. THAT CASE DOUBLES HIS CHANCES.
> :rollins


Yea this is true. It probably confused the average fan because the first thing on every single persons mind when Lesnar hit the deck was MITB briefcase :lol 

But yea Kayfabe it would make no sense for Rollins to want to go into that match with those two guys as the defending champion with a serious target on his back.


----------



## Soul Man Danny B (Dec 30, 2013)

This Raw...








:mark:


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

this is all i have to say about raw

rollinsrollinsrollins

your my hero seth

roud


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

Undertakerowns said:


> Why does Cena move his whole body up before he takes the curb stomp? Everything is so unnatural with this guy.


Cena has shown time and time again that he has no fucking idea how to wrestle.


----------



## Oscirus (Nov 20, 2007)

Seriously, when Rollins first started going after Cena with that curbstomp I legit thought that Cena was going to counter, that's how bad he took it this time.


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

Zayniac said:


> He is supposed to be a Mastermind he would figure it out. After he gets destroyed at The Rumble it will look even worse.


He has figured it out. Creative likely has, too.

Lesnar pins Cena (or Cena pins Lesnar, gag) and then Rollins clocks the winner with the briefcase and cashes in. New champ. Boom. The *right* time.


----------



## Frost99 (Apr 24, 2006)

The positives: Rollins promo wise along with interaction with Brock backstage, DB once again out popping the second coming of Christ & the obvious the Macho Man entering the hall years later than he should but better late than never? 

The Negatives: Some special shout outs on the negative side, Roman Regins & magic beans promo, Cena & Rollins in an unnecessary watered down lumber jack match (we were spoiled back SSlam) 


EVERYTHING ELSE was just there nothing to write home about :fact

On the road to the rumble it's just all medicoure


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

I think Seth was the only good thing about Raw tonight... and even that will be forgotten if the WWE mucks it all up like they usually do.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Rollins killed it tonight!


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Trifektah said:


> Cena has shown time and time again that he has no fucking idea how to wrestle.


He's a good wrestler(When he wants to be) but his idea of selling is awful. Lesnar took that Curb Stomp like 10x better despite sitting on the couch the last 4 months.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

RatedR10 said:


> He has figured it out. Creative likely has, too.
> 
> Lesnar pins Cena (or Cena pins Lesnar, gag) and then Rollins clocks the winner with the briefcase and cashes in. New champ. Boom. The *right* time.


I sure hope that is how it goes down.


----------



## Words Of Wisdom (Oct 5, 2011)

Rollins, once again, the absolute best part of the show. Bryan was great too and he just brings energy and excitement.


----------



## looper007 (Dec 20, 2014)

Words Of Wisdom said:


> Rollins, once again, the absolute best part of the show. Bryan was great too and he just brings energy and excitement.


Wouldn't it make Sense to have the biggest heel Rollins agaisn't the most over babyface Bryan. Iron man match, WM 31. But still have Lesnar/Bryan over it though. Bryan can still bring a dead crowd to life.


----------



## Frico (Feb 19, 2014)

Much better show this week. Now I'm off to Curb Stomp the whole roster on 2k15. :rollins

Night y'all. :rollins


----------



## NapperX (Jan 2, 2014)

Horrible Raw tonight, and it keeps getting worse. It's like WWE is trying to delist themselves from the stock market.


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

Remember when I said the contract signing would only be good if Heyman talked? Uuuhhh...never mind.

:rollins


----------



## Parrulo (Aug 21, 2014)

Only caught the main event and it seems like i didn't miss a thing. 

I should start doing this more often 

Anyway :rollins = goat


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

NapperX said:


> Horrible Raw tonight, and it keeps getting worse. It's like WWE is trying to delist themselves from the stock market.


:trips4

What a great episode of Monday night raw. 

Much better than last week, hoping next week's is good as well.


----------



## RKOAJ (Sep 4, 2013)

Good Monday Night Raw


----------



## RaheemRollins (Sep 15, 2014)

Rollins' too good again :mark: :mark: 

Seriously, he was fucking brilliant in that last segment.. The stare down with Lesnar was great too. 

Pretty good RAW.. Even enjoyed a Reigns match despite another weird promo.. 

Ambrose stuff a bit annoying though.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

DG89 said:


> Yeah, let's take one of the only naturally beautiful divas the WWE has and let's make her artificial like the rest of them.
> 
> Teeth are not supposed to be white like pearls. That isn't natural.


I want her to color them yellow just for you, artificial would be getting her plastic surgery; bigger tits, even bigger ass etc. 

Whitening her teeth is only going to make her look prettier and just has a better presentation. And it's not like it's something major, all you do is purchase white strips.


----------



## RaheemRollins (Sep 15, 2014)

Also, a cash in would have been stupid... 

He has a title match in two weeks guaranteed.. It makes no difference walking into a triple threat as Champion or as a challenger and it would have also used up his plan B.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

HHHbkDX said:


> Cena's gonna bury me anyway :cena2


:lmao Hope you're doing well man .


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

mgman said:


> Sorry, but that's a really lame excuse. Even if he wasn't being pushed down our throats, he would still be criticized by people for his glaring weaknesses. Back then, he had the presence of the shield as a unit to his advantage: his looks, along with the protection from his 2 partners somehow made everyone flock at his presence. Must be the heel bias.


Yes because he would at least have time to improve and back then we were, well some, were under the impression that he'd be running for the intercontinental title, us title before going for the big one. They fast tracked his push when they could have let it happen organically, the ones who hated him now hate him even more, the ones who didn't like him now hate him.


----------



## Yes Era (Dec 8, 2013)

Seth Rollins is still on fire and Daniel Bryan is apparently the only guy on the roster who wants to win the Royal Rumble this year. Comical. Horrible material for Ambrose and Reigns tonight. WTF was up with the Kidd interference in Paige's match?


----------



## Yes Era (Dec 8, 2013)

Cyon said:


> The fact that a part timer can sell better than the face of the company sure tells something.


You forget that Lesnar was ahead of Cena and on the big stage long before him.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Yes Era said:


> Seth Rollins is still on fire and Daniel Bryan is apparently the only guy on the roster who wants to win the Royal Rumble this year. Comical. Horrible material for Ambrose and Reigns tonight. WTF was up with the Kidd interference in Paige's match?


Wait til TD shows him and Nikki whispering or some stupid shit... as much as that show can be good car crash stupid TV, it is way too fucking influential on the product.


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

Cosmo Kramer said:


> :lmao Hope you're doing well man .


You too, buddy. Seinfeld is great


----------



## Soul Man Danny B (Dec 30, 2013)

One last thing...


----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

Seth was on absolute fire tonight, he was great with Heyman on the mic and really sent a message.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

HBK 3:16 said:


> Seth was on absolute fire tonight, he was great with Heyman on the mic and really sent a message.


Him and Bryan are the only reasons to watch. Imagine if they have a match in the near future for the title :banderas


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Soul Man Danny B said:


> One last thing...


Say what you will about Lesnar and how much he actually cares about the business, but man, he'll sell the shit out of something if you need him to.


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

guess I will have check out the Lesnar segments sounds like they look good,


----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

Sith Rollins said:


> Him and Bryan are the only reasons to watch. Imagine if they have a match in the near future for the title :banderas


Pretty much, both are killing it right now and I am quickly becoming a Bryan fan the more and more I see of him; I was wrong about him. I will admit it.

Bryan/Rollins for the title would be :banderas


----------



## Kronke (Apr 9, 2014)

Please God let Rollins come out of the RR as Champ, DB win the Rumble, and let them go for 30+ minutes at WM..


----------



## Marrakesh (Nov 20, 2012)

Chrome said:


> Say what you will about Lesnar and how much he actually cares about the business, but man, he'll sell the shit out of something if you need him to.


lol I know he really is an amazing seller. A lot of big guys are fucking awful at it. Rusev is another big guy who's a good seller.


----------



## The Renegade (Jul 19, 2011)

Kronke said:


> Please God let Rollins come out of the RR as Champ, DB win the Rumble, and let them go for 30+ minutes at WM..


Based on the reactions their both eliciting from audience, I'd say that idea has a strongly likelihood of becoming a reality. Add to that the fact that they're 2 of the top 3 workers in the ring and you're looking at one of the greatest all purpose Mania Events of all time.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Marrakesh said:


> lol I know he really is an amazing seller. A lot of big guys are fucking awful at it. Rusev is another big guy who's a good seller.


Yeah, Rusev's great at it too. I remember he sold his ankle really well last year in a match against Swagger.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Nothing about RAW was particularly bad this week, but there wasn't much I really cared about either. This week and last weeks' episodes were both kind of just there.

Although I did actually enjoy the Ambrose comedy segments this time around.


----------



## Lariatoh! (Apr 26, 2012)

The Architect is now in the Beast's crosshairs.... Seth is in deep shit at the Rumble...


----------



## tylermoxreigns (Aug 8, 2013)

Sweet mother of god, Raw is Rollins huh?! 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

Am I the only one who despises Booker T on commentary and wishes Lawler was back?


----------



## chronoxiong (Apr 1, 2005)

This week's show was much better than last week for sure. Seth Rollins was on fire all night. Getting the win over Cena in a Lumberjack Match and getting a backstage face to face with Lesnar was pretty cool. The New Day got a win and some cheers at least. Daniel Bryan is officially back and his promo with Stephanie was not bad. One big thing I didn't like was Roman Reigns fairy tale story promo. What the hell was that crap? Another thing I didn't like was Paige losing to Brie Bella (camera had a nice shot of Nikki's ass though), and of course, Dean Ambrose's losing ways this time to Rusev. Ambrose's backstage skits were amusing I have to admit.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

HBK 3:16 said:


> Am I the only one who despises Booker T on commentary and wishes Lawler was back?


No. A couple of us talked about it during Raw. Booker talks too damn much to be the 'character' guy. Lawler picked his spots (as bad as they are) and kept quiet when needed.

Booker just throws out sounds every other second, really annoying.

Why can't we get guys who talks about what is going on in the ring/feuds instead of catchphrases, burying, and off-topic discussions.


----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

TheLooseCanon said:


> No. A couple of us talked about it during Raw. Booker talks too damn much to be the 'character' guy. Lawler picked his spots (as bad as they are) and kept quiet when needed.
> 
> Booker just throws out sounds every other second, really annoying.
> 
> *Why can't we get guys who talks about what is going on in the ring/feuds instead of catchphrases, burying, and off-topic discussions.*


I have to concur, as bad as Lawler is; he knows when to keep quiet and when to talk and can even be half bearable at times. Booker just is trying too hard and it isn't working.

As for your question, we can't get actual commentators who talk about the match because then they wouldn't be HAVING FUN LIKE JBL AND MAGGLE :jbl :cole


----------



## JTB33b (Jun 26, 2007)

For the ones asking why Rollins wouldn't cashin his briefcase..That would be one of the dumbest decisions a person can make in this situation because he would still have to compete in the triple threat match at the RR where the title could be lost without the champ being beat and Rollins wouldn't have the MITB briefcase as a backup.


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

that boys asian not cajun


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Doesn't matter what is said, Seth handled that promo like a fucking BOSS. Rollins marks or whoever can complain about Roman's push, NOTHING is gonna happen to Rollins. His spot is secured with the with way he's performing. He's hungry, STARVING, for that top spot, and with HHH backing him, and Vince being impressed with him in some reports, I don't see anything stopping him.

Once they turn him face, it's a fucking WRAP.


----------



## Terminator GR (Oct 3, 2007)

Heyman and Lesnar looking each other astonished when Rollins said "I am not finished yet" was hilarious.


----------



## Screwball (Aug 20, 2013)

Rollins holding his own in there with Heyman was a joy to witness and it's evidence of his evolution as a speaker, also a testament to his work ethic, he was authoritative, poised and authentic and people bought it. He looked like he belonged.


----------



## Yes Era (Dec 8, 2013)

HBK 3:16 said:


> Am I the only one who despises Booker T on commentary and wishes Lawler was back?


Man what? Fuck no.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Decent Raw all around. Seth Rollins curb stomping everyone was meh though, doesn't matter how much WWE want to force him down my throat he's still just a midcarder. Great in ring, less than great everywhere else.


----------



## TNA is Here (Jul 25, 2013)

Swag said:


> Big show's thinking "when can i bury this guy?"





TheLooseCanon said:


> No. A couple of us talked about it during Raw. Booker talks too damn much to be the 'character' guy. Lawler picked his spots (as bad as they are) and kept quiet when needed.
> 
> Booker just throws out sounds every other second, really annoying.
> 
> Why can't we get guys who talks about what is going on in the ring/feuds instead of catchphrases, burying, and off-topic discussions.


Here's the thing, at least Booker is human. I know he sucks but he's not a robot Lawler would keeps repeating the same corporate bullshit. 

So we have a goofball like Booker who seems drunk but I don't mind. Cause I can handle drunk. I cannot handle corporate sellout.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

Raw is Rollins once again. Every week this guy is killing it. I'm so pleased to see him not only holding his own but absolutely shining with the top names. Brilliant stuff. 

This show was really good. I watched most of it and having Bryan back along with Lesnar spread out over a couple of segments really helped. I know the Authority/Cena stuff is getting tiresome but personally watching Cena get made to look like a complete fool will never get old lol. Any time he has a segment with HHH and Steph they make him look like a hypocritical idiot. It's fantastic. 

Bryan's road to the Rumble is great. I think he's going to win. Screw the rest of you but I think he's winning and it's going to be amazing. 

I'm hoping and praying that the Ambrose/Steph stuff means that they're at least considering Dean vs. Trips at Mania. Please. I'd much rather see that than Sting/HHH. Maybe with the Raw Reunion next week Taker will return and...yeah, I'm grasping lol. Still, it's interesting that they've put Dean back with the Authority again. Here's to hoping. 

Good Raw with a lot of solid segments, the ending in particular being very strong. I'm actually looking forward to next week for a change.

Booker T is abysmal. I'd rather have King x 1000 over Booker. At least King knows when the STFU. Booker is just non stop unfunny nonsense that you can't even get a break from. Ugh. Why can't we just have Cole and JBL? #BringBackJR


----------



## Cobalt (Oct 16, 2012)

A lot better then last week and a lot better then expected.

Ambrose's comedy segment actually had me laughing they were fucking gold. Was extremely concerned seeing him come out to go face to face with Rusev, he didn't look as weak as I expected but I dunno where this leaves him anymore. He will most probably continue getting fed to Rusev but this week he didn't look so weak.

Rollins was golden on the mic, Heyman is Heyman the guy is a GOAT and I enjoyed everything he and Lesnar did tonight. Rollins was pure gold on the mic and really stood up well with Heyman and that is a huge + for me. That final segment was intense and a very good way to finish Raw so was good to see.

Good to see Bryan back aswell, should be interesting.

Good to be surprised in this way was alot more enjoyable this week that's sure.


----------



## KastellsPT (Nov 20, 2014)

It was a much better RAW than usual. Rollins is the man :rollins2


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

For the love of god don't put Orton in a feud with Kane when he returns to tv, i may have to throw something at my tv


----------



## Swissblade (May 18, 2014)

Z. Kusano said:


> We can take one thing from this segment - Lesnar won't be there next week


He's scheduled for next week tho


----------



## RCSheppy (Nov 13, 2013)

We got another classic "I WIN LOL" gif coming, which is hilarious.


----------



## Goldusto (May 21, 2014)

RCSheppy said:


> We got another classic "I WIN LOL" gif coming, which is hilarious.


GIF of cena about to get hit with curbstomp only to STF rollins


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

That final segment was ace, loved it. Lesnar selling it like a boss helped big time too tbh. 

Definitely helped the story going into RR and made me look forward to it more tbh. Hopefully they let Brock get his hands on Rollins lol.

Thought Rollins was once again excellent too.


----------



## Timpatriot (Dec 4, 2013)

Pretty good Raw. 6.5/10


----------



## skarvika (Jun 2, 2014)

*MY NOTES ON RAW*
- So John Cena is Daniel Bryan now??
- So John Cena is CM Punk now??
- ROLLINSLOOKSWEAKLOL
- Good heel promo from Big Show...I don't want to see him in the ring, but on the mic he's gold.
- Who the fuck is writing Reigns' material? Superman, Looney Tunes, now fairy tales?? At this point, it's not his delivery that's the problem, it's the script.
- Reigns looked more impressive during his match with Harper than he did when I stopped watching his matches. I could actually see myself liking him eventually.
- Daniel Bryan wins the RR, calling it now. Stephanie is getting involved and DB is coming out and talk about winning the rumble while Reigns has a filler feud with Big Show.
- "Aw no...aw no, that man..." :cole
- JBL burying the Ascension again. fpalm
- So that ambulance match resulted in absolutely nothing? Cool.
- Nothing really to say about the contract signing. It went about how I expected it to go.
Ok show. Not good, not bad. Whatever.


----------



## mtengland (Dec 31, 2014)

This raw was way better than last week, mostly thanks to Brock, Rollins and Bryan. It's always good to see the champion on TV. The contract signing worked for me- and showed exactly why Seth Rollins deserves to be the next champion. I will not argue with WWE on the job they have done with him- he has skyrocketed since betraying his shield brethren. I would love to see Rollins leave the rumble as champ, but I believe the smart money and ME is Bryan/Lesnar at WM. If WWE wants to take the obvious approach with that, then it's fine by me. Bryan is still insanely over with fans, and with Reigns being fed shit to deliver Bryan is the only choice to win the Rumble. I'm anxious to see how it all plays out, and I'm wondering what the go home show will feature next week since there is a huge "Raw reunion" advertised.


----------



## NeyNey (Sep 26, 2012)

SETH MOTHERFUCKIN' ROLLINS :zayn3 So Epic!!


----------



## MR-Bolainas (Dec 30, 2014)

it was a good raw, i hope smackdown is good as well


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)




----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Raw wasn't as bad as last week and better than the average of the last 5 months, but it's still nothing I'd call "good". I don't think there was a single good match on the show... the segments were really the saving graces. Ambrose skits with psychiatrist were funny and enjoyable. Bryan's promo with Stephanie was okay, but the little brawl with Kane was the best part of that segment. Bryan's looking really good and even though I groan at seeing Bryan vs. Kane again, I'll still watch the match. Opening segment between Cena, HHH, and Steph was forgettable but I guess they had to set up the lumberjack match.

The Heyman/Brock, Brock/Rollins backstage and ending segments were gold though. Heyman cut an amazing and appropriate promo for where they were. It actually made me kind of hope for Taker coming out and getting revenge on Brock for ending the streak. Rollins' looking like he was going to shit his pants when he saw Brock behind him and Brock's line about the future not starting until he says so were :mark: And that ending segment... good lord, not only was Heyman great as always, but Rollins actually held up with him. I think that may have been Rollins' best mic performance. He's very hit or miss but he really hit it out of the park this week. Then of course the little 3-way fight between them, Rollins' selling of the German suplex and Brock's selling of the curb stomp, was amazing. I was intrigued by Brock/Rollins/Cena, but now I'm very excited to see it at the Rumble and so glad I'm gonna be there live to witness it.

Lastly, they have to have Mizdow get physical with the Miz in some way at the Rumble. Mizdow has done pretty much everything he can do as far as mimicking Miz and while they have been slowly getting away from that the last couple of weeks (in tag matches he usually stops mimicking Miz half-way through outside of big spots and tries to act as a normal tag team partner), either Mizdow has to eliminate Miz and/or vice versa and they have to start progressing a bit more. Ultimately I hope for the match between them to happen at Mania as it's been a great under-card storyline so far and that's something WWE normally has trouble putting together, especially for WM when they're so focused on the big 3-4 matches that the rest they don't even make an attempt at. 

So yeah, decent Raw. Not anywhere near the show quality of two weeks ago but definitely better than that shit we saw last week.


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

Hell was the point in bringing heyman outside midshow for a promo..


----------



## Lariatoh! (Apr 26, 2012)

Man Rollins is booked frigging well. 

He is allowed to stand up to Brock and not back down, speak down to Heyman, and humiliate Cena. Then he's allowed to take them both out. 

Man that's got to be a first for a new guy for a long time!

Unlike Roman, Seth must have some backbone and be able to craft some of his stuff. Seth in that end segment came off exactly as he said he was, the future. Is he the new face of WWE in 1 or 2 years???


----------



## Sweettre15 (Feb 27, 2014)

_- Michael Cole came out to boos. JBL and Booker T came out to nice pops.

- John Cena opened the show to a mixed reaction as usual. I was proud of my New Orleans crowd as there were more boos than cheers for Cena. At one point, a “Butter Face” chant broke out directed at Stephanie. I did not partake in this chant. I think Stephanie is sexy and even better looking in person.

-I yelled “We want Sting” at Triple H a few times. I am Sting mark!The segment dragged a little but set up a nice lumberjack match between Rollins and Cena.

- *Seth Rollins vs John Cena (Lumberjack Match): *Even though I want to see Ziggler come back, I cheered for Rollins the entire time. Others joined me but the kiddos made their presence known. A lot of fans were heckling Big Show. I won’t mention the things that were yelled at him. He was a good sport about it though. He told one fan to “sit down fat boy.” It reminded me of the Nature Boy on WCW Nitro days. Good times. The powerbomb Rollins gave Cena into the turnbuckle was great stuff. Rollins is a great heel! He plays the screechy, arrogant heel perfectly. He’s a star.

- *Cesaro and Tyson Kidd vs. Kofi Kingston and Xavier Woods:* I was cheering for Cesaro and Kidd throughout the match. There were a few “New Day sucks” chants but nothing too noticeable. I hope Cesaro/Kidd get a push at the tag titles. Fans cheering for them (like me) won’t help matters though. Doing the Cesaro swing won’t help them get over as heels either.

*- Roman Reigns Promo: * Ah, here’s where things started to really pick up. Reigns’ promo was one of the worst I’ve ever heard. I’m talking “Jumpin Jeff Farmer” bad. I booed Reigns after every pause. I could really hear the crowd start to join me in booing Reigns. As petty as it may seem, I felt pleased with myself.

*- Luke Harper vs. Roman Reigns: * As one might assume, I booed the hell out of Roman Reigns. There wasn’t really anybody cheering for Reigns. Even the kiddos stopped cheering for him.

-There was a huge “Lets Go Harper” chant that broke out in a different section of the arena. The reaction for Reigns is awful right now. His promo should be the death of his current big time push. There’s no way he’s winning the Rumble. Believe that.

- *Alicia Fox vs. Naomi:* What the hell was this?

*- Paul Heyman/Brock Lesnar:* Surprisingly, Lesnar actually got quite a bit of cheers. Heyman did his thing. Lesnar stood there like a beast.

*- The Miz vs Jey Uso:* Like most of you have noticed, Sandow is over!

*- Daniel Bryan’s Promo: *The crowd went ballistic for DB! He had the biggest pop of the night by far. It’s not even close. We all hung on every word he said. I completely marked out for DB and the rest of the NOLA crowd did as well. Vince wants to talk about brass rings? Nobody and I mean nobody deserves the brass ring more than Bryan. He’s over with the smarks. He’s over with the kids. He’s over with EVERYONE. He’s a superstar. I can’t wait to watch the Rumble in Philly. “If Bryan doesn’t win, we riot.” There were a lot of people doing the Hacksaw Jim Duggan HOOOOOOOOO! thing at Stephanie. I joined in. I can’t lie about it.

*Paige vs. Brie Bella:* I was one of the only few people in the arena cheering for Paige. I’m simply in love with her. It drives my girlfriend crazy but I can’t help myself.

*- The Ascension vs. Two Jobbers:* There was a “Lets Go Jobbers” chant that I joined in on. One of the jobbers looked a little like a mini-KENTA (Hideo Itami). He took a beating. I hope he’s okay.

*Rusev vs. Dean Ambrose: * Odd pairing here. The crowd booed Rusev and cheered Ambrose. That’s about it. Like I said, odd pairing. Oh, and Lana was magnificent as usual.

*Closing Segment:* Raw closed to a cool ending. Brock Lesnar was the crowd favorite here (although I don’t know how it came across on TV). Cena got his cheers from the kiddos but the adult male demographic definitely cheered for Lesnar.

*Dark Main Event:* Bray Wyatt vs. Dean Ambrose. Bray Wyatt came out first. He said he was happy to be home in New Orleans!! I marked the F out for this! I’ve been waiting for Bray to turn babyface and be billed from New Orleans! I was dying for Bray to say “New Orleans, were home” at Mania 30 but it never happened. The crowd popped nicely when Bray said he was happy to be home tonight. The crowd ended up cheering for Ambrose when he came out though. They exchanged some kendo shots and that was pretty much that. I’m excited as hell for Bray turning face though. “New Orleans, I’m home” – Bray Wyatt

*Other Notes*

-I don’t remember where the Randy Savage HOF inductee promo occurred but it was well received by the fans. Of course, the kiddos had no idea who he was but the adult fans cheered. All I can say is that it’s about damn time! Long live Randy Savage!

-I don’t know how the Ambrose/psychiatrist skits came off on TV but they were pretty well received by the live crowd. Everyone loved the Hacksaw Jim Duggan HOOOOOOOOOO for Stephanie!

-Quite a few Sting shirts and marks in the audience tonight (including my girlfriend and me). His Raw debut will be special. I can’t wait.

-Cena’s popularity has decreased overall.

-Wyatt will turn babyface soon!

-Reigns isn’t over at all. If anything, he’s getting more and more boos. The Rumble should be fun. That Philly crowd will eat him alive.

-As much heat as WWE gets, I really appreciated them tying together tonight’s episode of Raw with WrestleMania 30. I was at Mania 30 so I was pleased that it (and the city of New Orleans) were mentioned so much._

*Biggest Pops
1. Daniel Bryan (by a mile)
2. Dean Ambrose
3. Brock Lesnar/John Cena (TIE)
4. Damien Sandow (Mizdow)
5. Randy Savage HOF Induction
6. Bray Wyatt announcing “New Orleans, I’m home”

Most Heat
1. Rusev
2. Triple H and Stephanie
3. Seth Rollins/John Cena (TIE)
4. Big Show
5. The Miz
6. Reigns’ Promo*

Source: http://wrestling.insidepulse.com/20...aw-live-report-interesting-live-notes-report/


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

It's like Cena's head becomes magnetized to Rollins boot while taking the curbstomp.


----------



## The Big Bad Wolf (Oct 13, 2013)

So, just finished RAW
- Lesnar is a GOAT
- Rollins VS Lesnar face off got me marking out
- Dat sell by Lesnar
- Roman promo content LOL dafuq ?? Beanstalk? Are you high? Good delivery but atrocious content
- Ambrose made me LOL especially when he said the blindness line


----------



## elo (Oct 25, 2006)

Rollins' staredown of Lesnar was so awesome, guy didn't budge an inch...he can't be far off a title run with how strong he's being booked.


----------



## Necramonium (Oct 26, 2011)

I couldn't be bothered with this week's RAW, just skipped through it, same old same old shit again, Cena opening, pulling the same old promo crap, only thing i enjoyed were Ambrose's shrink promos. Already knew about the Randy Savage HOF inducment so didn't care about all the advertising for it. Cesaro/Kidd losing to the New Day of all people, juk. Diva match was one of the worst Diva matches i have seen in months, another boring team match with the Uso's, not even Sandow made me not skip through it. Bryan on Raw, ok let's watch it. Hm, Stephanie McMahon, Hoooooooooo. Concession Kane is Bryan's opponent for Smackdown, myeah, ok, he probably smelled a push.

Lesnar and Rollins meeting eyes was suspenseful. Wow, Paige is allowed a match on Raw again? Oh, against a Bella. Losing by a distraction and a roll up, well, that was Paige's moment. Tyson getting slapped by Paige in his cat tie dye t-shirt. XD That was a good Macho Man promo, he was so awesome and hilarious in some of his promo's, hitting that stuffed monkey, see this? Poof, RIGHT IN THE MOUTH! I always wondered how the hell did he see through this sunglasses. 

The Ascension really need to get red of that makeup to be taken more serious, and why are they getting local jobbers to squash? This doesn't work anymore these days, it did not work for Ryback who finished them off even better with his meat hook clothesline and surely not for them, there is enough midcard around to job to them. They did make that little dude fly though. XD










Oh Lana...:tommy
Ryback vs Rusev on the RR would be nice, Ryback deserves a title after all the time he is in been in the wwe and lost every big singles match he was in.

Ambrose loses because the ref calls the match? WTF? A contract signing of 14 minutes long. Seth really sold that segment. He really becomes good at pulling heel promo's.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

P5YC40D3L1C said:


> It's like Cena's head becomes magnetized to Rollins boot while taking the curbstomp.


a little jump up might be ok, it would look like someone's trying to get away, but yeah, he jumps right up for it like he's getting a thrill from it or something :lol


----------



## Phil_Mc_90 (Mar 3, 2008)

Some quick thoughts on RAW

Opening promo by Cena has to be one of his dumbest ever. Threatening to walk out with the WWE title makes no sense when the champion has barely been on tv for months let alone appeared on Smackdown. The whole fact he was walking out for his friends but only after winning the belt makes me laugh too, I'll help my friends but when I have what I want. Also loved him trying to get something trending and it failing misserably 

Rollins was great. Everything he did on the show made sense and made him look strong.

Final segment was great. Heyman/Rollins was brilliant and having Brock talk was a nice addition as it makes Rollins look a bigger deal. The selling of the curb stomp also made me laugh, one guy is a part timer who is supposedly leaving in a few months and has no passion for the business the other is the face of the company and been wrestling Rollins pretty much weekly for months and you see that difference in selling 

Reigns promo was delivered well but my god the content was horrible. I just don't understand how they think that is the sort of promo the future face of the company at the beginning of his rocket push should be making

Ambrose was gold tonight. He is great at the comedy stuff and I don't see them ever pushing him to the level he should be at so at least it's nice to see him doing something entertaining

I liked the Bryan promo and brawl with Kane. Sets up Smackdown nicely. The story is there for him to win the Rumble and the belt at Mania and I really hope they go through with it 

Overall it was an ok show. I'm interested in the Rumble. Just wish they would push the match itself a little bit more


----------



## Captain Edd (Dec 14, 2011)

Necramonium said:


>



That was the best part of the show


----------



## Lariatoh! (Apr 26, 2012)

Phil_Mc_90 said:


> Some quick thoughts on RAW
> 
> Opening promo by Cena has to be one of his dumbest ever. Threatening to walk out with the WWE title makes no sense when the champion has barely been on tv for months let alone appeared on Smackdown. The whole fact he was walking out for his friends but only after winning the belt makes me laugh too, I'll help my friends but when I have what I want. Also loved him trying to get something trending and it failing misserably
> 
> ...


WOAH!!!!!


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

That should just be The Ascension's finisher.


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Reigns vs Harper was MOTN

He is getting better in the ring


----------

